# Eli Apperson's progression thread | Grinding the 3x3 events for an upcoming comp.



## Eli Apperson (Jul 2, 2021)

This is where I'm going to post my ZBLL/ZBLS progress.
I started the U cases yesterday, and my goal is to finish the U cases in 1 month.
My schedule is as follows:
Monday-Friday: Learn 5-10 algs a day, drill them for at least 1 hour after leaned.
Saturday: Drill each subset individually
Sunday: Drill the whole set together.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 2, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> This is where I'm going to post my ZBLL/ZBLS progress.
> I started the U cases yesterday, and my goal is to finish the U cases in 1 month.
> My schedule is as follows:
> Monday-Friday: Learn 5-10 algs a day, drill them for at least 1 hour after leaned.
> ...


If you run into cases you don’t like the algs, post the case numbers and I’ll gen algs. Good luck!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 2, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> If you run into cases you don’t like the algs, post the case numbers and I’ll gen algs. Good luck!


Thanks!

About to leave for a 2 week vacation, hope to learn about 20 algs on the plane.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 3, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> About to leave for a 2 week vacation, hope to learn about 20 algs on the plane.


What cube will you be using? I hope it's not a Rubik's brand.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 4, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> What cube will you be using? I hope it's not a Rubik's brand.


I have a Mystic WR M 2019 that I love for learning algs. I'm actually writing this from a layover lol. I learned a whopping 0 algs on my first flight...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 4, 2021)

Learned 4 Algs this morning, and I started using a new recog method for U zbll cases


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 7, 2021)

I learned 2 algs today, and I started getting the weird phase where I can't remember algs I learned a few days ago. I'm going to drill the first U subset as a whole tomorrow. I'm also getting a GAN XS tomorrow so that could be a new main...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 11, 2021)

I've not done a lot, but I will be taking a break from cubing this next week bc of a camping trip. I'll check back in next week.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 27, 2021)

So, I decided ZBLL was a tad ambitious, so I'm going to be casually learning it while putting more effort into COLL. I finished the U cases today, and will start T tomorrow. I think I should be able to learn it in about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> So, I decided ZBLL was a tad ambitious, so I'm going to be casually learning it while putting more effort into COLL. I finished the U cases today, and will start T tomorrow. I think I should be able to learn it in about 1-2 weeks.


i've been told that most COLLs aren't worth it. Basically just learn all of U, and T(except for the 19 move monstrosity), and a few L cases


----------



## LBr (Jul 27, 2021)

I am probably going to stop using a chunk of colls in my solves, and only do the good ones


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> i've been told that most COLLs aren't worth it. Basically just learn all of U, and T(except for the 19 move monstrosity), and a few L cases


Yeah I'm not learning H, Sune, or Anti-Sune.



CubableYT said:


> So, I decided ZBLL was a tad ambitious, so I'm going to be casually learning it while putting more effort into COLL. I finished the U cases today, and will start T tomorrow. I think I should be able to learn it in about 1-2 weeks.


Just beat my PB single by .03 making it 9.44 fullstep.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Yeah I'm not learning H, Sune, or Anti-Sune.


Depending on your PLL skill, it can be worth using 2 algs for each of the OCLLs so you can avoid diag PLL


----------



## LBr (Jul 28, 2021)

but the opposite pi case is a trash coll


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 28, 2021)

LBr said:


> but the opposite pi case is a trash coll


I like this alg:
(r U R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U R U2' r')


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 28, 2021)

LBr said:


> but the opposite pi case is a trash coll


The zoomer alg is good. But also you don’t have to solve the CP with the COLL, just have two to avoid getting diag


----------



## Waffles (Jul 28, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> The zoomer alg is good. But also you don’t have to solve the CP with the COLL, just have two to avoid getting diag


Theoretically you can have enough of ollcp by learning 98 algs (skip dot cases).


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 30, 2021)

Just beat my PB again with 8.57 with a 4 move X-cross.

Just got a MAX GAN XS, and after about 100 solves I'm definitely preferring it over the 11 M and normal XS. I'll probably do a few more hundred solves, and if it stays the same it will probably be my new main.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 18, 2021)

First Ao5 with Hoya: 3:08.29

First sub 2 5x5 single ever, day 2 after switching to hoya
1:55.23


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 3, 2021)

Been grinding 5x5 a lot, finally sub 2.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 4, 2021)

I think my limit for 5x5 solves per day is about 25. After that my times get worse and worse, so I have to switch to a different event. Hopefully my hands will get used to it and I can so more per day.

I switched mains back to the MAX Gan XS. I cleaned it out and lubed it with lunar and mystic, and it is incredible.

@zzoomer How hard would you say it would be to sub .9 or sub 1 all PLLs? I've found my LL lacking and it seems like a good first step.
Edit: current times: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17ygV60PikpCCV5ZowppwHquO90lLPMweSIzK4RXghHA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> @zzoomer How hard would you say it would be to sub .9 or sub 1 all PLLs? I've found my LL lacking and it seems like a good first step.
> Edit: current times: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17ygV60PikpCCV5ZowppwHquO90lLPMweSIzK4RXghHA/edit?usp=sharing


Only 3 of my PLLs are sub-1, but that’s definitely not what’s holding me back. The cross is the worst part of my solves. It also depends on what you average, though. If you’re sub-10, then it might help, but if you’re only about 15 (or over), then you probably have more important things to work on. That’s just my opinion, though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Only 3 of my PLLs are sub-1, but that’s definitely not what’s holding me back. The cross is the worst part of my solves. It also depends on what you average, though. If you’re sub-10, then it might help, but if you’re only about 15 (or over), then you probably have more important things to work on. That’s just my opinion, though.


Rn I average 13, my cross average is 1.3, F2L about 7-8, OLL 1-2, and Pll 1-3



BenChristman1 said:


> Only 3 of my PLLs are sub-1, but that’s definitely not what’s holding me back. The cross is the worst part of my solves. It also depends on what you average, though. If you’re sub-10, then it might help, but if you’re only about 15 (or over), then you probably have more important things to work on. That’s just my opinion, though.


It just seems like a good start to improving more. I'd like to get all LL algs sub 1 (including COLL), and then start working on F2L a bit more

So far I can sub 1 J's, U's, H, T, A's, and Gd. Working on Na and Nb rn.



CubableYT said:


> So far I can sub 1 J's, U's, H, T, A's, and Gd. Working on Na and Nb rn.


Beat my 5x5 Single: 1:36.49


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 9, 2021)

Finally found a good main. WR M 2019 with the rs3m+ magnet kit.

Getting PLL times down. I'm sub 1.4 on all and sub 1 on about 10


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 12, 2021)

Going on a week vacation next week, so for the next 2 weeks I'm going to be doing only cross+1. It will be interesting to se how this affects my times when I get back.
Edit:Still working on PLL's


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> @zzoomer How hard would you say it would be to sub .9 or sub 1 all PLLs? I've found my LL lacking and it seems like a good first step.
> Edit: current times: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17ygV60PikpCCV5ZowppwHquO90lLPMweSIzK4RXghHA/edit?usp=sharing


execution isn't everything, you should learn to recog cases fast too (try learning 2-side)
i can't say how hard it would be for you to do all PLL sub 1, it really depends on the person


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

DuckableYT's progression thread


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> @zzoomer How hard would you say it would be to sub .9 or sub 1 all PLLs? I've found my LL lacking and it seems like a good first step.
> Edit: current times: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17ygV60PikpCCV5ZowppwHquO90lLPMweSIzK4RXghHA/edit?usp=sharing


Only 7 people in the world have done it


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Only 7 people in the world have done it


There are only 7 on the spreadsheet. But there are a lot more than that. 


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=plls+sub+1


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 13, 2021)

I am not on the spreadsheet, but I have sub 1 all PLLs Framecounted. I just have not submitted my times to Stewy because I feel like there are a lot of PLLs I can still get a lot better at


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 14, 2021)

Did my first 4x4 session in ages, smashed every PB. My mgc is really overlubed, so I'm probably gonna get a new one, I expect to be sub 50 then.

Also finally averaging 12ish.


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 14, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Also finally averaging 12ish.
> View attachment 17055


Bruh I literally average 12 seconds and still haven't gotten a sub-12 ao12


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 14, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Bruh I literally average 12 seconds and still haven't gotten a sub-12 ao12


It was my first. I had been cubing for around 2 hours and I finally was getting really good times.


----------



## Flow 3x3 (Sep 14, 2021)

Se que no tiene nada que ver pero descubri una nueva Ub Perm, jamas la habia visto , no es una forma profesional pero es mas facil para principiantes:

(L' U' L U) (R U R' U') (U' L' U L) (U R U' R')


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 14, 2021)

Flow 3x3 said:


> Se que no tiene nada que ver pero descubri una nueva Ub Perm, jamas la habia visto , no es una forma profesional pero es mas facil para principiantes:
> 
> (L' U' L U) (R U R' U') (U' L' U L) (U R U' R')





Spoiler: Google Translated



I know it has nothing to do with it but I discovered a new Ub Perm which I had never seen before,it is not professional but it is easier for beginners


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 14, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Finally found a good main. WR M 2019 with the rs3m+ magnet kit.


is it heavy ?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 14, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Spoiler: Google Translated
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has nothing to do with it but I discovered a new Ub Perm which I had never seen before,it is not professional but it is easier for beginners


Thx lol. I already like my Ub perm pretty well.



HD Truong Giang said:


> is it heavy ?


Not at all. Not more than 5-6g heavier


First sub 13 Ao100.
Also that 9.33 was really nice.

Overall PB in the weekly comp for 5x5: 1:33.27


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2021)

Starting ZBLL again. Not gonna put any goals, but I'm just gonna try to learn casually. Starting with U's, and I think will try to learn 1 out of the 6 U subsets every 1-3 weeks

Learned U1,U2,U3,U4
I should be learning 5,6, and possibly more tomorrow. Cross+1 is going well.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 16, 2021)

Learned ZBLL U5,U6. Gonna learn 2 more today and drill. Started doing CN solves, I'm gonna do a red cross Ao250 today. I think if I can learn blue and red cross well, I can use that knowledge to learn orange and green. I think CN, and ZBLL- Sune and Anti, and sub 10 are attainable by the end of the year


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2021)

Didn't end up doing the red cross average. I'm gonna keep learning ZBLL, but I'm probably gonna take a break from 3x3 and learn some BLD stuff. Goal: Sub 4 and 3/3 Multi


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 18, 2021)

After a few hours of tutorials, I'm stating to get the hang of M2. I'm gonna do my first solve today.

First attempt DNF. I got 10 edges correct, but forgot my last 4 letters for corners.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> First attempt DNF. I got 10 edges correct, but forgot my last 4 letters for corners.


GJ you came pretty came pretty close to a success despite attempting to DNF.



CubableYT said:


> After a few hours of tutorials, I'm stating to get the hang of M2. I'm gonna do my first solve today.


Are there any good written tutorials for M2 made for beginners?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Are there any good written tutorials for M2 made for beginners?


I had to watch 4-5 tutorials as well as look up articles on it. There isn't a ton of really good information out there.



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> GJ you came pretty came pretty close to a success despite attempting to DNF.


Thanks!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm back from a week vacation, and kinda need to get back into cubing. My average dropped about a second, but should be back to normal after a day or two.

I found the perfect cube for me(so it seems anyway), the WR M 2020. I set it up with gravitas, dignitas, and mystic. It fits my turning perfectly it is just sooo enjoyable to turn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 2, 2021)

Starting to get the hang of blue cross. Sub 20 with it, and I think maybe a few hundred more solves and I will be good.

Almost broke my PB with an 8.66. Insane scramble tbh.
R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B' F2 D' B' U R B L2 B' D2
X-Cross: Z2 L D' F2 D' F' D
2nd Pair: U' R' U R
3rd: U' R U R' 
4th: Y' U2 L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
PLL: Ub

Yesss PB!
Another insane scramble, I got an 8.36!
B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' B' D2 R U' B2 D2 F L'

I got 6 sub-10s today! Getting faster....


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 3, 2021)

Learning a few more ZBLL's, almost done with U1


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 5, 2021)

Sub 12 Ao50: 11.93


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Sub 12 Ao50: 11.93


Finished ZBLL U1, moving on to U2. I want to speed up my progress a little bit, so I'm gonna try learning 1 alg per day.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Gonna register for my first comp, western championships! Definitely gonna be competing in 3x3 and 2x2, possible Square 1 and Pyra if I have time to practice. I can only go on the first day, so even if I did make 2nd round I could not attend.


Same thing happened to me. Making in second round if pretty easy. But then again I don't know the size of your comp.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Same thing happened to me. Making in second round if pretty easy. But then again I don't know the size of your comp.


It's 170 competitors. Top 12 Move on



CubableYT said:


> It's 170 competitors. Top 12 Move on


I don't really expect to make 2nd round anyway...


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> It's 170 competitors. Top 12 Move on


Sorry, I meant first round. Second round is definitely harder.


CubableYT said:


> I don't really expect to make 2nd round anyway...


You might though. Depends on the other sub 10s in the comp.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Sorry, I meant first round. Second round is definitely harder.
> 
> You might though. Depends on the other sub 10s in the comp.


I'm not sub 10. I average 12ish.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I'm not sub 10. I average 12ish.


Still good. Nevertheless, good luck for your first comp!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 13, 2021)

Update lol: I actually can't go to this comp, it's too close to another trip. 
I guess I will have to wait for another one to show up.

So, back to learning ZBLL, and I think I'll start Square 1

First day of leaning Square 1: 
I learned
Scallop Kite Cube Shape
2 EO's
2 CP's
A few EPs
Best single: 22
Average: Sub 50


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 14, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> First day of leaning Square 1:
> I learned
> Scallop Kite Cube Shape
> 2 EO's
> ...


22 isn't bad for a first day PB. How much solves did you do?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 22 isn't bad for a first day PB. How much solves did you do?


Around 50. It was a really lucky 1 move CS scramble


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't understand how an event I detested so much before can be this fun. My times are very inconsistent right now, going from mid 30's to high 50's. Update tonight.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I like this alg:
> (r U R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U R U2' r')



U AUF for the recognition angle most people use

The COLL I use is:
R' (F' U' F U') R U (S' R' U R S)

The CMLL alg it is derived from:
R' (F' U' F U') R U (R' U R)

Although I prefer my alg, Eamon's OO COLL is just the one I use from the back angle:
(U2) (S' R U R' S) U (R U' B U' B' R')


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 15, 2021)

Second day of practicing Square-1
I learned 3 EO's, some CP's and a bunch of random stuff for parity and ect.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 16, 2021)

What the heck?
13.76 PB
8 slice cube shape
3 slice CO
EO, and PBL skip.
WHAT???


----------



## Garf (Oct 16, 2021)

WHAT THE______??!?!?!?! I AM NOT EVEN SUB-20 yet.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> What the heck?
> 13.76 PB
> 8 slice cube shape
> 3 slice CO
> ...


Recon and scramble pls!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 16, 2021)

Bruh.
I just redid the scramble to recon it and apparently I did the scramble wrong. 


  
I guess my PB is still 22...


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Bruh.
> I just redid the scramble to recon it and apparently I did the scramble wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooo. But then again it's your second day on squan. 22 is still good.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Nooooooo. But then again it's your second day on squan. 22 is still good.


Lol I was kinda bingeing through cubemaster's videos, and in the 50 things all square-1ers hate he brought up misscrambled PBs. Guess I'm a square 1er now.

Sub 20 lets gooo.
First solve of the session.
Scramble had a scallop kite CP
A 1-1 EO
Double Parity
Opp-Opp Corner
H perm on top. 
Middle flip.
19.71


----------



## Garf (Oct 16, 2021)

Actual scramble?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Actual scramble?


Yep I double checked this one lol.

Does anyone know an easy way to do square 1 recons?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Does anyone know an easy way to do square 1 recons?





CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 18, 2021)

Cubers IO PB average 30.97. Could have been sub 30 but the last solve was kinda bad.



CubableYT said:


> Cubers IO PB average 30.97. Could have been sub 30 but the last solve was kinda bad.


PB single 19.31. .4 second PB lol


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> PB single 19.31. .4 second PB lol


PB ao5? (Square-1 of course)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> PB ao5? (Square-1 of course)


30.97 crazy easy scrambles all with sub 4 cs.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> 30.97 crazy easy scrambles all with sub 4 cs.


hm. My PB single is 22.66 and Ao5 is 31.69. So you're beating me there. What about Ao12? Mine is 36.43.

Smol text for the memes, "Mom he has a better cube than me, it's not FAIR"


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> hm. My PB single is 22.66 and Ao5 is 31.69. So you're beating me there. What about Ao12? Mine is 36.43.
> 
> Smol text for the memes, "Mom he has a better cube than me, it's not FAIR"


37.06
We are veryyy close with most averages. What CS do you do?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> 37.06
> We are veryyy close with most averages. What CS do you do?


Oh great, a Squan term question. I don't know what you mean there? I know CS is cube shape, do you mean how do I solve it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Oh great, a Squan term question. I don't know what you mean there? I know CS is cube shape, do you mean how do I solve it?


Yeah


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 21, 2021)

Just finished compiling the 15ish EP algs I'm going to use. Most of them are just Opp-Opp Adj-Adj variations, so I think I should have them learned pretty well by the end of the week.


Todays session. Did around 40 solves, got quite a few 20's. I think I can be sub 30 by next week.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 22, 2021)

New PB's
Single

19.31
Mo3

27.77
Ao5

27.77
Ao12

32.05


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2021)

Sub 35.
I'm starting to casually relearn CLL bc of comps.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 24, 2021)

My sister broke my MGC squan 
I'm getting a pro shop replacement sometime next week but I can't really practice till then.



CubableYT said:


> My sister broke my MGC squan
> I'm getting a pro shop replacement sometime next week but I can't really practice till then.


K so I kind of fixed my MGC for now, here are todays solves


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 25, 2021)

noice


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Weekly comp PB average:
I improved 12 seconds from my first weekly comp 8 days ago.

*28.27*37.24, 23.80, 25.56, 35.44, 23.82


YESS PB:
15.54
Scramble:
(0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) /
CS: -8, -4 / -1, 0/ -4, 3/ /-1,-2/-3,0/
CO: 3,2/ 0,2/
EO:-3, 3 / 3,0/-1,-1/ 3,0 /
CP: Skip
EP: 0,3/ 1,0/ 3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/
3,0/ 1,0/ 3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/ 
AUF: 4,0

Sub 30.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 29, 2021)

YESSS SUB 20 Ao5!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 1, 2021)

After doing an average of 12 for the race to sub x thread, I've realized how rusty I am at 3x3 right now. I was averaging sub 12 and now I'm around 13.
I think a hundred solves or so will bring back my normal average. I need a way to not get slower while grinding new events.

Made a new practice routine:








Eli Appersons PB's


PB's Mains and PBs, Official Event,Main/Global,Single,Mo3,Ao5,Ao12,Ao100,Ao1000,Single,Average,Color,Meaning 3x3,WR M 2019,6.72,7.83,8.47,9.29,9.97,10.28,8.63,10.42 CFOP 2x2,Qiyi Valk 2 M,0.90,1.73,1.84,2.56,3.42,3.84,2.55,3.26 CLL 4x4,YJ MGC,31.64,37.87,39.58,42.61,45.94,37.44,42.33 Hoya 5x5,Q...




docs.google.com




Scroll down to see it


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 1, 2021)

Strict regimen wow


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 1, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Strict regimen wow


It isn't really that much. I generally practice about 2 hours a day as it is, this will just (hopefully) force me to practice events I don't like as much.

Blue Cross Ao100


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 2, 2021)

Todays Square 1 Session went pretty well.
Ao100 is 26.83


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Todays Square 1 Session went pretty well.
> Ao100 is 26.83


You mention Ao100 so casually. Aren't your fingers tired?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 2, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> You mention Ao100 so casually. Aren't your fingers tired?


Yes.



CubableYT said:


> Yes.


I also had to paint at work for a couple hours today, so 250 solves plus holding a brush for 2 hours plus working out has exhausted me today.

Final Average of the night
5x5 Ao12
1:55.41

First 6x6 Average in over a year
4:43.50 Average of 5


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

probably a PB huh?


CubableYT said:


> First 6x6 Average in over a year
> 4:43.50 Average of 5


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> probably a PB huh?


Nope. Like 25 seconds off.

First 7x7 Average ever:
6:46.70

I need to get faster.
Quick.
I'm probably going to update this thread daily for awhile.

SUB 8 LETSS GOOOOOO
7.59
D' L2 U L2 F D2 F' L D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D
Cross: X2 Y2 R 
1st Pair: U2 L U2 L' Y L U' L'
2nd Pair: U2 R' U R
3rd Pair: Y L' U' L2 U L'
4th Pair: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: U f R U R' U' f'
PLL: Skip
Auf: U

My reaction:
YES YES YES YES YES YES LETS FREAKING GOOOOOOO
It was the last solve of the session after a failed sub 10.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> SUB 8 LETSS GOOOOOO
> 7.59
> D' L2 U L2 F D2 F' L D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D
> Cross: X2 Y2 R
> ...


Niceeeeeeee


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 2, 2021)

Todays Square 1 Ao50
27.44

Solid 3x3 session today, I did a few blue cross solves, and got lots of 11's as well as 4 sub tens, 1 being a PB.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 5, 2021)

2x2 PB, 1.49. Could have been a lot better, but I didn't recognize that it was a 4 mover
Scramble: U R F' R2 U' R2 F2 R' U'
Inspection: X2 Y'
Layer: R' Y' L2 U' L2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 9, 2021)

Finished relearning the T CLL's, and the H Clls
Todays 3x3 Ao100 was 13.44
I have a long way to go to get back to normal.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 9, 2021)

18.xx Blue cross average today with loads of 15s.

4x4 Ao25 today
59.77. It wasn't great, but I got a 45.98 PB single.

1:47.58 5x5 Ao12
Pretty decent, with a few nice 1:30s.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 10, 2021)

Todays 2x2 Ao100:
4.43. Pretty decent, I would guess I have around 10 more CLL's to learn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 11, 2021)

Yesterdays 6x6 and 7x7 Ao12's
6x6: 3:51.24
7x7: 6:24.31 with a 5:40.36 PB single.

Todays 3x3 Ao100
12.99

Todays OH Ao50:
30.68
I might learn a different method for OH bc CFOP is reallllyyyyy borrriiinnnggg.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Todays OH Ao50:
> 30.68
> I might learn a different method for OH bc CFOP is reallllyyyyy borrriiinnnggg.


Do you know ZZ? Since you're a pretty advanced 3x3 solver already learning it could be very useful not only for OH but implementing advanced ideas/recognition into your regular 3x3 solves.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do you know ZZ? Since you're a pretty advanced 3x3 solver already learning it could be very useful not only for OH but implementing advanced ideas/recognition into your regular 3x3 solves.


Yes, I use occasionally for 2H as well as OH. I just find it seems to waste time if you are not using it as your main method.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 13, 2021)

Going on a 1 week trip on Monday, I'm going to try to keep practice somewhat consistent.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 23, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Going on a 1 week trip on Monday, I'm going to try to keep practice somewhat consistent.


XD I'm back, but I didn't practice much.
Starting to get back into the routine, it might take a little while to get back to my normal averages.
I might get a few cubes for black Friday, possibly a few new mains.

Today's blue cross ao50
17.7x

Today's 4x4 ao25 
57.29

Right now I plan on reaching the goals below, then start implementing other events into my practice routine.
I will let y'all vote on which event I should do
2x2: Full CLL, Sub 3.8
3x3: White/Yellow, Blue/Green CN, Sub 12
4x4: Sub 50
5x5: Sub 1:30
6x6: Sub 3:10
7x7: Sub 5:10

Poll updated


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 24, 2021)

Skoob is the best event besides the NxNs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 24, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Skoob is the best event besides the NxNs.


How so?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How so?


Just personal opinion. You know, free choice and all.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 24, 2021)

Todays 5x5 Ao12
1:49.78


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 24, 2021)

2x2 Ao100 for today
4.32
Pretty good.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 26, 2021)

Leaving the poll up till Monday, then I will start on my next event.
Todays averages
7x7: 6:08.47
6x6: 3:39.01
I got a 3:02 on 6x6, which was a PB, but it was sooo close to a sub 3.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 26, 2021)

I learned 5 CLL over the past 2 day, only 5 more to go.
Yesterdays 3x3 Ao100
13.09


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 27, 2021)

2x2 single PB:
1.18
When I saw the scramble I hoped I could pull off a sub 1, bc I could see everything up to the AUF, but it didn't happen this time 

Welp it looks like I'm gonna have to get a new megaminx. Any recommendations?


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Welp it looks like I'm gonna have to get a new megaminx. Any recommendations?


If you do not give a care about money, get the GAN Megaminx. If you want a relatively cheap Megaminx that you can setup quite well, the YJ yuhu is awesome. Both have good grip. The Gan Megaminx probably has better grip and turning, but a lot of people, including me, use the Yuhu V2 Megaminx.
Also, good luck on sub-3 on 6x6.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> If you do not give a care about money, get the GAN Megaminx. If you want a relatively cheap Megaminx that you can setup quite well, the YJ yuhu is awesome. Both have good grip. The Gan Megaminx probably has better grip and turning, but a lot of people, including me, use the Yuhu V2 Megaminx.
> Also, good luck on sub-3 on 6x6.


The Dayan is every thing the GAN is but better and then some. It's also a lot cheaper and has a better reputation. The Yuhu is also really good especially for the price. The only con is that for some it might be to large and it's also not the most attractive. If you have the money go for the Dayan 100%.


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The Dayan is every thing the GAN is but better and then some. It's also a lot cheaper and has a better reputation. There is no reason to get the GAN Megaminx unless you have little small hands. The Yuhu is also really good especially for the price. The only con is that for some it might be to large and it's also not the most attractive. If you have the money go for the Dayan 100%.


Yeah. Dayan or Yuhu.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The Dayan is every thing the GAN is but better and then some. It's also a lot cheaper and has a better reputation. There is no reason to get the GAN Megaminx unless you have little small hands. The Yuhu is also really good especially for the price. The only con is that for some it might be to large and it's also not the most attractive. If you have the money go for the Dayan 100%.


I have the YuHu rn, the problem is I seem to break them easily. My hands are a bit larger than average, is the Dayan big enough?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I have the YuHu rn, the problem is I seem to break them easily. My hands are a bit larger than average, is the Dayan big enough?


I actually (unfortunately) do not own it but @Cuberstache mains it and from what he has said it's a little on the smaller size. Not as small as the GAN though.


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I have the YuHu rn, the problem is I seem to break them easily. My hands are a bit larger than average, is the Dayan big enough?


Break them, like the puzzle? What is your turning style like for Megaminx? Mine is a little rough, but my Yuhu isn’t broken.
Although my hands are average.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Break them, like the puzzle? What is your turning style like for Megaminx? Mine is a little rough, but my Yuhu isn’t broken.
> Although my hands are average.


Yeahhhh. I don't know exactly what, but I've had 2 Yuhu's that are fine ootb, but as I use them some sides get really loose and unstable. Idk why


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Yeahhhh. I don't know exactly what, but I've had 2 Yuhu's that are fine ootb, but as I use them some sides get really loose and unstable. Idk why


Well, maybe it’s the way you turn? What’s your turning style?


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 28, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I actually (unfortunately) do not own it but @Cuberstache mains it and from what he has said it's a little on the smaller size. Not as small as the GAN though.


The Dayan v2 is smaller than the GAN. It's the same size as the Galaxy v2 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I have the YuHu rn, the problem is I seem to break them easily. My hands are a bit larger than average, is the Dayan big enough?


The Dayan is small but it is a nice size. I have pretty big hands and I find the size to be fine.


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2021)

Race to sub-1 on Megaminx, sub-2 on 6x6, and sub-4 on 7x7?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Race to sub-1 on Megaminx, sub-2 on 6x6, and sub-4 on 7x7?


What do you average rn?

Starting work today, it's gonna take away about 20 hours a week, which will probably limit how much time I can practice. To compensate, I'm going to start getting up earlier(4AM), to do school so I will have time to practice.
I have 1 more CLL to learn, then I am done!
I'm going to do lots of 2x2 solves this week to get used to it.
Starting next week, or the week after, I will start learning EG-1, using the same schedule I used for CLL.
I plan I getting the Dayan Megaminx soon, and starting the megaminx grind.

My plan for learning + getting gud at megaminx is this
Monday- Learning. Algs, technique, example solves.
Tuesday- Do 12-25 solves or so to start using what I learned
Wednesday- Do 25-50 solves
Thursday- Learn more
Friday - Ao25


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> What do you average rn?


Sub 2 on Megaminx with the Yuhu, sub 3:30 on 6x6 with the yushi, and sub 5:10 on 7x7 with the MGC


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Sub 2 on Megaminx with the Yuhu, sub 3:30 on 6x6 with the yushi, and sub 5:10 on 7x7 with the MGC


K you are quite a bit ahead of me, but I'll give it a shot!

Todays 3x3 Ao100: 13.18
Not bad, not good. Got a nice 8.78 fullstep single though.

Did a megaminx solve, my first in weeks if not months, and got a 3:33. I have a longg way to go.

First Mega Ao5 In foreverr:
2:52.49

First Mega Ao12: 2:39.86
PB single of 2:05.96


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 30, 2021)

Todays Mega Ao12: 2:24.25
Best Single today was a 2:06.02
I really can't wait to get a new mega, my Yuhu is really bad XD


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Todays Mega Ao12: 2:24.25
> Best Single today was a 2:06.02
> I really can't wait to get a new mega, my Yuhu is really bad XD


If I knew where you lived, I could go to your house and fix the megaminx for you...
Alas, I suggest you contact the cubicle and ask about your problem. I think you stripped the core badly, but I am not totally sure.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> If I knew where you lived, I could go to your house and fix the megaminx for you...


His address is 12345 sesame street in toddlersville.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 30, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> His address is 12345 sesame street in toddlersville.


Are you really speaking in third person right now cuberswoop?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Are you really speaking in third person right now cuberswoop?


No, but cuberswoop just had him some delicious fried chicken.


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

Megaminx Ao5 for today. (Done within the megaminx event in the competition)


BTW, watch a lot of example solve. Also, do slow solves for a couple of days, then implement what you learned in your slow solves into your fast solves.
That is my advice for you.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 1, 2021)

You are very far ahead of me XD.
Todays 4x4 Ao25: 57.96
5x5 Ao12: 1:52.04
Blue cross ao25 19.04


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 1, 2021)

Todays 2x2 Ao100: 4.44
I expected it to be a bit slower, because I'm not great at recognizing some CLLs yet, but It will hopefully improve soon.

Todays 6x6 Ao12: 3:38.61
A few really bad solves, otherwise it would have been sub 30

Megaminx Sub 2 Single: 1:58.29

Today's mega ao25: 2:18.02
7x7 ao5: 6:13.88


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 2, 2021)

I bought a few things on black Friday, and one of those things was the GAN 356 M. Now I don't like GAN cubes, but this was a really good deal, so I decided I might as well try it.
So, I bought is, and when I got the package, I was surprised to see that is was really nice.
I set it up, then did an Ao100
That Ao100 was 12.82
My last Ao100 with my WR M was 13.18
I think I might main this cube.
Anyway, I just hit 500 solves in this session. Here are the stats:


----------



## Garf (Dec 2, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I bought a few things on black Friday, and one of those things was the GAN 356 M. Now I don't like GAN cubes, but this was a really good deal, so I decided I might as well try it.
> So, I bought is, and when I got the package, I was surprised to see that is was really nice.
> I set it up, then did an Ao100
> That Ao100 was 12.82
> ...


Besides the 356 M, what else did you get? The Dayan Megaminx? Lube?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 2, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Besides the 356 M, what else did you get? The Dayan Megaminx? Lube?


Nope. I just bought the 356 and Winter tornado v2.
I started Megaminx this week so the Dayan wasn't really on my list.
Next order I plan on getting an
Angstrom AoSu WR M
Mystic Dayan Megaminx v2
A bunch of lube
a gan timer
and a few mats and ect.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 3, 2021)

I almost died. I was trying to export my times from cube desk, because I switched back to CS timer a month or so ago, and I uploaded the file. It removed about 2000 solves, and I had a minor panic attack. Thankfully, I export my solves to a cs timer server, bc I switch up from doing solves on my PC to on my phone. I still lost about 200 solves, but at least I got to keep the majority.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 3, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I almost died.


You're not wrong, but the average noncuber would say you're just a moron.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 3, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> You're not wrong, but the average noncuber would say you're just a moron.


Very true, but I've gone though the pain of losing thousands of solves a few times before, I don't know how much more my heart can take.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 4, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Very true, but I've gone though the pain of losing thousands of solves a few times before, I don't know how much more my heart can take.


Relatable

I lost my 3k+ cstimer session because of a blackout. I got like 500 solves back from an export from two months ago but I don’t spend 4+ hours a day in cubing anymore so it’s gonna take me a while to get it back


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 5, 2021)

So, I realized that people are going to want the gan 12 after it sold out, so I bought one, got a free yupo 2*2 , rs3 m 2021, and dnm 37, and I should be able to sell it at quite a profit in a month or so. When the gan Kun came out, they were going for 300+ on ebay. Hopefully these will o for something similar.


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> So, I realized that people are going to want the gan 12 after it sold out, so I bought one, got a free yupo 2*2 , rs3 m 2021, and dnm 37, and I should be able to sell it at quite a profit in a month or so. When the gan Kun came out, they were going for 300+ on ebay. Hopefully these will o for something similar.


Well, I think you could also sticker it and call it your main. At least you get some free puzzles along with it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, I think you could also sticker it and call it your main. At least you get some free puzzles along with it.


I could, but I've heard it's pretty bad, and I don't like most gan cubes so...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

Updated averages as of December 2021:
2x2: High 3 to Low 4- MGC
3x3: 12.8-GAN 356M/WR M
4x4: 57-MGC
5x5: 1:50-MGC
6x6: 3:25-MGC
7x7: 6:00-MGC
Skewb: 10-GAN
Pyra: 11-GAN
Square 1: 32-MGC
Megaminx: 2:30-YuHu
Clock: 14-QiYi
OH: 30-Tornado v2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

Time to start learning EG-1.
I'm going to try to finish by early January.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

Todays 3x3 Ao100:
12.44
Pretty nice, loving the 356.
Hopefully sub 12 by the end of the year.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Learned 3 Sune EG-1's, hoping to finish the last 3 sune cases today or tomorrow.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Todays Blue cross Ao50: 18.11
I'm not really progressing as much as I would like, so I might start doing more blue cross solves...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Anyone know how to delete a poll? Maybe I'm just dumb, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Todays 5x5 Ao12: 1:46.79
Went really well, best single was a 1:36


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Todays 4x4 Ao25: 56.17
PB ao25 and almost a PB single as well.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 7, 2021)

Todays Megaminx Ao12: 2:15.38
Improvement is coming, even if it is coming slowly. Can't wait to get the Dayan!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

Got off work early today, so I decided to do a 3x3 Ao100: 12.47
Feeling good, but my hand are exhausted.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

I got a sub-3 average of 5 for 6x6 in the competition.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I got a sub-3 average of 5 for 6x6 in the competition.


Dang you are pretty far ahead of me XD


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Dang you are pretty far ahead of me XD


Hey, you can still catch up! Just work for the gold!
Here’s a tip: when you finish your centers for big cubes and move onto your edges, slow down and look ahead, if you use reduction. When you do edges, look ahead gets hard and you want to slow down to make your edge pairing as smooth as possible. That way, your edges are faster when you turn a tad bit slower than when you try to spam TPS.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, you can still catch up! Just work for the gold!
> Here’s a tip: when you finish your centers for big cubes and move onto your edges, slow down and look ahead, if you use reduction. When you do edges, look ahead gets hard and you want to slow down to make your edge pairing as smooth as possible. That way, your edges are faster when you turn a tad bit slower than when you try to spam TPS.


I use Hoya, so by the time my centers are done, my cross is done as well. Then I do the middle layer edges, which are very easy to spot, then I solve to 2 back slots, then finish up the top layer edges. Because of this, I don't really pause that much even with decent tps, because the target edges are in a select spot so I know where to look.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I use Hoya, so by the time my centers are done, my cross is done as well. Then I do the middle layer edges, which are very easy to spot, then I solve to 2 back slots, then finish up the top layer edges. Because of this, I don't really pause that much even with decent tps, because the target edges are in a select spot so I know where to look.


Personally, I find redux faster, but now that I think about it, Hoya and Yau do the same thing, except Yau makes centers harder and edges easier, and Hoya just makes cross edges bad.
anyway, I don't know much about hoya usages, but I do know that some steps are easier than Yau, and vice versa. It gets harder to give tips if you use hoya since I use redux, but I am sure you can find something useful.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

Just hit 500


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

Sub 2 Mega Avg of 5:
1:56.29


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

Mega ao25: 2:06.95


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2021)

You know, www.cubeskills.com is a good source for Megaminx tricks, such as a better star, F2L, S2L, and last layer. Since I would believe you are at a beginner/intermediate level, you should go to the intermediate section to learn more about S2L and 4LLL
Edit: I know other people complained to you about using Hoya. For 5x5, it’s fine, but for 6x6 and 7x7, I discourage the use of Hoya because edges get bad during the cross stage. I believe that a start on a cross is useful, but I’d rather be slowed down by the cross than by 4 edges.
You do you, but IMO redux is better because the only thing that gets slowed down is the cross for 3x3, which you can look-ahead for in the last two edges.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You know, www.cubeskills.com is a good source for Megaminx tricks, such as a better star, F2L, S2L, and last layer. Since I would believe you are at a beginner/intermediate level, you should go to the intermediate section to learn more about S2L and 4LLL
> Edit: I know other people complained to you about using Hoya. For 5x5, it’s fine, but for 6x6 and 7x7, I discourage the use of Hoya because edges get bad during the cross stage. I believe that a start on a cross is useful, but I’d rather be slowed down by the cross than by 4 edges.
> You do you, but IMO redux is better because the only thing that gets slowed down is the cross for 3x3, which you can look-ahead for in the last two edges.


For me, I can do cross edges faster because I can view the peices easier. Hoya make big cubes interesting for me, and that is the main reason I use it. Otherwise I would probably never practice. Also lookahead is better bc you never have to look at the bottom layer.
Thanks for the megaminx tips, I'll check it out
Edit: I'll try redux for now


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> For me, I can do cross edges faster because I can view the peices easier. Hoya make big cubes interesting for me, and that is the main reason I use it. Otherwise I would probably never practice. Also lookahead is better bc you never have to look at the bottom layer.
> Thanks for the megaminx tips, I'll check it out
> Edit: I'll try redux for now


Okay. Cubeskills also has some tips on the big cubes, ranging from beginner, to intermediate, to advanced.
Edit: I know hoya is fun to use, but you can do a lot more cool stuff with redux.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

So I really do not like OH, so I was wondering, what would be the benefit of learning roux just for OH?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

Planning on learning all the EP and EO cases today for megaminx


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

UGHHHHHHHHH
I just got a 10.61 LL skip. After cross I had a free f2l pair, but i inserted it into the wrong slot, so I just went slow and finished the solve. It could have been a sub 7 easily if I had gone my normal speed.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

I decided to to some 7x7 solves. First solve is a 5:38, 1 second of PB. That was pretty nice. Then I get a 5:26, and I was really surprised, but ofc PB so I was quite happy. Then I GET A 5:18, followed by a 4:40!!!!
I honestly have no idea what is happening, but I'm gonna keep solving for rn.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I decided to to some 7x7 solves. First solve is a 5:38, 1 second of PB. That was pretty nice. Then I get a 5:26, and I was really surprised, but ofc PB so I was quite happy. Then I GET A 5:18, followed by a 4:40!!!!
> I honestly have no idea what is happening, but I'm gonna keep solving for rn.


@CubableYT, Was this with Hoya, or Redux?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> @CubableYT, Was this with Hoya, or Redux?


Hoya
I tried a few redux solves last night, and I remembered why I switched to Hoya. I think Hoya has about the same potential as redux. There are people with sub 2:30 ao12's with it, and I don't care about being much faster than 3:30. I think Hoya will be fine for me, I'll stick with it for the time being.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 10, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> UGHHHHHHHHH
> I just got a 10.61 LL skip. After cross I had a free f2l pair, but i inserted it into the wrong slot, so I just went slow and finished the solve. It could have been a sub 7 easily if I had gone my normal speed.


Remind me of your PB single again?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Remind me of your PB single again?


7.61 fullstep


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 10, 2021)

Just finished learning the sune EG-1's, gonna go use a trainer to practice them.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 13, 2021)

Todays 3x3 ao100: 12.49


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2021)

I am also practicing 3-blind. You ever got a success?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I am also practicing 3-blind. You ever got a success?


I have one success, a 10.xx. Haven't tried much since then.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

Todays 4x4 Ao25: 56.04


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

Todays Megaminx ao12: 2:10.25 with a PB single of 1:45.26


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I decided to to some 7x7 solves. First solve is a 5:38, 1 second of PB. That was pretty nice. Then I get a 5:26, and I was really surprised, but ofc PB so I was quite happy. Then I GET A 5:18, followed by a 4:40!!!!
> I honestly have no idea what is happening, but I'm gonna keep solving for rn.


One time at a comp I PBed in 7x7 by 5 seconds and 40s consecutively, and then beat my former single by 10s in the mean (5:10, 4:30, 5:36 = 5:05)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

5x5 Ao12: 1:43.88
Finally I got a sub 1:30 single: 1:29.08


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

Blue Cross Ao50: 18.28
I might just quit doing different cross colors for now, and then sometime just set a week or a few weeks aside and do a thousand solves or so to get used to it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

I think I'm gonna start learning how to build X-crosses and Cross + 1.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Yooo just got a PB ao5: 10.31
2 Sub 10s


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

Updated my practice routine for the rest of the year. Starting in 2022, I'm going to be only practicing 3-4 events at a time.
I plan on practicing 5x5(Grinding), 3x3(Learning Algs, new techniques) , and 2x2(1 looking, implementing EG-1 and CLL into my solves) in January, and I will figure the rest out then.


----------



## Garf (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Updated my practice routine for the rest of the year. Starting in 2022, I'm going to be only practicing 3-4 events at a time.
> I plan on practicing 5x5(Grinding), 3x3(Learning Algs, new techniques) , and 2x2(1 looking, implementing EG-1 and CLL into my solves) in January, and I will figure the rest out then.


Same here, except with 3-BLD, 6x6 and 7x7, Megaminx, and Square-1


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

Today's average
Mega: 2:07
3x3: 12.45
2x2: 4.49


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2021)

Yesterday, I got a 1:13 just by focusing on slow-turning and look-ahead until the last layer.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

Smashed my 5x5 PB's today with a 
1:27.40 Single
1:34.22 Ao5
1:37.82 Ao12


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2021)

Also today 3x3 session, I got 4 9's and the ao100 was 12.29


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 17, 2021)

Todays mega ao12: 1:58.89


----------



## Garf (Dec 17, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Todays mega ao12: 1:58.89


Sub-2, let’s go!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

Gonna take the weekend off of cubing bc of some wrist pain. I did a 2-7 relay just for fun and got 13:47


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

About to register for my first comp, Utah Ice Cubing 2022.
The events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx, and 3 Blind, so I'm going to be changing my practice schedule to these events only. 
I haven't done 3bld or pyra in a long while, so if anyone has any tips to get decent at them fast, it would be appreciated.
I'm not going to set goals yet, because it is still a month away, and I can improve in all of these quite a bit in that amount of time.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

I have 5 weeks till the comp, so here is my practice plan:
Week 1: Learn 3 Bld M2/OP, Ao100 every day in 2x2 and 3x3.
Week 2: Start Practicing 3BLd, Ao5 every day, Ao100 every day in 2x2 and 3x3 and ao25 every day in 4x4.
Week 3: Same schedule as last week, but start learning L4E.
Week 4: Same as week 2 + Ao100 every day for Pyraminx
Week 5: Ao5 3Bld, Ao100 2x2, Ao100 3x3, Ao25 4x4, Ao100 Pyraminx.


----------



## Garf (Dec 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I have 5 weeks till the comp, so here is my practice plan:
> Week 1: Learn 3 Bld M2/OP, Ao100 every day in 2x2 and 3x3.
> Week 2: Start Practicing 3BLd, Ao5 every day, Ao100 every day in 2x2 and 3x3 and ao25 every day in 4x4.
> Week 3: Same schedule as last week, but start learning L4E.
> ...


For better memo: stick to one word per letter pair. Ex. Ab can be abs, ac can be air conditioning, etc.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 19, 2021)

Currently learning the m2 special cases. If anyone has any good algs for I and S, they would be appreciated.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

So I did a comp sim ao100 for 2x2 today, and I'm making finals about half the time. I pretty much need a sub 4 avg if I want to be top 12.


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2021)

For T, I use U R’ U’, m2, then U R U'. For S, I use M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' (Note: since S and I are opposites, I is D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For T, I use U R’ U’, m2, then U R U'. For S, I use M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' (Note: since S and I are opposites, I is D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2)


I meant I and S, not T XD. Thanks for the algs!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

About to do some 3Bld attempts! 
My goal today is 1 success.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 20, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> So I really do not like OH, so I was wondering, what would be the benefit of learning roux just for OH?


It is the fastest OH method.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

Didn't get any successes yesterday, but I did finish learning the m2 algorithms. I'm going to to some 2 part solves(memo edges/execute | memo corners/execute) to get used to the algs, then I'm going to attempt a few solves.


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

I was having the same trouble as you. I kept getting edge flips and corner twists, and event forgot about parity one solve yesterday.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I was having the same trouble as you. I kept getting edge flips and corner twists, and event forgot about parity one solve yesterday.


Do you use M2/OP?


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Do you use M2/OP?


Yes.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 21, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Didn't get any successes yesterday, but I did finish learning the m2 algorithms. I'm going to to some 2 part solves(memo edges/execute | memo corners/execute) to get used to the algs, then I'm going to attempt a few solves.


Learning the M2 algs is still a success. Great job!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

Time to start another day of blind attempts.
We will see how it goes.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

Todays 3x3 and 2x2 Ao100 were 12.20 and 4.06


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 22, 2021)

No success today. I've done about 10 attempts, and this is getting frustrating. I'm decent at corners, getting them right 1/2 time.


----------



## Garf (Dec 22, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> No success today. I've done about 10 attempts, and this is getting frustrating. I'm decent at corners, getting them right 1/2 time.


For better memo, images for corners, audio for edges. That’s why you memorize corners and then edges.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For better memo, images for corners, audio for edges. That’s why you memorize corners and then edges.


That what I do. But it takes me too long to memo edges, so I end up forgetting audio. What makes it hard is when I have a buffer reset(idk if that is the right term) and have to start a new cycle, because I have to go back through and see what edges I already solved.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 22, 2021)

So starting last night, I've been having some pain in my right wrist. And while it pains me(pun intended) to say this, I'm gonna have to change my cubing routine quite a bit.
Normally stuff like this goes away in a few days, but I want to be extra carful because of the comp.
So, at least for the rest of the week, I'm going to be doing:
Blind stuff, but changing my m2 hand.
5 3x3 Comp sim ao5's, and slow solves to practice lookahead.
5 2x2 Comp sim ao5's, and going through my CLL's to optimize.


----------



## Garf (Dec 22, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> That what I do. But it takes me too long to memo edges, so I end up forgetting audio. What makes it hard is when I have a buffer reset(idk if that is the right term) and have to start a new cycle, because I have to go back through and see what edges I already solved.


How memorable are your images? Also, when you are memorizing edges, put one finger at every edge you memorize until you start a new cycle or finish memo of edges. When starting a new cycle, see where you haven’t solved yet, and go from there.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How memorable are your images? Also, when you are memorizing edges, put one finger at every edge you memorize until you start a new cycle or finish memo of edges. When starting a new cycle, see where you haven’t solved yet, and go from there.


Corners are good. I put the images on the stairs right beside my desk and can generally do memo in under a minute. I spend the next 30 seconds or so just repeating it in my head and thinking about what they look like. Thanks for the tips!

About to go try some more solves, I got a pretty close attempt just a minute ago. I think today is the day!


----------



## Garf (Dec 22, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Corners are good. I put the images on the stairs right beside my desk and can generally do memo in under a minute. I spend the next 30 seconds or so just repeating it in my head and thinking about what they look like. Thanks for the tips!
> 
> About to go try some more solves, I got a pretty close attempt just a minute ago. I think today is the day!


Repeating is fine for now, but when you are trying to get faster, repeating can be fatal to a good average. So I recommend corners have an image really memorable, and the audio for edges is a wacky story that you’ll have to remember throughout the solve of the edges. Once you finish the story, focus on the memorable image and go from the order that the image starts at.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

@zzoomer Why the laughing?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 23, 2021)

Good luck for the comp! All the best to you.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Good luck for the comp! All the best to you.


You too!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

Ok I give up weird laughing people


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Ok I give up weird laughing people


I second this.

EDIT: On the bright side, the reaction score is rising.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

Does anyone have a good suggestion for a l4e tutorial?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a l4e tutorial?


Z3Cubing has got you covered.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 23, 2021)

Cube Master has the best tutorial imo


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Z3Cubing has got you covered.


I've tried his. It isn't very good imo. I couldn't really understand it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 23, 2021)

Closest attempt yet:


----------



## Garf (Dec 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Closest attempt yet:
> View attachment 18166


Aw, so close


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Closest attempt yet:
> View attachment 18166


I’m curious how long you are spending on each solve? Are you timing or working on speed at all in your practice?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’m curious how long you are spending on each solve? Are you timing or working on speed at all in your practice?


Most of the time is memo, but I have to rush on audio edges bc if I don't I will forget.
Edit: I spend about 5 minutes on memo, then 1-2 on execution. I time every solve, but I don't really go for fast solves.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Most of the time is memo, but I have to rush on audio edges bc if I don't I will forget.
> Edit: I spend about 5 minutes on memo, then 1-2 on execution. I time every solve, but I don't really go for fast solves.


Makes sense, don’t stress time yet learning BLD. I’m am very slow at blind but have a very high success rate so take my comments with a grain of salt. 

Do everything by you can to work on memo and don’t worry about execution yet. You have really good 3x3 times so once you’ve got memo down your execution will progress well.

do you have your letter pairs and whatever scheme your using for audio edges memorized well or do you have to come up with and create new pairs during memo?

Hang in there. BLD is a huge plateau to get over but once you get it down it’ll be really rewarding.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> do you have your letter pairs and whatever scheme your using for audio edges memorized well or do you have to come up with and create new pairs during memo?


I've only been doing blind for 4 days, so for the most part I make up new audio pairs every solve. There are a few tricky ones that I have looked up, but I struggle a lot when the pair starts with a vowel.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

I don't have school tomorrow so I'm going to grind blind solves until I get a success tonight.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I don't have school tomorrow so I'm going to grind blind solves until I get a success tonight.


Are you sure you want me to stop?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Are you sure you want me to stop?


Nah it's ok. I'll pass @ProStar any second now


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 24, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I've only been doing blind for 4 days, so for the most part I make up new audio pairs every solve.


Oh nice, well you’ve gotten pretty close already! Creating AND trying to recall pairs simultaneously is the hardest phase of BLD I think. You’ll get a success soon!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

I ended up not doing any solves last night bc I had something due that I forgot about. 
Starting up for the morning, hoping for a success or two


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

1st Attempt:
Off by 4 edges
4:38


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

Attempt 2: 
Screwed up corners, 2 flipped edges
5:33


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 24, 2021)

You got this man!


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 24, 2021)

Be patient when memorizing and solving


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 24, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Be patient when memorizing and solving


I'm trying XD. It does get frustrating but it is encouraging to see my times getting lower, even if they are DNFs


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 25, 2021)

Even though I didn't get any 3 Bld successes, I'm still pretty happy with the weeks work. I wasn't even really planning on doing any solves this week, so all things considered I think I did pretty will. 
My Ao500 for the week:
3x3: 12.49 
Pretty good, I would like to bring my global down to sub 12 by the comp
2x2: 4.09
Very happy with this, I think sub 3.5 is definitely attainable by the comp


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Even though I didn't get any 3 Bld successes, I'm still pretty happy with the weeks work. I wasn't even really planning on doing any solves this week, so all things considered I think I did pretty will.
> My Ao500 for the week:
> 3x3: 12.49
> Pretty good, I would like to bring my global down to sub 12 by the comp
> ...


Nice!
Btw what's the name of the comp you're going?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Nice!
> Btw what's the name of the comp you're going?


Utah Ice cubing 2022


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Utah Ice cubing 2022


its 8 pm and you are responding to comments. Mad respect


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> its 8 pm and you are responding to comments. Mad respect


I just got home from church so I haven't been on the internet for the whole day XD


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I just got home from church so I haven't been on the internet for the whole day XD


ok


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 27, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> ok


to be fair, I'm doing the same thing


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

Alright, about to go get a good nights sleep and starting grinding again.
Just a refresher for tomorrows schedule:
3x3 Comp Sim Ao50
2x2 Comp Sim Ao50
3 Blind Ao5
4x4 Ao25


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

Todays *4x4* Ao25: 53.53
I pretty much need to be sub 50 to guarantee finals, so I think it is attainable.


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Todays 3x3 Ao25: 53.53
> I pretty much need to be sub 50 to guarantee finals, so I think it is attainable.


I'm confused, is that 4x4?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

bulkocuber said:


> I'm confused, is that 4x4?


yep srry


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 27, 2021)

Ok I'm going to have to stop using the tengyun for blind
Bc the corner cutting is so good, it makes me lock up way more when I use a normal 3x3 for normal solving. I guess I will start using the WR M 2019 for blind.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

Just got my orders, and I might be maining some new cubes. The cubes in the running are the WR M maglev, Celaritas WR M 2021, and the gan 251 pro. All have a lot of potential and I'm going to be doing a lot of solves tonight to determine.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

200 solves later, my valk 2 has been replaced. The GAN 251 is very fast, but also very stable and doesn't really lock up. I set it up with some 50k, and it is perfect. I am also glad to announce that I am sub 4 on 2x2 now!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

New 3x3 Main: WR M Maglev. I set it up with 30k on the tracks, 10k and mystic on the pieces, and weight 5 on the core.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> New 3x3 Main: WR M Maglev. I set it up with 30k on the tracks, 10k and mystic on the pieces, and weight 5 on the core.


told ya you would like it. Only cube that can overtake the original worm


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> told ya you would like it. Only cube that can overtake the original worm


I have the 2021 too, and it is just too slow for me. I like the feeling better than the maglev, but I get better times with the maglev


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I have the 2021 too, and it is just too slow for me. I like the feeling better than the maglev, but I get better times with the maglev


I've tried the 2021, but find it too fast for me


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> I've tried the 2021, but find it too fast for me


idk why, but my wrm maglev is super slow. Probably my setup or cube


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 28, 2021)

Just did a 3 blind solve, stopped the timer, took off my blindfold to see the cube solved!




But not really, the bottom 4 edges were off. 
Very sad


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

How often does this happen???


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How often does this happen???
> View attachment 18211


I call witchcraft.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How often does this happen???
> View attachment 18211


I once had that same thing (slower of course) but the Ao50 and Ao100 were also matching. No screenshot though.

Edit: Your Ao100 is 12.22 too!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

Closest blind solve yet. 3 corner swap off.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 31, 2021)

4x4 Single and average PB in comp sim
41.55 and 49.39


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> 4x4 Single and average PB in comp sim
> 41.55 and 49.39


Nice! I remember when I first got sub-50 in the speedsolving competition


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 31, 2021)

I just found out CubeSolveHero lives 19 minutes away from me XD


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I just found out CubeSolveHero lives 19 minutes away from me XD


Why don’t you go and say hi, then?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 31, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Why don’t you go and say hi, then?


Get a colab going, channel blows up, famous for all time. Rich. That sounds fun.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 31, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Get a colab going, channel blows up, famous for all time. Rich. That sounds fun.


Facts


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

So I'm going to be learning L4E this week, but I still have not had much success with 3 Bld. So, I'm going to try to start learning letter pair, as hopefully that will help me remember memo better. I think I would like to learn from 8-10 a day.


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> So I'm going to be learning L4E this week, but I still have not had much success with 3 Bld. So, I'm going to try to start learning letter pair, as hopefully that will help me remember memo better. I think I would like to learn from 8-10 a day.



Good luck on learning letter pairs! Don't be afraid to change a pair if you are having trouble remembering certain ones.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

Todays: LBL/L3E Ao100 was 9.73
I'm looking to get sub 8 by the comp


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 3, 2022)

Amazing progress!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Amazing progress!


Thanks I guess but how so?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Thanks I guess but how so?


LBL/L3E Ao100 was 9.73 is not good by your standards? I find it quite amazing.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> LBL/L3E Ao100 was 9.73 is not good by your standards? I find it quite amazing.


Ok thanks! I was averaging around 10 seconds beforehand so I thought it was rather mediocre.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 4, 2022)

1st m2/op blind success!!!!!
5:12.52 stackmat during comp sim, beating my previous best by 5 minutes!
Corners were easy with just 1 cycle
Edges I had to start 2 new cycles, but I double checked and found one error that i fixed with memo.
Finally


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice! Good luck at your competition.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 4, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> 1st m2/op blind success!!!!!
> 5:12.52 stackmat during comp sim, beating my previous best by 5 minutes!
> Corners were easy with just 1 cycle
> Edges I had to start 2 new cycles, but I double checked and found one error that i fixed with memo.
> Finally



Congratulations!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 5, 2022)

Starting ZBLL again because 3x3 practice is getting kind of boring. I was surprised to see that I remembered a good portion of the algs I learned a while back


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 6, 2022)

Another competition popped up near my area. I'm still deciding whether I want to go or not, but I'm going to register at least.
The events are 2-5 and pyra.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm going to take the rest of the week off of cubing. I'm going through a bit of a learning curve right now, so this seems the best thing to do.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 7, 2022)

Got a shengshou gigaminx with some christmas money today, and I'm loving it! I've done 2 solves already, and i'll probably do a few more throughout the next few days. It's honestly really relaxing after speedsolving for a week


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 9, 2022)

Signed up for another comp, this one has 2-5 and pyra


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 9, 2022)

Another thing about the comp in a few weeks. The time limit for 3 blind is 10:00. I have no idea what strategy I'm going to approach this with. I could grind blind even more and try to get my times closer to 3 minutes, but I doubt that will happen


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 10, 2022)

My plan for this week:
1 Comp sim per day, using the psych sheet to know if I made the next round.
Optimizing my CLLs, and leaning good fingertricks for them.
Probably an Ao100 for 3x3 every day if I have time


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 11, 2022)

Really nice comp sim average: 10:37, .06 off of PB, with a 9.48 single.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 12, 2022)

I desperately need to get better at cross to F2l transition. Any tips?


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I desperately need to get better at cross to F2l transition. Any tips?


Planning first pair. I have the same trouble as you, but I am trying to plan my first pair in inspection.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 12, 2022)

_Practice

_


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> _Practice_


I could practice all I want, and all I'm just doing is reinforcing bad habits. No, to practice effectively, you have to stay slow for a bit and work on the good habits. Only then will those good habits will remain how they are. That's what @CubableYT has to do, anyway.
And me.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 12, 2022)

I was just joking. I wanted to say what you said, but once again someone posted something 1 second before me, in fact my original post was

_"Practice_

I'm so helpful.
But seriously, you should work on planning first pair in inspection (take as long as you need); by doing this you also get Jayden's respect. (edit: you also have more time to look ahead to second pair)"

so this was what i was writing.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been considering a method switch for a while now, and I've finally decided to go for it. Starting February 2022 I'm going to fully switch to roux.



Ok I'm not really fully switching. I will keep using CFOP for big cubes, which will hopefully keep me somewhat fresh with it. One of the reasons I am switching to roux is because right now I am terrible at block building, and have very bad efficiency. I think changing methods will help me with that. My eventual goal is to be sub 10 with both methods, and to be completely method neutral.
I'm going to keep practicing CFOP until my comp, but I've already started going deeper in into the roux method.
Once again, if anyone has any tips, let me know!


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I've been considering a method switch for a while now, and I've finally decided to go for it. Starting February 2022 I'm going to fully switch to roux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang it, there goes one person I can't give tips for in 3x3.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Dang it, there goes one person I can't give tips for in 3x3.


I'm not quitting CFOP, I'm just doing roux as well. Any tips are still appreciated


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I'm not quitting CFOP, I'm just doing roux as well. Any tips are still appreciated


All I can say is that J-Perm may be no master of roux, but he's got two videos that may help. Plus, I think ParadoxCubing may have some. Or am I thinking of another person?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> All I can say is that J-Perm may be no master of roux, but he's got two videos that may help. Plus, I think ParadoxCubing may have some. Or am I thinking of another person?


I think you might be thinking of critical cubing.
As a general rule I don't really like jperm tutorials, or really tutorials in general.
I prefer figuring it out on my own, and looking at example solves.
I already know the basics of roux, and because I know CLL and COLL I pretty much know CMLL.


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I think you might be thinking of critical cubing.
> As a general rule I don't really like jperm tutorials, or really tutorials in general.
> I prefer figuring it out on my own, and looking at example solves.
> I already know the basics of roux, and because I know CLL and COLL I pretty much know CMLL.


Actually, since you have the Middle layer free, you can do more stuff with r and r', l' and l, but some CLLs don't work because they affect the front two f2l edges. CLL may not be the best option. So take a look at CMLL, and see what you can find. I'm sure there are algorithms that are more fingertrick friendly than COLL or CLL.


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Actually, since you have the Middle layer free, you can do more stuff with r and r', l' and l, but some CLLs don't work because they affect the front two f2l edges. CLL may not be the best option. So take a look at CMLL, and see what you can find. I'm sure there are algorithms that are more fingertrick friendly than COLL or CLL.


I found this video for you with full CMLL. I know you said you like figuring stuff out for yourself, but it shows the recognition and fingertricks, and each algorithm at a higher TPS.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I found this video for you with full CMLL. I know you said you like figuring stuff out for yourself, but it shows the recognition and fingertricks, and each algorithm at a higher TPS.


What video?


----------



## Garf (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> What video?


Oh yeah:


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

OK thanks! I will probably use this+speedcubedb when I start.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 14, 2022)

First day trying roux:
Best single: 28.34
Best Ao5: 35.75
Best ao12: 38.36
Ao25: 39.12


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 14, 2022)

Ugh so much missed potential
I made an x-cross, then had 3 easy pairs into a ZBLL that I knew but for some reason I didn't do. Could have easily been a 6, ended up being a low 9


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> First day trying roux:
> Best single: 28.34
> Best Ao5: 35.75
> Best ao12: 38.36
> Ao25: 39.12


Better than what I would average right now. Of course, I don't use roux, but for a first, it's impressive.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 14, 2022)

Are you trying to be color neutral on Roux?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 14, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Are you trying to be color neutral on Roux?


Not planning on it. I'm already x2 cn with cfop so it's pretty much the same with roux


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 15, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I think you might be thinking of critical cubing.
> As a general rule I don't really like jperm tutorials, or really tutorials in general.
> I prefer figuring it out on my own, and looking at example solves.
> I already know the basics of roux, and because I know CLL and COLL I pretty much know CMLL.


Kian Mansour has some pretty good playlists which are still up to date.
Also, please use this for CMLL(many CMLLs are actually OLLs so learning them is pretty easy)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 18, 2022)

Ahhh worst blind fail yet. 4:11, and all that was wrong is that I forgot to do parity for edges


----------



## Garf (Jan 18, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Ahhh worst blind fail yet. 4:11, and all that was wrong is that I forgot to do parity for edges


I hate it when that happens. When I used to do parity. Nowadays, I just switch D and A, E and Q; when there is parity. That way, I get an even number of letters for the edges, and I don't have to do the parity algorithm between steps, or even worse, forget to do it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 18, 2022)

2 more DNF's
1st was off by a corner cycle, bc I forgot my last letter pair
2nd was off by a corner twist, I memoed PU instead of PV and bc I couldn't remember I did PK


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 19, 2022)

Just hit 1000 reaction score!
I'm just going to grind blind for the rest of the time till the comp. I'm not really going to improve in the other events anymore, so I will probably just do an ao25 or 50 in each and do blind solves for the next week.


----------



## Garf (Jan 19, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Just hit 1000 reaction score!
> I'm just going to grind blind for the rest of the time till the comp. I'm not really going to improve in the other events anymore, so I will probably just do an ao25 or 50 in each and do blind solves for the next week.


Amateur. I reached 1000 before you.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

4:23 DNF off by 1 corner cycle.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

I found a set of letter pairs on quizlet, where I can learn 1 set at a time. So, right now I'm working on the A set. I want to learn hopefully half of all 526 before the comp.


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I found a set of letter pairs on quizlet, where I can learn 1 set at a time. So, right now I'm working on the A set. I want to learn hopefully half of all 526 before the comp.


Who made it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Who made it?





https://quizlet.com/au/455175319/bld-letter-pairs-flash-cards/


I don't use all of them, as I don't care to fill my vernacular with foul language


----------



## Garf (Jan 20, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> https://quizlet.com/au/455175319/bld-letter-pairs-flash-cards/
> 
> 
> I don't use all of them, as I don't care to fill my vernacular with foul language


Hey! I used that same one, too! Before I realized studying the letter pairs using flash cards didn't really help to learn them, but I might make a deck to review the pairs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey! I used that same one, too! Before I realized studying the letter pairs using flash cards didn't really help to learn them, but I might make a deck to review the pairs.


I use the quizlet games to learn them. It's actually quite effective for me


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> 2 more DNF's
> 1st was off by a corner cycle, bc I forgot my last letter pair
> 2nd was off by a corner twist, I memoed PU instead of PV and bc I couldn't remember I did PK


Keep pushing, weed off all the DNFs. You will get there, U R' S' R U' R2 E R E' R S.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 25, 2022)

Ugh so close to sub 40 on 4x4
Pb nonetheless
40.38


----------



## Garf (Jan 25, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Ugh so close to sub 40 on 4x4
> Pb nonetheless
> 40.38


I have gotten several sub-40s, not consistently sub-40, though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 25, 2022)

35.86 4x4 PB by a whopping 5 seconds. Easy edge pairing into a T Oll into an A perm.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 25, 2022)

Speedsolving.com google chat





Google Hangouts: Sign-in


Access Google Hangouts with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



hangouts.google.com




I realize most people have discord but personally I don't so i thought I would make this.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 27, 2022)

Starting the kilominx grind! I've got a qiyi coming in the mail, and will start as soon as it gets here 
As I'm sure you've already seen, I'm going to be racing @TheCubingCuber347 and @cuberswoop to sub 20. Even though they have a big lead, I expect to pass both of them relatively quickly.
#believeinkilo


----------



## Garf (Jan 27, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Starting the kilominx grind! I've got a qiyi coming in the mail, and will start as soon as it gets here
> As I'm sure you've already seen, I'm going to be racing @TheCubingCuber347 and @cuberswoop to sub 20. Even though they have a big lead, I expect to pass both of them relatively quickly.
> #believeinkilo


Mega, giga, now kilo... I bet if I got a kilo, I could probably get a sub-20 single within the first 3 solves.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 27, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Mega, giga, now kilo... I bet if I got a kilo, I could probably get a sub-20 single within the first 3 solves.


I dare you to do just mega corners.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I dare you to do just mega corners.


I have a video on just that (modding a megaminx to become the best performing kilominx)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 30, 2022)

The comp went very well. My best times were:
3x3: 10.46 Ao5, 8.82 single
4x4: 45.xx Ao5, 40.38 single
2x2: 3.28 Ao5, 2.60 single


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 1, 2022)

New practice schedule:
2x2: I want to learn EG 1 and get gud
3x3: Breaking down the individual parts of my solves and fixing each one, one at a time.
Kilominx: Yes


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 1, 2022)

Plan for week 1:
2x2: Learn the sune EG-1 Cases
3x3: Learn good algs for the dot OLL's and good fingertricks
Kilominx: Grind solves and learn some more of OLL for


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

Just wonder, but averages for Megaminx?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Just wonder, but averages for Megaminx?


You can look at my PB sheet, but about 1:50-1:55


----------



## Garf (Feb 2, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> You can look at my PB sheet, but about 1:50-1:55


Oh, I am a bit ahead of you. I average sub 1:25, rapidly approaching sub 1:20


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Oh, I am a bit ahead of you. I average sub 1:25, rapidly approaching sub 1:20


How good of you to notice. Just a question, do you normally go around one the forums and tell people that you are faster than them lol?


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> How good of you to notice. Just a question, do you normally go around one the forums and tell people that you are faster than them lol?


Sorry, I didn't realize that I was kinda being rude. I was just trying to give my progression for the race. The 1/2/3 for Mega, 6 and 7, remember?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that I was kinda being rude. I was just trying to give my progression for the race. The 1/2/3 for Mega, 6 and 7, remember?


Yeah I gotcha, and I don't really care, but I know some people might get offended by it. I thought we called the race off for the time being. And you are really far ahead of me...


----------



## Garf (Feb 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Yeah I gotcha, and I don't really care, but I know some people might get offended by it. I thought we called the race off for the time being. And you are really far ahead of me...


Oh yeah, that's right. You were busy getting ready for your first ever comp, one more than I have ever attended.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 7, 2022)

Very happy with this. My goal for 3x3 was a sub 10 single and I got 3 of them!


----------



## Garf (Feb 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Very happy with this. My goal for 3x3 was a sub 10 single and I got 3 of them!


Dang, nice job! I am hoping to be sub-10 soon, too. Gotta keep up the practice.
Just wondering, when you podiumed for 2x2, was there a prize?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Dang, nice job! I am hoping to be sub-10 soon, too. Gotta keep up the practice.
> Just wondering, when you podiumed for 2x2, was there a prize?


They gave out trophies, but not besides that.


----------



## Garf (Feb 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> They gave out trophies, but not besides that.


Well, trophies aren't that bad. I looked at your official results, and they were pretty good. Hoping to see more 4x4 improvement from you. Let me know if you want any 3-2-3/LL skip tricks. I definitely know a few.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, trophies aren't that bad. I looked at your official results, and they were pretty good. Hoping to see more 4x4 improvement from you. Let me know if you want any 3-2-3/LL skip tricks. I definitely know a few.


I would be fine with some LL skip tricks. How do you even do that?


----------



## Garf (Feb 8, 2022)

When I say LL skip tricks, I mean mainly for part of OLL/PLL. For example, for OLL 3 edge case, you have to know what to do for each parity scenario. Sometimes you set-up to the T Oll for F R U R' U' F', others you setup to sune/ASune, then you do a set-up to parity. And for pll, you have to recognize what to do to set-up to PLL+opp. parity alg or parity+PLL alg
It isn't really LL skip, it's just a way to be able to do OLL/PLL more efficiently when parity occurs.
Some cases are easier to figure out intuitively, but J-Perm and Cubeskills has some great ways to be able to do those cases really fast.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 10, 2022)

Sub 10 ao5!!!!!!

Also Sub 2 2x2 Ao5


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 14, 2022)

Update: Finally sub 12


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 17, 2022)

I hate GAN so much.
I was disassembling the 251 Pro to relube it, so I took off the GES nuts, and started to take out a corner, and the corner stalk just snapped. If GAN had solid plastic like a $4 2x2, it would have been fine. But no, they have tiny thin little plastic that is incredibly easy to break. 
So, I'm going to reset up my valk and hopefully speed it up to be faster.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 17, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I hate GAN so much.
> I was disassembling the 251 Pro to relube it, so I took off the GES nuts, and started to take out a corner, and the corner stalk just snapped. If GAN had solid plastic like a $4 2x2, it would have been fine. But no, they have tiny thin little plastic that is incredibly easy to break.
> So, I'm going to reset up my valk and hopefully speed it up to be faster.


Moments like these confuse me. I like the post because I'm addicted to liking, but I feel like I should sympathize with the person, so I have to leave before I like it again. I just can't bear to leave a post unliked.


This is a joke. Please do not harm me.


----------



## Garf (Feb 17, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I hate GAN so much.
> I was disassembling the 251 Pro to relube it, so I took off the GES nuts, and started to take out a corner, and the corner stalk just snapped. If GAN had solid plastic like a $4 2x2, it would have been fine. But no, they have tiny thin little plastic that is incredibly easy to break.
> So, I'm going to reset up my valk and hopefully speed it up to be faster.


Similar thing happened with me, except it was the outermost corner center from the white side of an MGC 7.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm going to mostly focus pyraminx this week. I'll spend a few days learning the one flip algs, then drill the cases, then grind solves.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I hate GAN so much.
> I was disassembling the 251 Pro to relube it, so I took off the GES nuts, and started to take out a corner, and the corner stalk just snapped. If GAN had solid plastic like a $4 2x2, it would have been fine. But no, they have tiny thin little plastic that is incredibly easy to break.
> So, I'm going to reset up my valk and hopefully speed it up to be faster.


Thanks for sharing. Now I know to avoid the GAN 251 Pro.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 26, 2022)

Updated Practice schedule:
Monday:
2x2: Learn 2 EG-1
3x3: Drill one PLL, and 2 OLL's, Ao100
Pyraminx: Drill 1-flip algs, ao50

Tuesday:
2x2: Ao100
3x3: Drill one PLL, and 2 OLL's, Ao100
5x5: Ao25

Wednesday:
2x2: Learn 2 EG-1's, Review all algs
3x3: Ao100, Drill 3 OLL's
4x4: Ao25
Pyra: Ao100

Thursday:
2x2: Ao100
3x3: Ao100
5x5: ao20
Pyraminx: Ao100


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 28, 2022)

First sub 7!!!!!
D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 U2 R' F L U L' F' R2 U2 F L2
I have not figured out the recon yet but I did white cross and it had an OLL skip into a u perm. if anyone wants to figure it out it would be appreciated.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 1, 2022)

Updated Averages:
Pyra is going well, averaging low 7, hopefully low 6 by the end of the week.
2x2: Low 3 Avg, most of sune and anti sune eg 1 learned
3x3: Mid 11 avg, getting loads of sub 10;'s
5x5: averaging about the same, 1:30-1:40


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 1, 2022)

exact same averages for everything except pyra and 5x5(Faster at pyra and slower at 5x5,) so I chalenge you at Southern Utah Summer to see who can get a better 2x2 average


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 1, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> exact same averages for everything except pyra and 5x5(Faster at pyra and slower at 5x5,) so I chalenge you at Southern Utah Summer to see who can get a better 2x2 average


Lets do it!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 1, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Lets do it!


I'm already racing with someone to try to podium, so this will be fun.


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 1, 2022)

Average 3.5. sooo close


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 7, 2022)

Huge thanks to @zzoomer for critiquing my solves, he gave some awesome advice, and now I know moreso what to practice.
New routine
2x2: Continue to learn EG-1
3x3: Drill F2L algs and cases using SCDB, from each angle.
4x4: Grind solves
5x5: Grind Solves
Pyraminx: Grind solves.


----------



## Garf (Mar 7, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Huge thanks to @zzoomer for critiquing my solves, he gave some awesome advice, and now I know moreso what to practice.
> New routine
> 2x2: Continue to learn EG-1
> 3x3: Drill F2L algs and cases using SCDB, from each angle.
> ...


Is the bell v2 your new main?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 7, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Is the bell v2 your new main?


As of right now, yes. Even though people say the ylm is better, as of right now I get better times with the Bell


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> As of right now, yes. Even though people say the ylm is better, as of right now I get better times with the Bell


I am a Duck just so you know (not that I'm complaining, Qiyi cubes are great!). Did you mod your YLM or is it pretty much stock?


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Huge thanks to zzoomer for critiquing my solves, he gave some awesome advice, and now I know moreso what to practice.


How can I get crituques from him?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 8, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I am a Duck just so you know (not that I'm complaining, Qiyi cubes are great!). Did you mod your YLM or is it pretty much stock?


I modded it and set it up, and tbh it feels better than the bell, but I still get better times with the bell. Idk why


----------



## Garf (Mar 8, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I modded it and set it up, and tbh it feels better than the bell, but I still get better times with the bell. Idk why


Maybe it's because I put a lot of time into the set-up?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 8, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Maybe it's because I put a lot of time into the set-up?


Perhaps. I'm not really sure. It could be a mental thing, idrk.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm going to be spending the entire week on cross+1 as well as my F2L solutions.
Right now my average time for Cross+1 is 3-4 seconds, and I think I could relatively easily cut that down to sub 3, possibly low 2.
And then for the rest of my F2L my solution are not that great, so I'll be learning advanced F2L algs to replace my bad intuitive solutions.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 14, 2022)

PB Ao5!
9.64, beat the previous avg by .04


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 14, 2022)

catching up to me


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 21, 2022)

Going to continue to work on cross+1 this week, and also some big cube or megaminx. Have not decided what yet, but most likely 5x5. Goal by the end of April is a low 10/ sub 10 average.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 22, 2022)

5x5 PB Ao5:
1:24.69


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 23, 2022)

Going to start putting all my time towards 3x3 and 5x5.
I'll be spending all my grinding time on 5x5, and 3x3 will be more technique practice.
3x3 Current Ao100: 11.36
5x5 Ao100: 1:39.63


----------



## gsingh (Mar 28, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> I'll be spending all my grinding time on 5x5


good idea


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 29, 2022)

I received a Angstrom MGC 4x4 and a Pro Shop MGC 5x5.
The 4x4 has become my main, but I'm not sure about the 5x5 yet.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 29, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> I received a Angstrom MGC 4x4 and a Pro Shop MGC 5x5.
> The 4x4 has become my main, but I'm not sure about the 5x5 yet.


pro shop is usually not considered as a very good setup. i really like the mystic mgc 5x5 though


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> pro shop is usually not considered as a very good setup. i really like the mystic mgc 5x5 though


Really, I haven't heard that before. I've loved every pro shop cube I've ever gotten though. It's breaking in nicely, and I love the feeling of silicone setups, so I think it will become my main


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 29, 2022)

They are very good but have a very simple setup and some people don't like that


----------



## gsingh (Mar 29, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Really, I haven't heard that before. I've loved every pro shop cube I've ever gotten though. It's breaking in nicely, and I love the feeling of silicone setups, so I think it will become my main


some people dont like the draggy feel of the silicone lube


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 29, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> They are very good but have a very simple setup and some people don't like that


Ah.


----------



## Garf (Mar 29, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Ah.


It should be Eli Theperson's progression thread, not CubableYT's progression thread.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 30, 2022)

Well well well, I'm switching methods.
I've been playing around with Nautilus, and have really been enjoying it. It is similar enough to CFOP that I'm not super slow, but also has a lot of new elements to learn, keeping it from being boring. This isn't going to be a permanent switch,(at least I don't think so) but it is used to reignite my interest in 3x3, as well as improve my blockbuilding abilities. 
I'll also continue grinding 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 31, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Well well well, I'm switching methods.
> I've been playing around with Nautilus, and have really been enjoying it. It is similar enough to CFOP that I'm not super slow, but also has a lot of new elements to learn, keeping it from being boring. This isn't going to be a permanent switch,(at least I don't think so) but it is used to reignite my interest in 3x3, as well as improve my blockbuilding abilities.
> I'll also continue grinding 4x4 and 5x5.


Which variant do you plan on using?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 1, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Which variant do you plan on using?


LSLL


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 4, 2022)

Working on mostly 5x5 this week, but I'll still be doing some 3x3
My next comp is in July, and here are my goals to reach by then:
2x2: Don't care that much, but I will fix my CLL algs and grind to sub 3.
3x3: I want to be averaging low 10/sub10 by the comp. 
4x4: I want to have a low 40/sub 40 average
5x5: Somewhere in the range of 1:00-1:10
Pyraminx: Just sub 5


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> My next comp is in July, and here are my goals to reach by then:


Do you plan on coming to any CA comps?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 4, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Do you plan on coming to any CA comps?


Probably not, at least while they keep the mask and vaccine restrictions in place.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 4, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Probably not, at least while they keep the mask and vaccine restrictions in place.


I can relate as masks cause me to perform worse than at home. The mandates are being lifted in most of CA, but universities and schools are still lifting them.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 4, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I can relate as masks cause me to perform worse than at home. The mandates are being lifted in most of CA, but universities and schools are still lifting them.


Yeah. I don't care about masks as much as I do the testing or vaccine requirements.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 7, 2022)

I got a FTO, and have really been enjoying solving that. Not much progress in anything else.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 17, 2022)

Continuing the 5x5 grind, averaging low 1:30's now. 
I'm going to try to start working on individual portions of my solves. 
Goals:
First 2 Centers: 10
Next 2 Centers: 10
Cross Edges: 15
Last 2 Centers: 8
Pair F2L Edges: 10
Solve Back slots: 5
L4E: 10
Finish F2L, Pairity and LL: 10


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 18, 2022)

If you were new to cubing and you read the first page you would see a bunch of abbreviations and words that you have no idea what they meant.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 19, 2022)

5x5 F2C Ao50
I want to bring this down by about four seconds.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-18
avg of 50: 14.38


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-19
avg of 100: 48.68
My MGC is breaking in, and I've been getting some great times.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 22, 2022)

Big 5x5 PB after switching back to the valk

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
single: 1:14.63

Time List:
1. 1:14.63 R2 Dw2 Bw' B2 D F2 L U2 Fw' Dw' Fw2 D2 Uw' B' R2 D2 Bw2 D' R' Dw' Rw2 U' Fw2 U2 R Fw2 R2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 F2 D2 L2 Uw2 F Bw' Lw' Rw U D' B F' L Dw' Fw' F' Bw R' Uw' Fw' Uw Fw Uw D' Dw' B'
First sub 1:20 single!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 23, 2022)

Current averages:
3x3: 11.7
4x4: 46
5x5: 1:30


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 24, 2022)

Never thought I'd be saying this.

I'm switching to the X-MAN Ambition. I got it, cleaned out the terrible qiyi lube and set it up, and have been breaking it in. Already I'm getting my average times, and it still isn't fully broken in. I expect it to only get better. 
Here's a nice Ao5 I got on it:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
avg of 5: 43.59

Time List:
1. (51.88) R U' F U2 L F R' B' R D' B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 U' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 L' F' D B2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw' R' Fw F2 Rw2 
2. 43.66 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' L' F D' L2 R U2 L2 F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' L2 Fw2 U' F D2 B' Rw2 D L' F Rw D B Rw F' Uw' B Rw Uw Rw' 
3. 44.75 F D' F U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F' D' B' D R' B' L' R Fw2 L U2 D' Fw2 R2 D R' L2 Uw2 R Fw L2 Fw' B' R' U2 F' Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw' U2 L' 
4. 42.37 B L2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F U2 F' L B U B F2 R' D L2 F' Fw2 L' Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 U2 Fw2 B F2 L' F2 L' Uw L' B D2 Rw' F Uw D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' 
5. (39.30) B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R U2 R B' U2 R U F U' R U2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B R2 Fw2 D' F Uw2 B' L' Uw2 Rw U2 Uw L F' L' Fw' Rw' L F2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 25, 2022)

My main objective this week is to do about 500 4x4 solves. Perhaps some 5x5 too.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 25, 2022)

Todays 4x4 solves:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
avg of 100: 47.37
Not a great average, really inconsistent, but some days are like that.


----------



## Garf (Apr 25, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Todays 4x5 solves:
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
> avg of 100: 47.37
> Not a great average, really inconsistent, but some days are like that.


What's a 4x5? I'd like to try one.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 26, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What's a 4x5? I'd like to try one.


Ha ha ha. Swoop knows all about them, ask him.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Trying to stop some bad 5x5 habits, namely, solving F2L edges first. Any tips in general to improve?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 27, 2022)

Made this because my lube kept spilling and getting all over my desk. Still need to figure out where to put the angstrom and traxxas.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 28, 2022)

Wow. I now main 5 Qiyi NxN's.
I got the Valk 3 M, cleaned and tensioned it, then set it up with Silk on the tracks and martian on the pieces. And let me tell you, it is incredible. It's now become my main, and I've been getting some of my best times ever on it. I don't understand why companies can't make cubes like they used to.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 30, 2022)

Update on this weeks progress.
I'm really inconsistent, and I don't know how to fix this.
For 3x3, sometimes I average 11.5, other times like 12.2.
4x4 is anywhere from 45-48
5x5 is between like 1:28 and 1:34


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 2, 2022)

Another week, another decision about what to work on.
I'm going to try something I haven't done before, consistent slow solves.
I'm also going to try to start relearning CLL, or at least the cases I've forgotten.
Also going to try some LSLL stuff


----------



## Cuber2s (May 3, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Wow. I now main 5 Qiyi NxN's.
> I got the Valk 3 M, cleaned and tensioned it, then set it up with Silk on the tracks and martian on the pieces. And let me tell you, it is incredible. It's now become my main, and I've been getting some of my best times ever on it. I don't understand why companies can't make cubes like they used to.


Someone else who mains the Valk 3!


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-03
single: 34.71

Time List:
1. 34.71 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 F L' U R D F U R2 B Uw2 Fw2 F U L2 Fw2 U D2 Fw2 B U2 B2 Rw' Fw2 B2 U F2 L Uw R2 Uw' B' Rw R

4x4 PB!
Getting closer to that sub 30 single


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 7, 2022)

This weeks goals:
3x3: I'm going to be trying out Train Yu this week, learning T ZBLL.
4x4: Keep grinding
5x5: Still Grinding


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 10, 2022)

Wow, a lot of 5x5 PBs 
I'm finally averaging sub 1:30

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 5: 1:21.90

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 12: 1:25.77


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 11, 2022)

I guess taking a day off is good for you sometimes.
Huge 3x3 PBs

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 50: 10.87

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 100: 11.00

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 500: 11.44

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
avg of 1000: 11.70


----------



## Cuber2s (May 11, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> I guess taking a day off is good for you sometimes.
> Huge 3x3 PBs
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
> ...


Grind's paying off I see


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 11, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Grind's paying off I see


Finally. I'll have two weeks of like no progress at all, and then something like this happens and it all comes together. Sub 11 coming soon!


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-11
avg of 200: 10.98
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-11
avg of 100: 10.92

Lets go!


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 13, 2022)

Nice avg
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 5: 9.77

Time List:
1. 9.36 R2 D2 R U L U' L U2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
2. (8.67) F' B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 B R2 B2 L' B' F2 U 
3. (10.85) F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 L D2 B D2 B2 D' F' D2 L' U B2 
4. 10.71 U F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 L' F U' B2 L B2 R U' 
5. 9.25 R2 B L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 D B2 D B L' D F' L2 D' F' R2


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 13, 2022)

So, when fully warmed up I average from 10.8-11.4.
I'd like to bring that down to a consistent 10.5.
Any tips?


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> So, when fully warmed up I average from 10.8-11.4.
> I'd like to bring that down to a consistent 10.5.
> Any tips?


Cross + 1, in both an X-Cross and planning first pair. Start by tracking a corner, then predicting, then predicting and tracking corner and edge, then predicting the whole pair.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Cross + 1, in both an X-Cross and planning first pair. Start by tracking a corner, then predicting, then predicting and tracking corner and edge, then predicting the whole pair.


Alright I'll give it a shot


----------



## Cuber2s (May 14, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> So, when fully warmed up I average from 10.8-11.4.
> I'd like to bring that down to a consistent 10.5.
> Any tips?


Get consistent by turning slowly. It might make your solves slow, but your turning will be more fluid.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 14, 2022)

Well, I have finals and vacation coming up, so that will limit how much I can solve. So I have a goal set for the rest of may and the month of June. Fix all my algs and finger tricks for OLL, PLL, and F2L, and get all my LL algs sub 1.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
avg of 5: 9.88

Time List:
1. 10.19 U2 L' B U2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L F2 U' L' D U B2 
2. 9.96 D F' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 F' U' B' L2 D 
3. 9.49 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R' F' D' B2 
4. (8.06) L' U B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' B F U' L2 F R 
5. (13.58) D2 R F' U L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L F2 R' U L' B' U' L


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 17, 2022)

Average updates:
2x2: 3.7
3x3: 11.3
4x4: 46
5x5: 1:28


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Average updates:
> 2x2: 3.7
> 3x3: 11.3
> 4x4: 46
> 5x5: 1:28


What 5x5 method do you use?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> What 5x5 method do you use?


For 4-7 I use Hoya. When I first started practicing 5x5, I found it really boring, and Hoya made it interesting, making me want to practice, and thus get faster.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-19
avg of 5: 9.86

Time List:
1. 9.23 B L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 L' B2 D F' L2 D2 L' R2 
2. 8.94 D2 F2 U' B' L U D B R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 L2 D B2 
3. 11.41 L F' U F2 L' F U B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 D' B' 
4. (8.89) F2 D F' L B' R F2 U' L' F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 U 
5. (12.35) B' L D F U B' D' L' F' R' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2

Nice average while trying out the valk elite.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

Officially switching to the valk elite. It's very quiet, yet still snappy, which I really like. Plus, the current setup is quite fast, which makes it a really decent cube.

Here's a sub 11 Ao100 I got this afternoon.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-19


avg of 100: 10.98

Time List:


Spoiler: Sloves



1. 12.34 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D R B L2 U2 L2 
2. 11.54 D' L D B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R' B' F' 
3. 11.00 B2 U2 D' F' R' U2 L' B U L' F2 L U2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 
4. 11.41 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' B' U2 L B' F2 R B' L2 D 
5. (9.23) B L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 L' B2 D F' L2 D2 L' R2 
6. (8.94) D2 F2 U' B' L U D B R2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 L2 D B2 
7. 11.41 L F' U F2 L' F U B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 D' B' 
8. (8.89) F2 D F' L B' R F2 U' L' F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 U 
9. 12.35 B' L D F U B' D' L' F' R' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 
10. 11.06 B D B U B L F' R D' F' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 
11. 10.37 L R B2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L U L' D2 U B U' F' R B F' 
12. 11.24 U L2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 L R B' L U F2 D U2 R' U2 
13. (13.14) D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 L D2 R' F2 B U2 F D2 R' U' L R D' F' 
14. 13.14 D R D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F' U' B L' D B' U2 
15. 9.81 D' R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B2 L' D' F' L B' U' F2 
16. 11.33 U R F L2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L' D B' F' L2 B2 R' 
17. 10.47 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B L' D R' D F L2 D R2 
18. 10.72 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F D L2 F2 L F' L2 B 
19. 11.12 L2 B' R2 F2 D R2 U' B' R U2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 L' F 
20. 10.86 B R2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' D' U2 L' 
21. 10.92 R2 B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F' U' R' U' F L B L2 R' 
22. 10.84 U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 L' U' B2 L2 U' B L F' R2 U 
23. 10.00 L2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B' L D2 B L F2 U2 L2 U 
24. 11.57 D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 L' F' R D' F' L2 U' F' 
25. 11.79 R' B' D2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D' F R' B2 U L' R' D 
26. 11.43 U B2 R F R2 U L' D' F' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 
27. 11.25 L D2 R2 D2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F U F' U2 L2 U L' B U2 
28. (15.71) R2 B2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U F L2 U2 L D L' F R' D2 
29. 10.58 F' U2 F2 U F U2 L2 B L' F2 R2 F2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 L B2 D 
30. 9.89 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F L R U2 R2 B U2 R2 
31. 12.45 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' B R2 D L D' B' U' 
32. 9.87 U2 R L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 U L2 D' L F U' 
33. 9.55 D R F2 U' L' U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 U' L2 
34. 11.67 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L D R' D F' L D' B2 D2 
35. 12.80 B2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B U L D R2 B D2 R2 U' 
36. 12.21 D2 B' U B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 R' D2 F' L F L' U' 
37. 11.09 L' D2 B' L' F B U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 B 
38. 11.06 D' F2 L2 B D2 F L U L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 
39. 11.38 F' L' U' D' F' D L' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 D 
40. 10.72 B2 R2 D L' B D2 L' F L' U2 R U2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 U 
41. 11.55 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 R' F2 U R' U L D' U' F' 
42. 10.57 R' U' R2 D B L2 U2 R B' R2 F D2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L 
43. (13.65) B2 R F R U D R' F R B2 L2 D2 R U2 L F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 
44. 11.31 F' U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L F' U L U' B' U2 L' D' 
45. 12.39 D' F B' D F' D' F R' U2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' L 
46. 11.48 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 F2 R U2 R' U' L' U' F D' U' F U2 F' 
47. 10.07 F2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 R B U2 R B R' D F2 
48. 9.68 U2 L' R' D2 R U2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 B' L2 R' U F2 D U L' 
49. (9.30) B R2 U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D L2 U' L B F R B' L 
50. 11.77 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D' R' B2 D' L B D U' B' 
51. (13.18) R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R' B2 F D2 F' U R F R2 U' 
52. 10.02 B' D R D2 R L2 U B R' B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 L' 
53. 10.41 U L' D L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 U F U2 B D' L' R' F R 
54. 12.10 U2 L' B' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F R' U2 L R D2 U 
55. 10.97 B' L' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 D' R' U' B' 
56. (9.05) U B R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D' U' F U L' D U' F 
57. 11.84 F2 B2 D F2 L U R U' L2 B R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D 
58. 10.12 L' D' B' D B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B D' R U2 F' D2 F 
59. 12.84 U B D' B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L B R' D L2 R' B 
60. 11.68 U' L' F D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L B' R2 B2 F U2 R 
61. 10.71 L B' U B2 R2 L' B' R2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 
62. 10.84 F D' R B D B2 D2 B U' F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 
63. 10.89 F2 D F' D F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F R' B 
64. 9.99 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 B U' B F' L' F' D F' 
65. 11.01 U L B2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' U2 L' F D2 
66. 13.10 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' B2 F D R2 B L' F' D2 
67. 10.30 F' D' B2 L' B' R F' U' R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 D' 
68. 10.77 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L D2 B2 D2 R2 U' 
69. 10.73 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U' F2 R' D F D2 L2 F D F' R' 
70. 10.84 F U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 B D R2 D L2 B' D2 L 
71. 11.26 F' R' F U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 L R2 U' F U L' D L F2 
72. 10.07 B2 R D' B L U F U B' U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 L2 
73. (13.39) R2 L U2 R U' B R F R' U2 R' B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' 
74. 11.32 B' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 D L2 R U R F L B2 D' 
75. 9.82 R D' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' U2 B' L2 D2 B' U L 
76. 9.96 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 U L F' R2 U' B' U 
77. 9.60 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 D L U2 F R2 U B' R 
78. 11.07 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L2 D' U' B' R' 
79. 11.05 L2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B R2 F L U F' R2 B R B' D R2 B 
80. 10.32 R' D R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 B' D2 L' U2 B R D' L 
81. 9.61 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F' L F2 U B R U B' D' L 
82. 10.61 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R' U B L' U' R U' L2 U2 
83. 11.14 R' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 R U' F' L' F R' D' 
84. 10.83 U' L' D R' L B' D' B2 U F' B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 
85. 11.19 B' D2 L F' D' R2 B' U' D' L' U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 L' 
86. 9.82 D2 B U' B2 L' F D' R' F D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L D2 
87. 10.42 U' B L2 D' U L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B U L' U' F' R2 B2 
88. 10.48 R B' D' R2 D2 B L' U R U2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F 
89. 9.60 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 D' F D2 B U' L' U' F' R 
90. 9.82 U F R' D' B U R' F R' D R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L 
91. 12.14 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U' L B L2 D2 R' D F D2 
92. 10.64 F D L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' R F' U' L U F' 
93. 10.45 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L B U' R D B2 D B' 
94. 11.31 F' D F2 D2 R' U' F D R F2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 F B2 
95. 11.79 F' D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R' B2 R' F R2 F' D2 U 
96. 11.70 U L D F2 B L' U' L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 L' 
97. 11.76 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' D' U' L' U R2 F L B2 
98. 10.37 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L R2 U R2 F2 R U R2 B 
99. 9.62 F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 B' D' U R D' F2 L F2 
100. 11.46 D' R F2 L' D' B' L' F' R F2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 R


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

I am challenging @cuberswoop to race me to first sub 40 4x4 average. Let the grind begin.


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I am challenging @cuberswoop to race me to first sub 40 4x4 average. Let the grind begin.


I wouldn't mind joining. I am close to sub-40 myself.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

Ok


TheEpicCuber said:


> I wouldn't mind joining. I am close to sub-40 myself.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 20, 2022)

PB Ao100
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20
avg of 100: 10.74

Time List:


Spoiler: Times



1. 10.84 F U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 B D R2 D L2 B' D2 L 
2. 11.26 F' R' F U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 L R2 U' F U L' D L F2 
3. 10.07 B2 R D' B L U F U B' U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 L2 
4. (13.39) R2 L U2 R U' B R F R' U2 R' B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' 
5. 11.32 B' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 D L2 R U R F L B2 D' 
6. 9.82 R D' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' U2 B' L2 D2 B' U L 
7. 9.96 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 U L F' R2 U' B' U 
8. 9.60 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 D L U2 F R2 U B' R 
9. 11.07 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L2 D' U' B' R' 
10. 11.05 L2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B R2 F L U F' R2 B R B' D R2 B 
11. 10.32 R' D R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 B' D2 L' U2 B R D' L 
12. 9.61 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F' L F2 U B R U B' D' L 
13. 10.61 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R' U B L' U' R U' L2 U2 
14. 11.14 R' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 R U' F' L' F R' D' 
15. 10.83 U' L' D R' L B' D' B2 U F' B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 
16. 11.19 B' D2 L F' D' R2 B' U' D' L' U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 L' 
17. 9.82 D2 B U' B2 L' F D' R' F D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L D2 
18. 10.42 U' B L2 D' U L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B U L' U' F' R2 B2 
19. 10.48 R B' D' R2 D2 B L' U R U2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F 
20. 9.60 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 D' F D2 B U' L' U' F' R 
21. 9.82 U F R' D' B U R' F R' D R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L 
22. 12.14 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U' L B L2 D2 R' D F D2 
23. 10.64 F D L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' R F' U' L U F' 
24. 10.45 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L B U' R D B2 D B' 
25. 11.31 F' D F2 D2 R' U' F D R F2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 F B2 
26. 11.79 F' D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R' B2 R' F R2 F' D2 U 
27. 11.70 U L D F2 B L' U' L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 L' 
28. 11.76 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' D' U' L' U R2 F L B2 
29. 10.37 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L R2 U R2 F2 R U R2 B 
30. 9.62 F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 B' D' U R D' F2 L F2 
31. 11.46 D' R F2 L' D' B' L' F' R F2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 R 
32. 12.28 U' F' U2 F R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B R' B2 F2 R' B L 
33. 11.14 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' D' L' U' F' D L2 F' D' U2 
34. (13.83) U2 B' U' L D R2 U F2 U2 F B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 L D' 
35. 11.51 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' R B L2 U L' F2 D' 
36. 11.81 U2 B2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L' B2 R' B2 U L2 F' D R' 
37. 10.67 F' L2 B L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 B' L' U2 L2 R2 F' U' 
38. 10.89 R' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 U' F' L U2 R2 D' F R' 
39. 10.65 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B U F' U L D B U' R D 
40. 10.37 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R' F' L' B' F' R' F' D U 
41. 10.70 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 
42. (9.39) D2 F R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R B' R B2 U' F' R 
43. 11.01 F2 D2 R' U2 B D' F' U L D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F 
44. 11.72 U F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 R D' R2 B' F L' R 
45. 10.31 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 U F D' F L' F L2 R' F' R' 
46. 9.87 R' F' L' U2 B' L2 U B' D L2 D2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' 
47. 11.43 D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D' R B2 R F 
48. (9.38) D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 U B D' F R 
49. (13.07) F' R U F B D' R' B U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D R 
50. 11.26 B2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' R' D' R B2 F2 L' U' 
51. 10.62 R L2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D B F D' L 
52. 11.11 R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 
53. 10.09 U' L U' B R' F2 L2 F D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 
54. (13.49) U R2 F' R U L' D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R U 
55. 11.95 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L B R' U2 R F U2 B' D' F' 
56. 10.51 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 B U L' U2 B' D B R' D' 
57. 11.62 D' B D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R' U' B' R F' D2 L' 
58. 9.90 D B2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' F' L' F' D2 R2 F' U2 F' D' 
59. 11.16 L F' B2 R' B R' B' R F2 R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 
60. 10.63 L' B2 L U2 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 B' D' R B' R B U B2 
61. (9.10) F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 L U' F U' B D2 L2 U' L' 
62. 10.39 U F2 R F2 L2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U L' B R F' U B' U' 
63. 11.77 U2 D' L' F R B2 L' D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F' R2 
64. 10.77 U2 F L2 D2 B F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 L D2 U' L2 B F L F2 L' 
65. 10.11 R D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 B D' F2 L U' B' D2 L' F 
66. 10.37 R2 U B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B L' R' F' D' B2 F2 U' 
67. (9.23) B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L D' L2 B' D2 L R2 
68. 9.97 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 U2 L2 
69. 11.67 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L' R' F' R' D2 B' D' R2 D 
70. 9.92 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 U R D2 R D' B' L' U' R' B2 U 
71. (13.23) U2 B D2 B D' R2 B' R F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F 
72. 11.21 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F L' B U' L' U B L' U 
73. 11.01 B' U' F' D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' B L B F' D L2 
74. 10.23 U D2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B' U' F R B' L B' R' U' 
75. 10.62 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 R' U B2 D R B' F2 
76. (9.02) U' F' R2 B2 D F L U L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 U' 
77. 9.47 D U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 L D B2 F' R B' L F2 R' 
78. 10.49 D' B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' U' R B' F' 
79. 10.22 B R' U' R2 U2 B F' R2 F D2 U2 L2 D' L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 
80. 10.27 L2 U L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' L D B' R F2 U' L' D R' F' 
81. 9.57 L' F L' D L2 B' U2 F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 
82. 11.07 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B F D2 R D' L R F' L' B2 R' D' 
83. 10.48 L' D' F' B' U2 D F2 U' R' D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D 
84. 10.34 D' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 R B2 D B' L2 D' R U R' U2 
85. 12.57 R' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 U F U L' D F2 D R B2 
86. 11.67 D2 F R B' R2 L2 U' D R' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F B R2 B U2 B' 
87. 11.73 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D L2 F2 U2 L D' B' R 
88. 9.72 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R D U' L' D' R' U R F2 
89. 11.13 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 L B D F' R' B' U L' F2 
90. 11.32 R D F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F' U L2 R F' L F' R2 B 
91. 11.13 F D B L2 B2 R' B2 D B' R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R B2 R B2 L 
92. 9.42 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 D L U' R B U2 B2 R' F2 
93. 10.28 F' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 R D F2 D' F' U' L B' U2 
94. 9.69 F L' U L B' L' F D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U B2 R F 
95. 11.84 B' R F2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 D R' U2 B R F2 L2 
96. 12.26 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U B R F R2 D F L2 D' 
97. 9.47 F2 R2 B D2 R U B' U F L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 
98. 11.50 D2 B D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L D L2 B' L' R F L' 
99. 10.39 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 L2 U' 
100. 9.44 R' U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 F D' F2 R B2 D


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 23, 2022)

My stackmat is dead. The pads aren't working anymore, and neither is the reset button. Guess I'll have to get a g5


----------



## Garf (May 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> My stackmat is dead. The pads aren't working anymore, and neither is the reset button. Guess I'll have to get a g5


Batteries?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 23, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Batteries?


Tried it


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-23
single: 7.12

Time List:
1. 7.12 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U R2 B D
Couldn't find the recon, but it was fullstep


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 24, 2022)

Also, got a 10.67 PB ao100, as well as a 11.15 ao1000


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-23
single: 1:13.69

Time List:
1. 1:13.69 U Uw R' Fw' D Uw2 F B' Lw2 F2 Lw' D2 F U Rw Uw' Lw R' Bw' Dw' L2 D' U' F Bw' Fw R' F' L2 Dw' F R' B' U2 Lw Bw Rw' B Lw' Dw2 D' Lw' B2 Uw' D2 Rw2 D' Rw' Bw2 F' U' F' Bw' Lw L R D Lw' F' R'
5x5 PB


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 27, 2022)

I'm going to spend the next few days learning WV. Yeah yeah, I know it's not incredible, but I do want to learn some more LSLL tricks, and I figured that's a good place to start.


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I'm going to spend the next few days learning WV. Yeah yeah, I know it's not incredible, but I do want to learn some more LSLL tricks, and I figured that's a good place to start.


a learned around half, and its actually pretty useful, and its easy to learn


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> going to spend the next few days learning WV.


What is WV?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> What is WV?


Winter Variation


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Winter Variation


Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh! Ok. Thanks, I didn't know that that is the acronym for winter variation. My bad.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 27, 2022)

PB Ao5!
Could have been pure sub 10, but I messed up on the 11


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-27
avg of 5: 9.41

Time List:
1. 9.35 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' B' D' L' R' B' D2 R2 U' 
2. (8.91) D B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U R U F' L R' F2 L' 
3. 9.07 U2 L2 B U L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R D2 L2 F' D L F 
4. (11.58) D' F L' B' R' L' F D L' F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L' D 
5. 9.82 L2 B2 F2 R2 D U R2 D U2 B2 F' D' R' U R' B' D' L F2 U'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> PB Ao5!
> Could have been pure sub 10, but I messed up on the 11
> 
> 
> ...


Still not bad. I've never gotten a sub-10. My best time was an 11.xx


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 28, 2022)

Nice avg during todays practice
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-28
avg of 5: 9.74

Time List:
1. (9.45) B' U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F U2 R' F' L D B2 L' 
2. 9.49 D B' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 R U2 F' D L' B2 L2 U' 
3. 9.65 F D' U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 B L' B' D F' R' F U2 R' 
4. 10.07 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' L' F U' B2 D' L D' L 
5. (10.95) F' R' U2 B2 R B D' F2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L F2 B2 D' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 29, 2022)

I finally did it. Sub 11 Ao1000

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-28
avg of 1000: 10.98



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 10.07 F2 U F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 R B U2 R B R' D F2 
2. 9.68 U2 L' R' D2 R U2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 B' L2 R' U F2 D U L' 
3. (9.30) B R2 U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D L2 U' L B F R B' L 
4. 11.77 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D' R' B2 D' L B D U' B' 
5. 13.18 R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R' B2 F D2 F' U R F R2 U' 
6. 10.02 B' D R D2 R L2 U B R' B2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 L' 
7. 10.41 U L' D L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 U F U2 B D' L' R' F R 
8. 12.10 U2 L' B' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F R' U2 L R D2 U 
9. 10.97 B' L' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 D' R' U' B' 
10. (9.05) U B R2 U2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D' U' F U L' D U' F 
11. 11.84 F2 B2 D F2 L U R U' L2 B R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D 
12. 10.12 L' D' B' D B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B D' R U2 F' D2 F 
13. 12.84 U B D' B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L B R' D L2 R' B 
14. 11.68 U' L' F D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L B' R2 B2 F U2 R 
15. 10.71 L B' U B2 R2 L' B' R2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 
16. 10.84 F D' R B D B2 D2 B U' F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 
17. 10.89 F2 D F' D F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F R' B 
18. 9.99 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 B U' B F' L' F' D F' 
19. 11.01 U L B2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B' R' D' U2 L' F D2 
20. 13.10 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 R' B2 F D R2 B L' F' D2 
21. 10.30 F' D' B2 L' B' R F' U' R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 D' 
22. 10.77 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L D2 B2 D2 R2 U' 
23. 10.73 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U' F2 R' D F D2 L2 F D F' R' 
24. 10.84 F U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 B D R2 D L2 B' D2 L 
25. 11.26 F' R' F U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 L R2 U' F U L' D L F2 
26. 10.07 B2 R D' B L U F U B' U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 L2 
27. 13.39 R2 L U2 R U' B R F R' U2 R' B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' 
28. 11.32 B' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 D L2 R U R F L B2 D' 
29. 9.82 R D' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B' L' U2 B' L2 D2 B' U L 
30. 9.96 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 U L F' R2 U' B' U 
31. 9.60 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R B2 D L U2 F R2 U B' R 
32. 11.07 F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L2 D' U' B' R' 
33. 11.05 L2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B R2 F L U F' R2 B R B' D R2 B 
34. 10.32 R' D R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 B' D2 L' U2 B R D' L 
35. 9.61 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F' L F2 U B R U B' D' L 
36. 10.61 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R' U B L' U' R U' L2 U2 
37. 11.14 R' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 R U' F' L' F R' D' 
38. 10.83 U' L' D R' L B' D' B2 U F' B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 
39. 11.19 B' D2 L F' D' R2 B' U' D' L' U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 L' 
40. 9.82 D2 B U' B2 L' F D' R' F D2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L D2 
41. 10.42 U' B L2 D' U L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B U L' U' F' R2 B2 
42. 10.48 R B' D' R2 D2 B L' U R U2 R' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F 
43. 9.60 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 D' F D2 B U' L' U' F' R 
44. 9.82 U F R' D' B U R' F R' D R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L 
45. 12.14 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 U2 F' U' L B L2 D2 R' D F D2 
46. 10.64 F D L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D' R F' U' L U F' 
47. 10.45 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U L B U' R D B2 D B' 
48. 11.31 F' D F2 D2 R' U' F D R F2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 F B2 
49. 11.79 F' D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R' B2 R' F R2 F' D2 U 
50. 11.70 U L D F2 B L' U' L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 L' 
51. 11.76  L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' D' U' L' U R2 F L B2 
52. 10.37 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L R2 U R2 F2 R U R2 B 
53. 9.62 F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 B' D' U R D' F2 L F2 
54. 11.46 D' R F2 L' D' B' L' F' R F2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 R 
55. 12.28 U' F' U2 F R2 B U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B R' B2 F2 R' B L 
56. 11.14 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B' D' L' U' F' D L2 F' D' U2 
57. (13.83) U2 B' U' L D R2 U F2 U2 F B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 L D' 
58. 11.51 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' R B L2 U L' F2 D' 
59. 11.81 U2 B2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L' B2 R' B2 U L2 F' D R' 
60. 10.67 F' L2 B L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 B' L' U2 L2 R2 F' U' 
61. 10.89 R' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 U' F' L U2 R2 D' F R' 
62. 10.65 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B U F' U L D B U' R D 
63. 10.37 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R' F' L' B' F' R' F' D U 
64. 10.70 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U B2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 
65. 9.39 D2 F R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R B' R B2 U' F' R 
66. 11.01 F2 D2 R' U2 B D' F' U L D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F 
67. 11.72 U F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 R D' R2 B' F L' R 
68. 10.31 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 U F D' F L' F L2 R' F' R' 
69. 9.87 R' F' L' U2 B' L2 U B' D L2 D2 R U2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' 
70. 11.43 D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D' R B2 R F 
71. 9.38 D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 U B D' F R 
72. 13.07 F' R U F B D' R' B U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D R 
73. 11.26 B2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L' R' D' R B2 F2 L' U' 
74. 10.62 R L2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D B F D' L 
75. 11.11 R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 
76. 10.09 U' L U' B R' F2 L2 F D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 
77. (13.49) U R2 F' R U L' D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R U 
78. 11.95 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L B R' U2 R F U2 B' D' F' 
79. 10.51 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 B U L' U2 B' D B R' D' 
80. 11.62 D' B D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R' U' B' R F' D2 L' 
81. 9.90 D B2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' F' L' F' D2 R2 F' U2 F' D' 
82. 11.16 L F' B2 R' B R' B' R F2 R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 
83. 10.63 L' B2 L U2 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 B' D' R B' R B U B2 
84. (9.10) F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 L U' F U' B D2 L2 U' L' 
85. 10.39 U F2 R F2 L2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U L' B R F' U B' U' 
86. 11.77 U2 D' L' F R B2 L' D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F' R2 
87. 10.77 U2 F L2 D2 B F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 L D2 U' L2 B F L F2 L' 
88. 10.11 R D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 B D' F2 L U' B' D2 L' F 
89. 10.37 R2 U B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B L' R' F' D' B2 F2 U' 
90. (9.23) B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L D' L2 B' D2 L R2 
91. 9.97 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B U' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 U2 L2 
92. 11.67 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L' R' F' R' D2 B' D' R2 D 
93. 9.92 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 U R D2 R D' B' L' U' R' B2 U 
94. 13.23 U2 B D2 B D' R2 B' R F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' L2 F 
95. 11.21 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F L' B U' L' U B L' U 
96. 11.01 B' U' F' D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' B L B F' D L2 
97. 10.23 U D2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B' U' F R B' L B' R' U' 
98. 10.62 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' D2 R' U B2 D R B' F2 
99. (9.02) U' F' R2 B2 D F L U L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 U' 
100. 9.47 D U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 L D B2 F' R B' L F2 R' 
101. 10.49 D' B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' U' R B' F' 
102. 10.22 B R' U' R2 U2 B F' R2 F D2 U2 L2 D' L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 
103. 10.27 L2 U L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U' L D B' R F2 U' L' D R' F' 
104. 9.57 L' F L' D L2 B' U2 F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 
105. 11.07 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B F D2 R D' L R F' L' B2 R' D' 
106. 10.48 L' D' F' B' U2 D F2 U' R' D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D 
107. 10.34 D' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 R B2 D B' L2 D' R U R' U2 
108. 12.57 R' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 U F U L' D F2 D R B2 
109. 11.67 D2 F R B' R2 L2 U' D R' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F B R2 B U2 B' 
110. 11.73 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D L2 F2 U2 L D' B' R 
111. 9.72 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 R D U' L' D' R' U R F2 
112. 11.13 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 L B D F' R' B' U L' F2 
113. 11.32 R D F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F' U L2 R F' L F' R2 B 
114. 11.13 F D B L2 B2 R' B2 D B' R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R B2 R B2 L 
115. 9.42 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 D L U' R B U2 B2 R' F2 
116. 10.28 F' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 R D F2 D' F' U' L B' U2 
117. 9.69 F L' U L B' L' F D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U B2 R F 
118. 11.84 B' R F2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 D R' U2 B R F2 L2 
119. 12.26 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U B R F R2 D F L2 D' 
120. 9.47 F2 R2 B D2 R U B' U F L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 
121. 11.50 D2 B D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L D L2 B' L' R F L' 
122. 10.39 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 D R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 L2 U' 
123. 9.44 R' U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U2 F D' F2 R B2 D 
124. 12.63 D R' F' L' U B D F R2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R F2 
125. (17.21) B2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L B2 U B' F2 R2 U2 R D F D R2 
126. 10.90 R L2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 R' D L R' F D' R D2 R' 
127. 10.23 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' F2 L D U L B R 
128. 10.47 F D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B R D' L R2 D2 F R' U 
129. 10.72 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B' R2 D' L' U2 F2 R' 
130. 11.45 R U L' U B2 R' L2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 D B 
131. 12.84 L U2 L' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U F2 D L2 U F D L' U B' F2 D 
132. 10.34 B' L2 U L2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L' D2 F' D L F L R 
133. 11.05 F' B R F B R' L' B' L D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D L2 D 
134. 9.67 R' F R' F2 U F D' F2 U2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U R' 
135. 9.41 F D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' B' F2 R' B R' B D B' 
136. 10.70 L' D F2 U2 R F' D L' U2 R2 F U2 F2 B L2 U2 F U2 F2 L 
137. 10.66 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D F U B F2 U' L D2 B2 D2 
138. (15.04) L' U2 L U L2 U' R' U2 F R2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L 
139. 11.52 R' U2 F2 U2 L F2 R U2 R' D2 L F L' R' U2 B L2 U F2 D2 
140. 10.36 R F' L' R2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 F2 D L2 D' U2 L B' D' 
141. 11.35 R' B' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 R U' B' L B R' U L' 
142. 11.18 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' R D' F R2 U' L R D' B R' 
143. 10.41 L' B R D B2 L' F' R D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 
144. 11.87 R2 F' B2 D R L B U' R' U D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 B 
145. 11.24 F' R' F' D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D B U' B F U 
146. 9.94 L' D R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D B2 R' B R2 D' B F' U' L' D 
147. 10.15 F' L2 B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R' B L2 D F U B' R U2 B2 
148. 9.54 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D' R U' B2 U' B' R' B' F' 
149. 12.30 L' B2 U' R' D2 L U2 R D2 R B2 R D2 L2 D' U B' F D' L R' 
150. 10.06 R U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B D R B2 L2 
151. 10.59 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' B D' F' U' R' D2 B2 U' L2 
152. 11.22 F R D' L B' R' B R' U' B D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 
153. 9.76 R2 F R D L D' B R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B U2 
154. 9.98 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U' L' D F B2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F D2 B' L2 
155. 13.32 F R' U F2 B U2 R' D F2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 B L2 B2 
156. 10.99 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F L2 B R D' U2 B L F' D' 
157. 10.54 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U L' D' R' F' R' F L2 R F' R 
158. 11.44 D2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 R D2 U2 F' D' U2 F' R' B' D F2 D 
159. 10.43 U2 F R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 F R' B2 D R2 D2 R' B' 
160. 11.82 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F' L B2 L2 D U' F D2 L F2 
161. 10.04 F2 B2 D L' U R D F2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 B D2 R2 B2 L 
162. 12.40 L2 U B2 U L2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 L2 R' U B' F' U' B F D2 L' 
163. 11.77 B' R' D' B2 U2 L B D' L U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' 
164. (13.54) U' B2 L B2 R' U2 L U2 L B2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 F L2 F D' L 
165. 12.11 L2 B2 D U' F2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L D L' R2 U' R' F L R' U2 
166. (8.97) B D L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R B2 R F' D R D' R2 B 
167. 12.39 L' B L' D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F' L B2 D' R D2 L 
168. 11.03 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 F' D2 L' R' F' L F D' U2 
169. 10.78 L' R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B L D B2 F R D' L 
170. 11.57 B F2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 L' U L B F2 R D2 R' U2 
171. 11.02 F' R2 U L2 B2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 L2 
172. 11.77 F L2 U D2 F2 R B U F2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F L' 
173. 11.31 L2 B2 R' D' L2 B L B' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U 
174. 11.53 D B U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L U2 B F U R U' F 
175. 11.51 R U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 F U B2 L R' U L R' 
176. 13.36 B L D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B L2 U F L' R2 B2 
177. 11.72 R' B' D2 R' F R U2 D' F U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 R2 
178. 12.74 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D U2 L2 D' L' D B2 R U2 B R2 U F D' 
179. 11.21 D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 F D' B D' U' L D' B2 U2 
180. 11.85 L' R2 B D2 B R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 L' D U B2 R' D' L B R2 
181. 11.58 B' R' L' F D L2 D L B U' F2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 D' L2 U2 L2 
182. 10.00 U2 D' F L U2 F2 R2 U B' D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B L' 
183. 9.86 R2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L D2 R D2 F U' B' L' B U' 
184. 10.21 L2 D2 B2 L B2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' R2 D B L' D2 B U 
185. 9.84 L' U' R' U2 F2 B' U D2 B2 D2 R F2 L U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D 
186. 11.60 F' R' U' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F R' D F' L' B2 L2 R' 
187. 10.95 F2 B' D L U' R' U' R' L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B' 
188. 9.92 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 D' U L' B D B2 U R' B' U2 
189. 10.30 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D' F' R' U B U2 B D2 B2 
190. 10.34 U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' R D' L' D' F' U L2 R' 
191. (9.26) R2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 L' F L2 F' R D2 F' D R U' 
192. 10.96 D F B' U L' U F' U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R 
193. 10.24 L2 U' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R' D L U2 R U2 F' 
194. 9.74 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R U B' R' D' B L B D2 R 
195. 10.99 U2 F' D' R2 L2 B' U' R B2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B L 
196. 10.17 B R B2 D R2 F' R L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B' 
197. 10.74 L U2 L U R' L2 F' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' R2 
198. 11.15 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R U F D L' B U' R2 B2 D2 
199. 10.98 U' L2 D R F R2 U' B D' U2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 L 
200. 12.15 L2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L F' U L B' R2 D L' R 
201. 10.16 F' L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 L' B2 F L' B D F2 L' U' L' D 
202. 12.51 R2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 D L' B' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 
203. (17.25) F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L B' U' L' U L D F R U 
204. 10.37 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B U R' D' U' L' U2 B U2 R' 
205. 11.90 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L' B2 D B' R B2 L U L' D 
206. 9.71 L' U' F D L F B2 D' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
207. 9.99 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L U' R' B' U' R' U2 L2 R' 
208. 11.51 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L' F2 L' U' L U2 B' L2 D2 
209. 10.17 R2 L F2 U' D2 F D2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 
210. 12.05 L2 B' R D2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 F R2 D L' F U' F' 
211. 10.43 B2 U2 L D' B R2 L' D' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 L D2 R 
212. 10.86 U' R F' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 L D2 F' R2 U' R B' F 
213. 11.16 D' B2 L2 U B D2 L R2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F' L 
214. 11.65 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D L U F2 L' R F' R B' F2 U2 
215. 9.57 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B D2 U B2 L' D2 F' D2 F' 
216. 10.03 B R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 R D2 B R2 D' U' R F U2 
217. 10.91 U2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L' F' L' B' F2 L' R2 U R' F 
218. 11.61 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R' F U' R U2 F U L' F R 
219. (14.23) B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D' R' F D B' L R B2 
220. 12.18 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 D F' L2 B D R2 B2 L2 
221. 9.64 F' D R U B L2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 F' 
222. 10.47 D2 R2 L' D R2 B2 U' D2 F R' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 
223. 10.19 R2 L2 D' R' L' U' F' U2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 B L2 
224. 10.12 U2 F' U' F2 D B' L2 U' B R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 
225. 10.04 U2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U L' B' D F' U R2 B' F2 
226. 10.97 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L F' D2 U' R F2 U2 L' R' 
227. 11.18 D U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 B2 L2 R U' R' 
228. 13.08 R D R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 F' D R D' F' L F' L2 
229. 12.46 U2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 R B' L2 R D B F U' B D' 
230. 11.71 F' U B' R2 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F U' B2 L U2 L2 D2 L 
231. 10.04 R' D F2 L D2 L D2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 U F' L' B L 
232. 11.72 F R' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 L F2 D' L2 R F L' B' D' U 
233. 10.75 B R2 B' U2 F D2 B L2 B' D2 F D' F2 L U' R2 D' F' L2 R' 
234. 12.82 U' L B' D2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' R' D' L2 D2 B D' R' 
235. 12.62 D F D R U B' R D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F' R 
236. (9.04) U2 R D' L2 U' B R B' L' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' 
237. (9.03) U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F R2 D2 R' U' B U2 R D2 F2 R D 
238. 12.17 U2 L2 D B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' B' L' B2 F' U' B' D L' D2 R' 
239. 11.51 R D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D B' D2 U2 R' D2 L R' 
240. 12.33 L2 B D R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 L B' L F L2 D2 R2 
241. 11.61 D L' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 B' L' B2 D' B2 F' L' D B 
242. 11.40 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F U L2 B F2 R F' R' D' 
243. 10.83 D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 L R U R2 D' R2 B' F' R' F' 
244. 11.94 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 B R B F L D' L2 U2 R' F 
245. 12.91 R F L F2 R B2 D2 R D2 R F2 U2 R2 B' D L2 F' L2 U' B2 
246. 11.02 B' R' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R U L' B' F' R 
247. 10.89 R' L B' R2 F' U R D' L2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' B R 
248. 10.14 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B R D' L' F' R F2 U B' 
249. 10.71 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D L2 B D' B' R F R 
250. 11.41 R' D U2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 U' R F L' R U R' 
251. 9.80 B' L B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 U' L F2 U' L2 U' R' F' 
252. 11.27 L' F' B' U2 L' F2 U' B R L2 F2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 
253. 12.92 F B2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L F' D B U' R2 F D2 B' 
254. 12.72 U2 D2 R' U' R' U' B R L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L D 
255. 11.34 U' R D F' R' F' R2 B R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L F2 
256. 12.52 D L R2 F2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B U L F D2 L U' L D' 
257. 11.46 F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R2 D' R' B2 F L R D' F' R 
258. 12.09 L B' U2 F' R2 U2 D F' L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R 
259. (14.22) U R F U B' L D L2 B U2 F2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D' 
260. 12.60 D B2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 B L R U L2 U F2 
261. 11.29 R' L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' F' R2 F2 D L' F' D R F' 
262. 11.29 D F R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L2 F2 L D U F2 R2 B' D L U' 
263. (13.51) D F R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L2 F2 L D U F2 R2 B' D L U' 
264. 11.44 D F R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L2 F2 L D U F2 R2 B' D L U' 
265. 10.61 L2 F U2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U L D' R B2 F2 L R F2 
266. 11.90 L' D R2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 L' B D2 F2 R U F 
267. 11.51 B L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B R' D F' D2 B L2 F U' F' 
268. (9.05) L D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L D' B L D' U F L U2 
269. (9.11) U B' R D' R B' R U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2 F' 
270. 12.01 L' U D B2 R' F2 B R F U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 
271. 9.75 D' L U F' B' D' L' D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D' 
272. 13.29 D R F U' B L2 D' L F' D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 D2 R' U2 B2 
273. 11.32 D' R2 D2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U R B U' F D R' B2 
274. 9.85 L' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 F' R' B2 D F' L D U F' D' 
275. 11.16 F2 D2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 L2 U R2 D' R' B D' U' R' B2 
276. 13.34 U R' U' L2 B' U' F' D2 R' B U2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 
277. 10.94 R' B U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' L' R' F' R' F D L' 
278. 10.48 L' F' U2 L U2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 U F2 U L2 F U2 R2 
279. 11.16 R' B F L2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R F' U2 B U' L B' U' 
280. 10.77 D2 R' U L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B L' R2 B' U B L D2 
281. 9.48 F U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R F2 U' B R D' F' L 
282. 11.37 B2 L' U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R B' D U B R' F' 
283. 10.35 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B' R' F' L' R' D' U' L' 
284. 13.38 B2 D R B2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L B L2 U' R' B' F2 D 
285. 13.45 L' U B2 R D2 L F2 D R2 F B L2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 D B' 
286. (8.96) D' R' F' B R2 D' R' B R U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 
287. 9.59 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' U L' D2 B D B L' B 
288. 11.83 L R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U' L' F D' L B' 
289. 12.56 F2 L F' R U' R2 F' U B' L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 
290. 9.98 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F2 R B L' F' L2 D F' D2 U2 
291. 11.12 U2 R D' F2 B' D R' F L' D2 B L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 B' 
292. 11.31 F' R B U' D' B2 R' D' F U L2 D' F2 U D R2 L2 U F2 B2 
293. 10.30 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L B U' R2 U' F' D' L' 
294. 10.09 L R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 B R2 B2 
295. 10.96 L2 B' D2 B F D2 U2 B U2 B2 U R' U2 B' L R' U' L2 U' F2 
296. 10.29 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B L' U' B2 R U2 R B' R' 
297. 10.45 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F D B' U2 B2 L R U B' 
298. 11.40 D' R B' R B2 L F2 U' L2 F' D L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' 
299. 12.26 F2 D R' F2 U' D B' R' U2 D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L B' U 
300. 12.13 F' R U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L U' L2 R D B R' F' 
301. 11.42 B2 D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R U2 F U R2 B L B' F' U 
302. 11.57 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L D2 B F R' F2 U B D' 
303. 10.76 D2 L F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 R' B' F' D2 R' F2 
304. 11.42 L' U L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' D L' B2 D2 R U2 
305. 11.04 B' L2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R F U L U' L2 F L2 
306. 10.02 B2 L2 B' L' D' F D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 
307. (14.24) D' R' F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 U B D' L' D2 B L 
308. 12.11 U2 R2 F2 R' B' U' D L' F' R L2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L' F2 B2 R' 
309. 10.77 L' D2 F R2 U2 F' B2 D' L D2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 
310. (14.48) F2 D R' F R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B U B U2 L' B F L' 
311. 10.45 R U B2 D B L' D L2 B' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 
312. (13.61) U' F2 R' F' B' U2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U 
313. 12.54 U2 L' D2 B D2 F' L' U F B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F R 
314. (7.98) U' R2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 B' L B F2 D R F' R2 
315. 11.76 D2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L2 R2 D' L' D2 R2 F R F2 L' U 
316. 11.27 U F2 B' D2 L2 U' L' B' U2 R2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B 
317. 11.79 F L' D2 B' D' B' R' D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L' F' 
318. 11.48 B U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 L' R' B2 R' F' R' B D B F' L' U' L' 
319. 11.84 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U B' L B2 R' F R' U2 B' U' F2 
320. 10.58 L' F L2 F' B2 D2 R U' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' F 
321. 11.16 D' F B R U' F' R' L' U F L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 
322. 10.08 U' B' R2 L' D2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 B 
323. 11.85 U' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U L' D B R' 
324. 11.91 B L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B R' B' L2 R2 D 
325. 10.90 U F2 B R2 F R' D' L' B L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 
326. 11.20 U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L R F D B2 R D U2 R' F2 L2 
327. 10.84 U B' R2 L B2 L' F U R' D2 R' B2 L B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B' 
328. 10.91 D L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' D' U' L B D' U2 F2 
329. 11.57 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L U B' F' R D2 R F 
330. 11.71 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L F2 D' B' F R D' B2 D' R 
331. 11.12 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 L B U' R U' R2 B' F' L 
332. 11.36 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R B2 F' R U B L U 
333. 10.63 B D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 R' D2 F D R B R' F' U B' 
334. 10.73 U R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 R' U2 L F U F D F' L U' 
335. 10.92 L2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F D B' L' U' B D2 U' B' 
336. 10.49 L F' D B U2 R2 L' B' R' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 
337. 9.60 U2 R U2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D2 R F' U R2 B R F2 
338. 9.37 R F U2 B R2 B F U2 B D2 U2 F U' L R2 B F L2 B L2 
339. 10.06 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' F' D2 B R' U2 B' 
340. 12.21 U B' R U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D F U2 L' F L' U' L 
341. 12.05 L2 D R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F U2 R U2 B L2 U' R2 B2 
342. 9.77 B' L2 D' B R2 F L' D F2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 R' B 
343. 11.74 L' F2 U' D F' D F2 B' R' L2 D2 B L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 F U2 F' 
344. 10.81 U B F2 L' R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' U F' D2 R' F2 R' 
345. 12.16 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B F2 R2 F' R' D L2 F D L2 D F 
346. 11.60 L' B R2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' L2 R2 B' D2 
347. 11.78 D2 F2 D R' F' L F' U2 F U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 
348. 10.88 L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R B D U B U' F D R2 F 
349. (9.03) L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L' F' R U' R D B' U2 B' R' 
350. 9.97 B' D2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' U' L' R D R2 D' L2 B R2 U' 
351. 12.94 R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 B U B R' D B' R D L2 F' 
352. 11.08 L U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 B' D' F' L2 B R U2 B 
353. 11.33 F L D2 L B R2 D' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' B D2 
354. 10.56 B' U D2 B D2 F U2 B D2 U2 F' D B2 L' R' B F2 D' 
355. 11.94 R2 B L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L U F2 R2 B2 L D 
356. 10.87 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D F2 U' F' R U2 B2 L R 
357. 12.42 F U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 L U' L R' U2 R' B' U2 
358. 11.90 D' F L U R' F' B' U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D F 
359. 10.68 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B' D B2 L F2 D L' R' U' L' 
360. 10.97 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F R2 D' B2 D' L' R B' R2 D 
361. 10.93 U' B U' L U' D F' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' 
362. 10.50 U B U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' F2 R' D' L2 D' B2 R2 B D' U' 
363. 10.85 R2 B2 R2 L' B R2 L U' B D2 B2 L B2 R U2 R2 F2 
364. 9.66 D2 R' B D2 B2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 U' L2 D L' F2 D2 L' 
365. 9.69 U L' F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L B2 U' F L' B2 F 
366. 11.08 F' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D F' U' L U' L' U' B 
367. 9.53 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' U2 L2 D' B D R2 F2 L' F U' B2 
368. (9.24) R F' L U L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B' R' F2 R' B2 F' R2 
369. 11.09 B2 R' U' D' R B R' B R L2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F2 
370. 10.44 L2 D' L' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 B D2 L F' R' U' L' 
371. 10.75 R' D2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F' L R' B' D2 F U' F' D2 
372. 9.79 D' B2 R' D' F L B D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 
373. 11.09 U R2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F L U' B2 U2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 
374. 11.81 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 L U R' B U2 B L U2 
375. 11.31 L B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 F R' U' F D U B F 
376. (9.32) R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 U' R' B D B' U F D2 L 
377. 11.99 R B2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L' B L2 R' B' U' L F 
378. 10.95 U B F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D R' B U B F 
379. 10.51 D L2 B D2 F2 D' F2 R F' L2 U2 F2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B 
380. 10.58 B R F' L F' L' D' B' L B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' 
381. 10.93 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' R B2 L2 B2 R' D' F R' 
382. 11.60 L' D' B' U' F' U' F2 L' R2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 U' 
383. 11.61 U2 B2 R B D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 U' L2 U B' F2 U R 
384. 12.33 F2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 D' F L' F2 U' F2 R' B' U2 
385. 9.36 B2 D R' D' F B' D F' R' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F R2 L2 F 
386. 9.46 L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D U L2 U' B2 L D B R F' D2 R 
387. 10.48 R U R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 
388. 11.18 D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U' F' R' U' L B R D2 U' 
389. 11.35 F D2 B D2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R B U' R' F' R D2 U2 B2 
390. 12.02 R' F' R2 B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 L D F2 U B' U2 R2 U2 
391. 10.91 R' B2 R' L' D' R' B' D' B2 R D2 R2 L U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 
392. 10.48 R D2 U2 F2 R D2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 R U L' B D B' U2 
393. 10.96 B' U L B' U2 R F' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B D 
394. 11.31 F D' L' U' D' R' B U D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L U2 
395. 10.31 B2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 U F D L' F2 D R' F2 U2 
396. 12.70 B R L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B' F' U L D2 B L2 D F2 R 
397. (8.58) B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 L2 D L' F2 R F2 D F' L U R B' 
398. 10.91 F' L2 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' U' R B2 R F2 R' D B' R' 
399. 10.78 U2 R F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R' F' R' B' L' R' D' R' B' F 
400. 11.41 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 F L2 U' R F L D' U F' 
401. 11.06 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 R U B R' D F L' B U2 L2 
402. 11.28 B' R F' R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 B' D L' D' B2 D' L B2 
403. 10.42 U' L F U' F' D R D2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 L F' 
404. 11.47 F2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U' B R' B U2 F L D2 U' 
405. 10.75 L' D U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F R2 D F' R' B R2 B F2 
406. 10.51 U' R' D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' D2 F' U2 L U2 L2 
407. 10.20 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B' D R2 U2 F L R' F2 U' F2 
408. 10.67 B2 U D' B U' B L B' U2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D2 U 
409. 10.06 U R F R F2 B' R' D B' L F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 
410. 10.76 D' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B L R' B' U L D' U' F 
411. 10.53 R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B L D2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 R 
412. 10.03 F' D2 B' U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R D' R' F' U L U2 B2 
413. 12.95 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L D' L2 B U2 L2 U2 F 
414. 10.03 F' R B2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B F2 R' 
415. 10.66 R2 D L' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' F' U L' B2 R' B2 F' 
416. (14.41) R2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' L' F L' U2 L B F U2 R 
417. 10.89 L2 F' D B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 L' U B U' R2 D2 R' D 
418. 10.30 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D F' R' U B L 
419. 10.87 U R U L F' R B R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' L' F' 
420. 10.76 L D2 U2 F U2 F L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' L' F' L' F' L B2 U F' 
421. 10.37 F B R F D2 F' R2 D' B U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 
422. 10.44 B' U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L D' R F' D R2 D U 
423. 11.06 B D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' F2 U B' U2 F L F R' F 
424. 10.27 L2 U F U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R' B' F' D' R' D2 L' 
425. 11.94 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 F L' B' L2 
426. 11.23 U' D' R U L' B' L B L' F2 L' U2 R U2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 
427. 10.32 F' L' D2 B2 U' R' D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B L2 B L2 B L' F' 
428. 11.41 L2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F D2 U' L2 R F R2 F' D2 
429. 9.97 U' L D R L2 U L D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D 
430. 10.62 F L' D2 B D' R2 U' L D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U D F2 R2 F' 
431. 10.32 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U' F' L2 D' F' L' F' L' 
432. 9.50 B R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' L' R D2 R' F R2 B' 
433. 10.18 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D R' F' U' F' L' U F 
434. 9.38 U2 L' R' B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 F' D U2 B2 L' D U L D 
435. 10.77 F' B2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 R F2 R U2 F U L2 B' D R' U2 B2 
436. 10.19 U2 B R U' F U R D' F U' L2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 U B2 U' 
437. 11.10 F L' U2 R' U D2 L B R2 F2 U D R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' 
438. 10.85 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 L' U' R F2 R' D B L' F' 
439. 9.56 R F L2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D F2 L' B2 R' U F' D 
440. 11.11 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' F' R' D' U' R2 B R D' L' 
441. 11.18 B' R B2 L B' U L' U' F' B2 D F2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 
442. 11.21 F' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 B' L' B U' R2 B L2 R' 
443. (9.16) D2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R' U L' R' D' F D2 U2 R F2 
444. (8.96) B' L2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' F' U' B' D F2 D2 L D' 
445. 10.92 U' R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F D2 L2 R' B2 F' D' L' D2 R F 
446. 10.40 L U' B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B D2 B2 U2 R' F R' F' D' B2 L 
447. 9.59 L U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U L' B L F2 R' D L' B2 
448. 11.47 R2 L2 U' F R F R' F R2 F' B' U2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 R' U' 
449. (8.81) L' D2 B' U' D B R' F2 L' R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 
450. 10.90 F B2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F' R B D' F2 R2 B D R 
451. 10.13 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R2 L' B2 U' F2 U F' U L2 F2 
452. 9.98 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 R' U L' F U2 L U B' R D2 
453. 11.72 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 D L' B D B2 R F2 D 
454. 9.80 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L B2 D R D2 B U2 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B 
455. 10.96 U' F L2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R U' L' D R2 U' R B U' 
456. 11.37 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' F U F' D2 U' F L' B' D R2 
457. 10.44 R2 F2 U' B' L U R' D2 L2 F' U2 B U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' B R2 
458. 11.44 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 D R B F' D B R2 F2 R' 
459. 11.72 L F B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' R' B' U' F L' B D' U2 
460. 11.26 L' F' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L B D' B2 L2 B L2 D' 
461. 12.47 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L' R2 U' B' L' F' U B2 U 
462. 11.10 L' U2 D L2 U' F2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' U B 
463. 11.60 R B R2 B' D2 B F2 R2 F2 D' U L' D L2 B' D' L2 B2 
464. 10.10 B' U2 B' R2 U L' F D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 D F' U' 
465. 10.80 F U' B R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F' R F' R2 F' U R' 
466. 11.46 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R B2 L2 R D2 B' U' B L2 R2 U' F L' 
467. (9.03) U B' U B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' D2 R' F' R' U L 
468. 11.80 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' B L U' B' U2 L2 B' D2 
469. 9.66 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D L B' R F L D L U' 
470. (8.69) D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R' B' U' B' D L2 F R' 
471. 12.24 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' F L F2 R B U B' F' 
472. 9.84 L' B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F U' L' R' D B2 F' U2 
473. 11.15 R' D' L F L' U' L F2 R2 U2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R 
474. 9.86 D U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R B F D F2 U2 B L' R2 D 
475. 10.37 F' R U L' D R2 F L F2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' 
476. 10.95 R F2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 L' B' R' B F' D U 
477. 11.58 U' F2 R L' D' R' B' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 
478. 10.38 F U F R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F U2 B2 U F L B 
479. 11.23 R' D2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F L U L' R2 F' U' L' 
480. 10.74 D R2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U L B2 D' B R B D2 
481. 12.09 R' B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' D2 L D' F2 L' D R' D2 
482. 10.48 F2 D L D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F' R' U2 L B F' R 
483. 10.42 U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F D' F D2 R' B' D F' L R' 
484. 10.66 D F' D2 L D2 R' D2 L F2 L2 R' F2 L U2 D' F U2 F2 L D2 B' 
485. 10.83 U2 B2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R D R2 B' D L2 F2 U R2 
486. 11.62 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B L' U B2 R' F2 R D' 
487. 10.03 L' D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D U2 R B' F' U' F U2 F2 R U 
488. 12.33 L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R B L' D U L' F' L' R 
489. 10.60 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B' U2 L F' R U' F' U' F2 U 
490. 10.46 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R D' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F U' 
491. 10.35 B D2 L2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F U B' R D F D2 L' B' U' R2 
492. 10.44 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 L B2 F' L2 D B2 L U F' D U2 F 
493. (15.52) U2 F L2 D2 F D' B' L F2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 R' D' L2 
494. 10.13 F' D' U' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F L U F R D' U' L B2 
495. 11.52 L' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U B' R2 B' R U' L F' R' 
496. 9.37 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U' F U2 B L' D L U' B' 
497. 10.03 U2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B L' D2 U2 
498. 12.72 L2 F R' B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 L' U' B2 
499. 10.82 D L' B' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' R' B' L2 F' U' L2 U2 
500. 10.18 U D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F R2 B' U2 R2 D L' B L2 F2 D2 U R 
501. (7.12) D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U R2 B D 
502. 11.22 L' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B' F' U' L D' U' F L2 F 
503. (13.73) U F' B U R U D2 L' F' R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 
504. 10.03 B' L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' D B' U R2 B2 R 
505. 11.87 U2 L' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B' D' L2 D2 F D B' 
506. 10.62 L' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 U L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B 
507. 11.49 D2 F' R D' R' U L2 B L F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 D2 F B 
508. 12.34 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 F R B' F L D2 R' U2 F2 
509. 10.64 F2 R U L' B2 L' F2 U L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 U' 
510. 10.96 U2 B2 D2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D R U' B R' B R2 D' L2 
511. 10.87 F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D' L U R U2 B F' U 
512. (15.24) B2 U B2 R F2 L D2 L' U2 R B2 L2 R' B2 F D L2 F2 L B D 
513. (8.66) D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' U F' D R2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
514. 10.87 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D B2 R2 B D' B2 L2 
515. (9.06) R' U B2 L' B R2 U2 L' F B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 
516. 10.61 F' R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F L U2 F D' R U2 F' L' 
517. (13.78) B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 R' U' L' U L F L' D2 F' 
518. (14.03) R2 U2 F D F U' B D U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 
519. 10.65 F2 R' D2 L U' F' B' D B' U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 
520. 10.97 R B' U' B U F' D' F' R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R F2 B2 R L2 B2 R2 D 
521. 12.05 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B' D R' B' D' L' F' D2 
522. 10.00 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U F' D2 R' F' U2 F U' L2 B2 
523. (14.82) L2 F R B U' L2 U' R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 B' L' 
524. 11.71 D' R' B2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R2 D' U' B' F 
525. 11.51 F2 D2 B' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L' F R' F L2 U B' 
526. 10.32 R B D2 U2 R' B2 L R B2 F2 L B2 U2 F R2 F2 U' B F' R' 
527. 10.80 U' F2 D2 F2 R U2 R U2 L' D2 L U2 B2 F D' R' F2 D' B R2 
528. 11.42 L U F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U R U F2 D R B' D' U2 
529. 10.86 U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' R' U B L' R F' L B 
530. 13.42 B2 U F2 U2 F U' B U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 L U' 
531. 10.99 L U2 L' D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' U' L' F U 
532. 10.24 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D B D L D L U F' R2 U' 
533. 11.10 U' B R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R D2 R B2 U' L B' F2 R D L' 
534. 11.12 U2 B D2 F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F' L2 B R U B2 L' 
535. 10.75 U2 R D R2 L D R F' R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 F U2 F U 
536. 10.97 F2 B2 U' F' R F' D R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 D2 L F' R' 
537. 10.49 U2 B' U D R' D' F L B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' 
538. 11.41 F' B2 D B2 L' D' B' L B2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B D2 B R2 B' U2 
539. 11.22 D' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R D F R F' U L D 
540. 10.85 R F' D' B2 L D2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D B' F' D L' F2 U 
541. 10.34 U' B U2 R D2 B2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U B' L2 B L B2 
542. 10.32 F2 B D2 F2 L' B' D F L' F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 F2 
543. (8.96) F L' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' D F2 L U' L F2 U' 
544. 13.23 L' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B F2 R2 F' D' L2 F U2 
545. 11.00 R' U D2 B' U2 D L R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R' D' 
546. (15.41) F2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 U' F U' L B F' R2 D F R' 
547. 11.63 L2 B D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L D B2 F' D2 B' 
548. 11.79 R2 U R' F R2 F R2 B' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' 
549. 11.95 F2 D' F' U L2 D R D' L2 B2 R2 F R2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B 
550. 12.39 F L' U R U' D' R L2 U2 F2 B R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F R' U 
551. 11.63 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U L2 R' B U' F L' F2 U R' F' 
552. 9.69 L U' B' U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F' U2 R D' U2 L R 
553. (13.88) F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R' B L R2 B2 D2 F U R F' 
554. 11.35 L' F2 L' U2 L2 F B2 R' L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 U 
555. 12.17 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R' B2 U' 
556. 10.14 F D' B D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D L D F' L' R D F 
557. 9.56 F2 L2 U' D' B' D F' R' F2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' D R 
558. 11.68 D' R2 F B2 R D2 B2 D U2 R F2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 
559. 12.80 B R' B D' L2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U2 F U' B R' B2 
560. 10.50 D F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 F' D' L B R U' B L R' F 
561. 10.22 D' L2 U' F' L' D' B F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 L2 F2 B' R 
562. 12.51 F L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D F U2 R D2 B L B 
563. 11.44 U2 L' R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 F U' R2 B2 L U2 B' D2 L 
564. 11.95 F' D' L D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U R' U2 R2 B2 R F D 
565. 12.54 L D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U R U2 R2 F' R2 D B2 U 
566. 11.10 D L2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U F L2 U F2 U L' B2 
567. 13.30 D' L D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B F' R' D' R2 B' 
568. 11.27 L U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 F' L R2 D2 F' R' F D F' 
569. 11.05 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 B' U' F R2 U2 L D2 R F' U 
570. 11.37 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B' F D2 U2 F' R F2 L D' F D2 B F2 R 
571. 9.90 B2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L F U' L2 F' U L' D2 U2 L' 
572. (16.25) F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R B2 L F2 U' R' B2 R B' D' R2 B R2 
573. 10.63 B' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U R2 B' R' U B2 D' L2 
574. (14.50) B' D L' B D2 B' R L2 U D2 B2 R U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 R 
575. 10.09 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F R' F' D 
576. 11.30 D' L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 F R D' L2 U' L2 F' U2 
577. 10.24 L F2 U' B' R' F' U R2 B' F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 
578. 10.79 L' B2 L D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R F2 L B L2 U' L2 D R' U2 B F 
579. 13.01 F2 D2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F2 U B R' B2 L' B' U' L' B' R 
580. 11.33 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R' D R' F' R' B2 L F' R U2 
581. 10.88 F' R B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L R B D L2 U2 L' B' F' L 
582. 10.09 F' D2 B L U D L' B' L2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B U B' 
583. 10.94 U B R2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 D F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D' L 
584. 10.62 U' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R' B L D' L2 D2 U F' R2 
585. 11.89 D2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D' U' F2 U' B2 F L' U L' B' R' D2 R D F 
586. 10.45 F L F U2 D R' D2 F L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D2 R D2 R F2 R' U 
587. 11.42 F' L2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' F' D U2 R2 U2 L B' F2 
588. 10.89 R2 D' F2 L B' D2 F R D2 L2 B' U2 F U2 F R2 L2 B' R' 
589. 9.66 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F U2 F2 R' B' U' R2 D2 B2 L U' F 
590. 11.25 R' F2 R' F D2 L' B R2 F2 B2 U2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U2 F L' 
591. 11.49 U2 R' F' L U2 F U' D' B F2 R U2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 
592. 12.33 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 F' R' U L2 F D' L F' D' 
593. 11.40 U' B2 L B L B2 U2 D F R' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 
594. 11.18 D' F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 L F D' L B L2 U B' 
595. 12.77 U2 R D L U' D2 F' L F2 U D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 
596. 10.63 R U2 F' U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U B R' F D' L U' B' 
597. 11.24 F' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B U2 R2 F2 D F2 L F R 
598. 10.85 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U B D2 R U F2 D' L F 
599. 11.61 F' B' R U B2 R2 L' F L' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 
600. 9.97 U' L U2 L2 F U2 L U F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U' L U 
601. (13.91) U F B R D' R2 U R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R' 
602. 9.90 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R' B' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' 
603. (15.79) B U2 L F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R' F' R2 U B L' R2 D2 R U 
604. 11.90 U' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 B U' F2 U F2 R2 B' 
605. 9.68 D R' U2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B' L2 D2 R U' B2 R' 
606. 10.50 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B' U' R B2 D2 B U' B' U' 
607. 11.43 U2 B U' F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D F' D2 L R D2 U' B L' 
608. 12.85 R' D2 F2 U' F' R' U R' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 L D2 R' 
609. 11.15 R' B U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U' L R2 F D' U B 
610. 10.63 R F2 U2 B' U2 R' U B U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 B' 
611. 11.53 L2 F' L' D2 R U2 B U R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 R2 
612. 11.13 R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B' U L2 U2 F L B' U B 
613. 11.26 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F L R F D U' L' B D' F' 
614. 11.35 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U' L U2 F D U R2 B2 R2 
615. 11.87 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R U' F' U' B' L D L2 U 
616. 11.35 R2 B' R' L2 B D F R F2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' 
617. 12.55 R U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L' B' R F U F2 L' R 
618. 11.28 B U2 B R2 F' U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 D F' R B R F D B2 U2 
619. 11.64 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 R' F' U' L D U2 R2 B D L2 
620. (16.02) L' D2 F2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' R' F' D' B' R U B D' U2 
621. 10.53 B' R' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 L2 F L2 B2 D' L2 F U' R 
622. 12.60 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F R' U B' L U B U' F' R 
623. 13.21 L2 F L B' U' R' U L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F D' L' 
624. (8.79) F L' R2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' R2 D' F' R' B D2 
625. 10.89 R' B R2 F2 U2 D F B L' D R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' 
626. (15.24) D B R2 L' F' D2 R D' F D2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 
627. 10.06 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L' B2 U B R D2 B U' R' 
628. (9.09) L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L U' R2 F R2 F2 L' R' 
629. 11.56 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 F U2 B' F U' F L' D R' U2 F2 D B R 
630. 11.50 R2 B F2 L2 F2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 F L U B' D R B2 
631. 12.33 F U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F2 R' B F2 U' L U 
632. 10.86 U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F2 R D F' U' L' F' D' B' F2 L 
633. 11.29 U2 F D2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U B' R2 D' R' D2 L' D' B2 
634. 9.99 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B D2 F2 U2 R F U' B D2 R' F D2 L' 
635. 10.68 R B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R D2 L' F' U' R D F U2 
636. 11.66 F2 L' D2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 U B2 R' F' L D' U B' D' 
637. 10.23 U' F' D B U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' B L' R U2 F' 
638. 13.21 B D' B' U' L U D2 L U2 F D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 F' 
639. 11.20 U2 B' U' F2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L F L2 F' U2 R' 
640. 11.32 D F B L' D' B' R F' R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 F' R 
641. 10.03 D' F B' L' U F' R2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 R' L' B2 L' 
642. 13.12 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 F' L B D2 U 
643. 11.74 L U' L2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F R D' L' B D R D2 
644. 10.27 L2 F' R2 D B2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L B F' R U B2 R D' 
645. 11.92 L F' D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L' B' R' D' F L2 B' 
646. 9.61 B U D' R B L' D U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 F 
647. 11.17 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L F2 R U2 B' L' R F U' L2 R2 F' R' U 
648. 11.49 B L2 B U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 R2 D' U R B' U R2 F2 U' F' L' 
649. 12.23 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 L U L' D F2 U F' U' L' B 
650. 11.41 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' L' F U' B U F U2 
651. 10.41 U R D2 U2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 L D2 U F' L2 U2 L' F D2 R 
652. 9.52 R' B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B D B2 R' F' L R' 
653. (14.04) L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' B U B L' B F' L' B' R F2 
654. 11.30 B2 R' L B' D' R2 D R B2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 D 
655. 10.59 D R' F' L2 B2 U' R D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R2 L2 B R2 F2 U' F 
656. (9.34) B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 D F2 U2 L' D U L' B' 
657. 10.92 B2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' U' R' B' U B F' D F2 R' 
658. (13.72) D2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R U B' L' F2 U' B2 
659. 11.00 R2 D' L B' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' F D L B' U F 
660. 10.60 L2 F U2 L2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B' U' F' L R U' F' 
661. 10.15 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B R D2 B' U L2 U' L 
662. 11.79 U' F2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D L2 R F' R' B2 L' F D' L D R 
663. 11.60 R2 U2 F' U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R F' L' R D L' D B' 
664. (9.15) L' B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' R' F D' R' F2 U2 F D2 
665. (13.49) R L2 U L B2 R' F D2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 R B 
666. 9.82 B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R U' B' R D2 L B' D' B U2 R' 
667. 10.46 B2 D' F' U' D L U' R U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2 D 
668. 11.47 B' R F R' B2 U' L2 U' L' F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B' 
669. 10.90 R' B' U2 F' D' L B' R F2 U2 L F2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 U' R 
670. 9.61 L2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R' B U' L F' L' R2 U' B2 
671. 10.84 B U' F R F U' R2 B' D2 R2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L' 
672. 11.25 R' L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' B' F' L' B2 U' B2 F' 
673. 10.64 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F2 U B2 R D' L' U L' D 
674. 10.00 L2 F2 U B2 D U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F U2 B2 U' B R2 D2 F R' 
675. 12.08 F2 U2 L B' U' B' R U F' L' F2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 
676. 10.20 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B R F D2 L' B2 R' D' L2 F' 
677. 10.73 F U' B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B R2 B D F' U B 
678. 10.98 R2 F U R' U D L B' U R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F 
679. 13.44 L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R' D' B U L' U' L2 B' D' 
680. 11.33 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B U' F R' F' L D U' L B2 
681. 11.61 R2 B R B' L D' R U' R' F B R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 
682. 12.82 U2 L' D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L' R2 B L' U' B' D 
683. 10.10 U2 L2 U2 R U' B' U2 R D' L2 F2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U F 
684. 10.63 R D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F L D B' D' B2 D U B2 
685. 12.11 D' L2 F' D B2 U R U R2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 
686. 11.77 B U' L D' F' L2 B' R2 D2 R F2 L' F2 B2 D2 L D2 L F' L2 
687. 10.04 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D R' D' F2 L' D F L2 B U' R' 
688. 10.27 R U' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 F R F D L' B2 R' 
689. (8.84) U L' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 U' R' B L F U' B2 U2 
690. 11.57 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D2 L D' F' L2 U2 F2 U2 R D' R2 
691. 10.37 B2 U B' L B2 U2 R' U R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B R2 L2 U' 
692. 11.32 F' U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U L' B2 R B' F U' L 
693. 12.95 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 U' L F' D 
694. 10.84 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L F' L2 F' U' R 
695. 12.53 U' L2 D2 F R' F2 L B2 U F' L2 F D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' 
696. 9.87 R2 D2 B' R F2 R D' F' U2 R' F L2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 
697. 10.40 U F' U D L U2 L' F' U B U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' 
698. 10.62 B D F B2 U F2 U' B' F2 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 
699. 10.66 F' L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R U' L' B D F2 D U2 
700. 10.81 L2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' U' F D' L' R' U R 
701. 11.68 R' U R D' F2 B' U R2 F L2 D2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 D' 
702. 12.26 L F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 L U2 F D' R U' L' D' F D R' 
703. (8.45) U F2 U2 F' D F2 R U2 F U2 D2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 L B 
704. 10.47 R' F D R L' F B' R U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
705. 10.69 F L U' F2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U' R' F2 U' B2 D2 U B' 
706. 12.72 R2 B2 U D' R L B R U' D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 F' B' 
707. 10.25 F2 L B2 L U2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 D' F' U' F2 U' B' R D' 
708. 10.62 R' L' U' R2 D' B' U F' B' D2 F2 R' B2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
709. 13.43 U2 R2 B D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B' D L' B R' 
710. (14.06) R D2 L2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F' R U L B R U R 
711. (9.35) B U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' B' D' L' R' B' D2 R2 U' 
712. (8.91) D B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U R U F' L R' F2 L' 
713. (9.07) U2 L2 B U L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R D2 L2 F' D L F 
714. 11.58 D' F L' B' R' L' F D L' F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L' D 
715. 9.82 L2 B2 F2 R2 D U R2 D U2 B2 F' D' R' U R' B' D' L F2 U' 
716. 9.57 D B2 U' D B' R' D L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 U' 
717. 12.23 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 U' L' D' L F D F U2 
718. 10.26 R2 B2 D' F' L' F' D R2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 L2 F U2 L2 B D 
719. 10.28 U B D B2 U L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 B' L' F R F' L U2 
720. 12.46 U2 B D R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L B2 L F R' U L' D2 
721. 11.27 R' F' R2 L U' L' U' R2 F2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' 
722. 10.92 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 D L' D2 B' L R' D U2 
723. 10.33 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' B' D' F' R2 D2 R' U2 
724. (15.38) D B2 L' F B D F L2 F U2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L' 
725. 11.13 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U L' U R2 B2 U' B L2 F' U2 
726. 9.92 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R' B L2 F' D2 U F2 D2 L' U 
727. 10.53 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 B' D L' B U F2 U2 L' B D' 
728. (7.66) D' L2 D2 L' U' F D B2 L F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 B D 
729. 10.71 R2 F' U R' D2 B D' F R D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U 
730. (13.47) F B2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 R' B2 L2 F D L' F' U' L 
731. (9.35) F2 R2 U L U' B' D' L2 F B2 R B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 
732. 10.72 U' B' D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 B' U' B R B' R D 
733. (15.71) R' D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D U' B' L' R' B' R F D' R' U2 F 
734. 11.04 D' B' D2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 F' L' R2 B' L D2 R 
735. 10.00 F U R F R2 D F2 U' B D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F U2 F' 
736. (9.32) B2 R D' B' R2 L' B R B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D' 
737. 11.83 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' B' L' U' R' U2 R2 U B D 
738. 11.01 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 L B D' B2 L2 R D' L' B' 
739. (14.15) D2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 B' F R U' R2 B' D B' 
740. 10.37 B' U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 B' R' F L B D F' U' B' 
741. 12.29 R D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 B L' F U L2 D2 B' D' L' 
742. 12.30 F' U D R' L2 B' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B 
743. 10.68 F2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L D' L U B R2 D F D B' 
744. 11.49 U' B U2 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 U2 R F2 L D' L R' F' U' F 
745. 10.38 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R' B2 R D' F' L' D2 B F' L 
746. 10.52 L2 R U' R2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 D L' U' F D' U2 R2 U2 F' U 
747. 11.17 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F U L' B F' D' B' U' R' B2 U 
748. 10.17 F' R' F' U D L' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U F 
749. 9.95 U' R2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' F D' R' F L B' F R' 
750. 11.65 R2 U F2 U2 R D' B R B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 L' 
751. 10.02 R2 B2 L D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 U L' U2 F2 R' U2 F' L 
752. 10.48 L U' F U2 B L2 B D2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' R' U' L B' L' D2 
753. 10.45 R D L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U R' B' F' R D' L D2 
754. 10.28 R2 U2 L' D' B' R2 D' F D2 F2 B U2 B L2 F' U2 F U2 D2 L' F2 
755. (14.37) D2 R U2 D2 F R' D F U' F2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2 D F 
756. 10.96 R' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 D2 L R2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 
757. 11.35 B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D B' R F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F D' 
758. 10.98 R D' F' B' U' L' U F U R2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L' 
759. 10.89 D' L' U2 R' D B' U D' F B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D F2 
760. 10.61 R2 F U2 B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' D' L' F' R2 U L R2 B' D L 
761. 10.43 F L' D R' U2 F' D' R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 L 
762. 10.33 D F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R F' L' F2 U' B2 U2 L' D U 
763. 12.62 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L F' R' F2 D' U R2 F U' 
764. 11.97 L2 B' U R2 D R' D2 F' L' F2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 
765. 10.82 B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L B' U' L' F2 D2 F' R2 F' 
766. 11.09 U2 D' F' R' B L U2 R' U' R2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' 
767. 9.86 F2 U' R F2 B2 D2 F' D R' F2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' 
768. 11.44 B' D' B' R D' F R' U2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 B' 
769. 9.68 D B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F R' D2 U R D B F L' 
770. 10.03 R2 U2 F D2 R2 B D2 B D2 L2 B' L U' L2 R U' B D' F 
771. 13.03 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R B D R' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 
772. 10.85 U' B U D L2 U2 B D' L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L D2 F2 L' F2 B 
773. 10.22 F2 L2 F' D2 R' F B R' F2 D' F2 B2 D R2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' 
774. 9.85 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L B' F2 D F L U R B F 
775. 11.08 U' R2 L F' R U' L U2 R' F D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 F D2 
776. 11.98 F2 U' B2 U L F B' L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 B U' 
777. 10.26 L2 F' R U2 R U' L' F' B' D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 
778. 12.05 R U R2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B R2 U R' D' B2 L R2 D B' 
779. (9.06) F U2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B U' R2 F R' B' R' U2 L' 
780. 10.86 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R' F' L2 D2 L F2 D' U F U2 
781. 9.83 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R F' R' D L' F2 L2 
782. 9.52 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 U2 B D L B D' R2 D2 F D2 R 
783. (13.57) B R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F R2 F' R D U B2 R B' D U2 R' D' 
784. 11.49 F L2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B R2 U2 L U2 F D' L' 
785. 10.58 F U' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L' D' F2 R' B2 U R2 D' 
786. 10.25 F' U' L U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 L F R2 D' B L2 U' B2 F 
787. 12.56 R2 B2 D' B2 D B' L' D' R U2 B2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B 
788. 12.81 L' F' U2 F' B R F L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L B' 
789. 10.75 F L B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R' B U2 B F' L U2 
790. 11.87 R' D2 L D2 L B2 L B2 U2 L2 F R B L' D2 F' U R2 B D' 
791. 10.76 L' D R U' R U B L2 D R2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' F2 L' D2 L 
792. 10.71 R D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F R' U2 L2 U' L F2 U 
793. 10.83 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 F U' F U L U' R' F' U2 B2 
794. 12.13 F U2 L2 F U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 F' U' F2 L R' B U' R' D R2 B2 
795. 10.80 B2 L D R' L' U R' B' L' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 
796. 11.41 L F R2 L F D' F2 R U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U2 F 
797. 10.01 U2 B U2 F' L2 B2 U F' B2 D2 R2 L D2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 L B' 
798. (14.81) D U L2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 R' F U2 R B2 R' B L B2 F 
799. 10.01 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F R' F2 U2 L D' U2 F2 D2 
800. (13.74) D F' R U' R' F L B' R' D2 F R2 F2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 
801. 10.20 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L2 U2 R' D2 B F2 D R 
802. (8.88) L' F2 L' D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F' L R2 D' R D2 F 
803. 10.82 B R F2 D' B' R' B' L U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 D' 
804. 10.01 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' U F2 U' B U2 R D2 U L2 
805. 11.99 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 F2 L U2 R' B' R B D B F' U' R' 
806. 11.15 F D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 R' D2 U R B2 U2 L2 D2 
807. 9.64 F2 U2 R F U F' D' R B' U F2 R D2 R U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L U2 
808. (14.42) F L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R U2 B L' R2 F2 U L2 B 
809. (9.11) D2 R' U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R' F' U2 R U2 B' D2 B 
810. 10.71 L2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U R B F L B F2 L' F2 R U 
811. 11.57 L' F R2 B' R2 F R2 B' L2 B' F' R B U F D B L2 R2 
812. (13.75) L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 U L2 F' D' B2 L' U B' R 
813. 10.86 L' D F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L' F L' D2 L2 D' F' U R2 
814. 10.42 D' B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F U B' U F' L B2 R 
815. 10.51 R F' U R' U F L R2 U2 L2 D R2 D F2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F L 
816. 11.94 F D R2 D F L2 U R' D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' 
817. 10.70 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B' L' U' R' B2 D' 
818. (9.33) L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 F U' R2 U' F 
819. 9.77 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L B2 R' U' F' D U2 L2 
820. 13.33 F' D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U R B2 L' F2 U' R2 D' B 
821. 10.71 R2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' L' R' B' R D' U F' L 
822. (7.20) U' F' B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F' U' F2 L' F' D' F' U 
823. 11.05 B R' B2 D' L' U2 B' D F' D2 F B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' D2 
824. 10.49 U L' F2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U' R' U2 B R D U' 
825. 10.99 R' F2 U2 R' B D' R' F' L R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 
826. 9.82 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D2 L F' D R F' D2 F2 L' B U' 
827. (14.50) D' R2 B' U' L' B U' L U' B' R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 D2 F L2 B' 
828. 10.46 F' R' D2 F' B' R2 F2 R U D2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 R L2 B2 U2 B2 
829. 11.32 D L2 F B' L D2 R B2 R2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L' U2 
830. 10.72 B U2 B L2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 U B' L2 F D2 U2 R D 
831. (13.85) F2 R F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D B D2 L B U R 
832. 10.57 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 F' R B F U' L B F' L R 
833. 10.46 B R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 R U' R2 B F' U F' R D' F2 
834. 11.08 B' R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U' L B R F2 L D L 
835. 9.84 L2 B R U2 F' U D' F' U R' F2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
836. 10.61 D' L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 R F2 R2 F' L2 D' L' B' 
837. 10.45 F2 R' D2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 B L F U R' F R2 D2 F2 
838. 9.65 B U' R D B' U2 F2 B R' B' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
839. 10.78 D' B' R' D L' F' U D B' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 
840. 10.65 D2 U2 F L2 B L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U' L2 R' B L' U L F' D 
841. 12.60 R' B2 L F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B2 F' U' F' U2 F R B' D' L U2 
842. 9.83 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' R' D' B R' U' F L2 R D' L2 
843. 11.53 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F' U2 L2 U2 L D' U2 L F 
844. 11.79 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 L D2 L2 B D' 
845. (8.88) B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D U B2 L D' U2 
846. 9.92 B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 D' R' D2 L B2 F D' R B' 
847. 12.52 B L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R D B2 D' B U F 
848. 11.49 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R D F' U' L' B F2 R B 
849. 11.86 F' U L D2 R2 D2 F R B' U' B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 
850. 10.26 R U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' B' R F U' R' D B 
851. 12.50 B2 R2 U2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 R' D L B' R' F D' B' U B 
852. 13.34 D2 R' U F2 B D2 B' D' R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R U2 F2 L 
853. 10.78 B' F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B' L' F' R' F U' R' B2 
854. (16.28) F L' U' R2 D B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 R' F' 
855. 10.33 F2 R F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L U' B2 F' L' D' L' B D R 
856. 11.37 L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' L' D' U' L' R D' B L' U2 
857. 10.88 U' L2 U' R2 U R' F2 L U F' D2 R2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 
858. 10.49 D' B' L2 F2 R F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' R F' D' R' F2 U' 
859. 10.24 U' F' B' R2 L D2 R' D B2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 B D2 B L2 F R 
860. (14.21) R D2 R B2 D2 L B2 F2 R F2 D2 F' L2 D F2 D2 L' R' B' D2 
861. 11.56 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 D F2 D2 B' U R' D U' L B D2 R' 
862. 10.62 R B2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L U2 L D F2 R2 F' L2 R' F 
863. 10.47 F' L' B' L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' L F L' 
864. 10.79 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' U2 B2 U R D2 L' D' B2 U L2 R 
865. 11.49 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' D B' F' L' B L2 B2 
866. 11.66 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F2 B' L F' R2 F2 D L R' D' 
867. 10.94 R2 B' L2 D L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 R' F' R' F2 U2 L B 
868. 10.50 D' B R F2 D' F' U' D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F U L 
869. 10.67 R' F' R D' U' B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L R U2 B L D L 
870. 10.11 L' F D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 F' L' U' R U2 R B' R' F2 
871. 10.58 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U L2 F' U2 R2 U R' D2 F L' D2 
872. 10.66 F' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 F L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 L 
873. 11.78 U2 L D B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F' D U F' L D2 B' 
874. 10.37 D2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L B D2 L' D2 L' D' F D 
875. 10.49 L' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F' D' R F R' D' B2 L F' 
876. 10.79 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U B' L2 B' D F' U B' L' D 
877. (9.11) D2 B' U2 B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' B U2 F U B2 U2 R2 
878. 11.11 L B R' U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R B2 L2 D B' U B' F L' F2 
879. 11.55 D B R' L F L' U F2 R D F2 U' R2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 
880. 9.45 B' U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 F U2 R' F' L D B2 L' 
881. 9.49 D B' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 R U2 F' D L' B2 L2 U' 
882. 9.65 F D' U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 B L' B' D F' R' F U2 R' 
883. 10.07 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' L' F U' B2 D' L D' L 
884. 10.95 F' R' U2 B2 R B D' F2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 L F2 B2 D' R 
885. 11.96 L' U B' R' U F' L' B R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R F2 U2 R D 
886. 9.37 U2 R' D F B2 U' D2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L 
887. 10.97 L' B2 D2 U' B2 D U' B2 U' B' L2 B' F' L2 R D F' 
888. (9.27) R D B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 U B2 U' B' L' U 
889. (8.99) R2 L F' B2 R B D F2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 U2 R F' L2 
890. 12.95 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L' D2 B' D' U B L F2 R2 
891. 10.78 D2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L R U2 B2 R U' R2 B D' L' F' U L' F 
892. 11.99 L F L D2 L D' R' F R F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 
893. 10.02 L U' L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 B' U B D2 L D' F' 
894. 11.29 L2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 B2 R2 B' D U' B' L2 F L' D2 F2 D R' 
895. 10.08 L2 U' R D F2 B L' U2 F U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' 
896. 9.62 U R' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R' D' R B' U' F' R F 
897. 10.21 R' D2 L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' D R' F2 D R' F' D B 
898. 10.69 R2 F' U' F B2 D' L U R2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 U D B2 L F2 
899. 11.89 R U B' L' F D' F' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 R' U 
900. 9.80 U L B L U2 L B' U R U2 R' B2 R F2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 F' 
901. 10.15 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R F' D' L' R' B2 F2 D R F2 
902. 9.85 F2 U B2 U2 F' L2 B' F' D2 L2 F' U2 R F U' L2 U B' D2 
903. 10.86 R' U F' R' D' F2 R F D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' R2 L U' 
904. 9.97 F2 U2 F' B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U F D U L R' U' R 
905. 11.60 D2 L' U2 F R B' D2 L D L' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 
906. 9.70 U R D2 B L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F' D' B2 R U L R F2 
907. 9.41 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D B R2 D U2 R U L 
908. 10.56 R2 F' U2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F D' L' F D' U R2 
909. 10.59 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' U' L B2 L' B L' F2 R2 U2 F 
910. 11.45 D2 L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F' D' B' F2 L F D F U' 
911. (13.69) D2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' B' U B2 D L R' U' L2 U2 
912. 10.42 D F' L2 B' D' R D' F2 U' B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F' 
913. 9.91 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 F' U R2 F' L' B R2 F2 D' 
914. 11.41 B2 U' L' D F' D' L' B D' R D2 R' L' B2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 
915. 12.69 R D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B' F R2 U' B L R' B' L2 
916. 12.79 U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 R D F D U' B2 D2 U L2 
917. 9.97 L2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F D' U B F L' B R D 
918. (9.05) R' U' L2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F' U' L2 F R' U F2 D2 
919. 11.80 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 F R2 L F U F D2 R D R B2 
920. 10.32 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 B' R D B' R2 F' R D' U 
921. 12.37 B2 R2 B U D2 B L F' B2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 
922. 10.12 B F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D L' F D' F R' B' R2 D R' 
923. 10.39 F R F' U F2 B D' L2 F' L2 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 L' 
924. 10.58 F R' F' U' L B R' U' R2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 R B2 L F2 U 
925. 9.54 L F2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B' L R2 B' U' L' R' F 
926. 10.07 B L F L U R' B' R U R2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
927. 11.12 B2 L' F D2 B L U B F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U 
928. 10.24 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D L F R' U B L' F' R 
929. 10.04 R F2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B L2 D' R' B R D' 
930. 10.78 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D R' U' R' D' L' D2 L' F' L2 
931. 12.12 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 U' F' D' B R' 
932. 11.28 D F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L U R' F2 U2 B' R' F2 U2 
933. 10.43 D2 B F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 F D F' L' U2 B2 R U' F' D' 
934. 11.22 F' L2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 L U' L2 U2 F' L2 U' R' F2 
935. 12.09  F U' F2 U L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' F' U' L U2 B' R' B D2 
936. 11.13 D2 F2 R D R2 B U D' R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 
937. 10.43 R2 L2 U L' D' F' R F' U2 R2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2 R' L2 B2 
938. 11.61 U' F' D' L2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R B' R D R U B F' 
939. 11.85 F' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L R U2 R' F2 R B2 F' R' F' R D R' D' F 
940. 10.91 R D L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L U' R2 F D2 F2 R D 
941. 10.85 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' F U2 B L2 D F' L' D' U R' 
942. 10.00 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R U2 F' L2 B R D' R' 
943. 10.74 U' B' R2 D B L D' L2 B' R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' 
944. 9.90 D' L' F' B' L D R F L2 U' D R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 U L D2 
945. 11.65 D F2 D B2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B L B2 U L2 U' L2 F L R 
946. 9.51 L' B U2 B2 R F U' D' F R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 
947. 11.46 B2 D2 L D R L2 U' B2 L2 B L2 B U2 B U2 L2 F' U2 D L' 
948. 10.66 F' L2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D B2 L' D B' R F2 R B2 U2 
949. (13.56) F R D' F D' L2 U F D' F U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 B L2 B2 
950. 10.81 B F2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 B' R2 B2 U F L 
951. 12.66 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' U2 R2 D2 U F' R2 
952. 11.43 R2 D' F' D R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' F D F' L B' L' 
953. 11.12 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U R' B' D F' U B' F U B2 R 
954. 11.99 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D F' R F' L' B' R' F' U2 
955. (13.46) D L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 F R2 F2 D L F U' R' U R B2 D' 
956. 9.87 B' R' U2 F D' R B' U2 F2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R' U2 R2 U R2 
957. (15.53) R D' L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 D' F R2 U L U2 L' 
958. 9.60 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B U' L' F L2 F D U2 
959. 11.23 F' R B' L2 D' U' B2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 R' B2 F U F D2 F' 
960. 10.59 R' U' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R D' U2 F U' R' D' L 
961. 12.12 L2 U B2 L F2 B D L F' D' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 
962. 10.52 R2 U2 F' D R F2 U' R' U B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B' 
963. 9.93 D' U2 B2 R B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 L' D2 R' B' U F' R D' F2 R' U 
964. 11.80 U F' U2 B L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L' B' D' L D2 U B2 D 
965. 11.32 R' F' U B2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L' U L D2 U L' U 
966. 10.31 U2 R D F' D' B2 R' D R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 D' 
967. 10.37 F L F' R2 D' R' L' F L' R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D 
968. 11.02 U' R D' F R' D' L2 U F2 R' U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 L F 
969. (8.91) U R2 D2 L' D R B' U' L2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 
970. 9.76 F2 U' F' R2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F L2 D2 F' U2 L' B' U L' R' B' D' 
971. 11.45 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B L2 F D' L F2 R F' D 
972. 10.74 L' F U' R' D' B' L2 U R D2 L2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B 
973. 11.81 U' D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B D B2 D2 R U F 
974. 10.62 B U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B' D' L2 B' D2 L' R B 
975. 11.51 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L' D2 U' B F D' U2 F R' D 
976. 10.55 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F L' B' R' D F L U B2 R 
977. 10.59 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 L' R' D2 R' F L' B D2 B2 U B2 
978. 10.58 F2 R L2 D F R L U' F' D B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 
979. 12.00 B' L2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' L' D2 F' D2 U2 F D U 
980. 10.72 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F' R B L U' F2 R' B U' L2 
981. 9.71 R U D2 L2 B' L2 U' R2 L B2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 L' D' R' 
982. 11.15 D2 B' F2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' B L' B2 R' F R2 
983. 9.76 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 F' D L' B L' F R' F' U 
984. 11.15 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 D R B' F' D' U B2 R' F' 
985. (9.25) R B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L B2 U' F' R' D F D 
986. 13.24 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 D U' L2 U B' U F D' R D F D2 L 
987. 9.41 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 D F' L' F2 U' B2 R B' D U' 
988. 11.04 R2 F' R' B D R2 L B' R B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D2 
989. 10.55 U B' F2 L2 U2 R F2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 D R B U B' L2 B2 
990. 10.67 U' R' D2 F2 U' D B' L' U B2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F2 L D2 R' 
991. 10.74 B U2 R' F' U R' D R F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' 
992. 11.16 F2 D R2 U2 D2 B' L2 U' L U2 F L2 F' B R2 B D2 F U2 
993. 10.57 F' R' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U F2 D' L B' R2 
994. 10.89 L2 R2 B R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' L' D' R' U' R U L' U F' 
995. 10.88 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B' U' L' B U B2 F' 
996. 10.17 R' D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R B' R2 F U F2 D' R2 F 
997. 9.88 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 R F2 R2 F L' R2 U2 F' U2 
998. 10.83 U2 L F B R2 D' R F2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U F2 L' D' B' 
999. 11.10 B2 L D2 R F2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 B2 U L2 B L F' L2 D2 F L 
1000. (14.45) D2 B' U2 L' U' D B R' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 F' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 31, 2022)

Going on vacation today, gonna be gone for two weeks. My only goal is to not get slower, and do maybe 100 solves a day


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
avg of 5: 9.65

Time List:
1. 9.88 D' B2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 F D U2 F' L F D 
2. 10.00 D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R F L2 U F2 L U L2 D 
3. (11.59) L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 L' U' R D' L2 D2 L2 F' D' B' 
4. (8.68) R' B' D L2 B' D2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L F' 
5. 9.07 U F2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D B U L D' F L R'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
single: 19.42

Time List:
1. 19.42 R' F L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R' B' U' F L2 U' F D'
First sub 20 with roux.
I said awhile back I was going to switch to roux, and I think I might finally do it. CFOP is getting kinda boring, and roux is obviously better.


----------



## Garf (Jun 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
> single: 19.42
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Why switch to Roux? I know you are getting bored with CFOP, but maybe you should learn cross+1. I know it is hard (I even have trouble w/ it), but you cross+1 will definitely make you faster and more consistent.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 13, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Why switch to Roux? I know you are getting bored with CFOP, but maybe you should learn cross+1. I know it is hard (I even have trouble w/ it), but you cross+1 will definitely make you faster and more consistent.


First of all because roux is better. Second, my cfop is quite inefficient, and I think learning roux will help me with the intuitive aspect of cubing. With that said, sub 30 ao100
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
avg of 100: 29.82

Time List:
39.29, 29.05, (41.96), 23.94, 39.95, 29.14, 24.44, 31.51, 27.15, 28.93, 26.31, 34.44, 37.94, 34.11, 36.98, 36.15, 31.27, 22.45, (19.42), 35.14, 37.45, 36.15, 32.17, 27.10, 33.90, 37.65, 26.17, 22.57, 35.62, 25.59, 27.95, 27.00, 27.28, 33.09, 28.13, 33.24, (47.52), 37.94, 27.38, (20.52), (51.16), 27.28, 25.67, (19.48), 37.85, 35.40, 37.13, 35.64, 26.25, (40.42), 30.13, 34.27, 39.09, 33.88, 25.59, 27.35, 28.38, (40.87), 33.30, 33.20, 31.15, 28.71, 29.20, 26.35, 27.07, 24.91, 25.39, 24.61, 24.75, 26.40, 29.04, (20.71), 28.05, 30.76, 33.29, 29.53, 22.17, 24.50, 30.03, 30.19, 28.30, 33.12, 27.31, 22.94, 24.92, 22.02, (19.95), 32.60, 23.44, 21.65, 24.82, 30.31, 26.95, 33.65, 25.45, 23.48, 29.83, 30.50, 28.83, 32.34


----------



## Garf (Jun 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> First of all because roux is better. Second, my cfop is quite inefficient, and I think learning roux will help me with the intuitive aspect of cubing. With that said, sub 30 ao100
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
> avg of 100: 29.82
> 
> ...


 Man, I can relate. I learned my CFOP from a PDF guide (all my cases algs that I had recognized for F2L, Oll and PLL), so I didn't get to understand the part of intuition OR lookahead that well. And yet I have gotten to sub-12 in 3x3 and got better at understanding intuition and lookahead.
3x3 is like the half-mile: there are times when hitting a certain barrier seems impossible. For me, it is 2:20. No matter how much you train, you will never get how the pros seem to be getting faster and faster. In cubing, there is Park Faz, Tymon, Matty, Siauw, and others who are really fast. Then there is my case, Hayden Roberts. He seems to be getting faster at every race that I have gone to. In the mile and half-mile. A month ago, he raced in state in the mile and half-mile, and got a 4:26 and a 1:59.
But you just want to get as good as them, so you try to study in a way that is similar to their approach, like Max Park's lookahead and TPS, and Tymon's tricks and lookahead. In a racing sense, just try to tough it out through each 200 of the race in a different: get out, relax, focus on form, GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 14, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Man, I can relate. I learned my CFOP from a PDF guide (all my cases algs that I had recognized for F2L, Oll and PLL), so I didn't get to understand the part of intuition OR lookahead that well. And yet I have gotten to sub-12 in 3x3 and got better at understanding intuition and lookahead.
> 3x3 is like the half-mile: there are times when hitting a certain barrier seems impossible. For me, it is 2:20. No matter how much you train, you will never get how the pros seem to be getting faster and faster. In cubing, there is Park Faz, Tymon, Matty, Siauw, and others who are really fast. Then there is my case, Hayden Roberts. He seems to be getting faster at every race that I have gone to. In the mile and half-mile. A month ago, he raced in state in the mile and half-mile, and got a 4:26 and a 1:59.
> But you just want to get as good as them, so you try to study in a way that is similar to their approach, like Max Park's lookahead and TPS, and Tymon's tricks and lookahead. In a racing sense, just try to tough it out through each 200 of the race in a different: get out, relax, focus on form, GO GO GO!!!


Thanks for the encouragement .
I know I will never be fast or world class at cubing. So that makes it based around what's fun. And right now, roux is a lot of fun. So, that's what I'm going to use for now. I'll still compete with CFOP, I'm just trying out a new method for a awhile. It can't hurt anything.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 14, 2022)

Alright, I'm officially switching. My goal for week 1 is to get more familiar with the method, and work on fb efficiency.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 14, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Alright, I'm officially switching. My goal for week 1 is to get more familiar with the method, and work on fb efficiency.


Cool! Have you joined the roux solver discord?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 14, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Cool! Have you joined the roux solver discord?


Don't have discord.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 14, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Don't have discord.


Well, everyone here can help you out if you want any advice
Here's a helpful doc with a ton of resources




__





ROUX RESOURCES MEGADOC







docs.google.com


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 14, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Well, everyone here can help you out if you want any advice
> Here's a helpful doc with a ton of resources
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 19, 2022)

Roux is going well, averaging comfortably sub 30. I'm getting out of practice with big cubes though, so I think my goal is to do about 200 5x5 solves this week.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 9.97

Time List:
10.53, 8.76, (12.02), (8.48), 10.61
This had a lot of potential, but literally every solve had a V perm. Too bad, but still a nice average.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
> avg of 5: 9.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...


The worst way to have a 0.00005% chance happen (literally, that's what 1/18^5 x 100 is, i did not make that up)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 9.06

Time List:
9.20, (8.58), (11.98), 8.98, 9.00

I sat and moaned for a minute straight. SO close to sub 9. Still a PB though.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-21
avg of 5: 9.59

Time List:
(8.60), 9.07, (11.03), 9.92, 9.78\

Getting 5-10 Sub 10 averages everyday, here's a nice one from today.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 22, 2022)

Grinding for a sub 10 Ao12 today.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-22
single: 7.18

Time List:
1. 7.18 F L2 B' U' L2 U' B' U2 L F2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 R U'
This scramble is ridiculous.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Grinding for a sub 10 Ao12 today.


Didn't hit the Ao12 yesterday, but only did about 200 solves. Going to continue today. I smashed my left middle finger while working out, hopefully it won't affect my times.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 12: 10.24

Time List:
1. 9.78 B2 R U F' L' B U L R2 U F2 U2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B 
2. 11.20 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U F R F D2 F' D2 F L' B' 
3. 11.59 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B R B' F' D' B2 D' L2 
4. 11.63 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 F U2 L2 R' D2 R' U' R' B U' F' U 
5. 9.31 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 D B' U L2 R F' R' B' F2 
6. 9.70 F' U' L2 U2 B' U D' F' L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 R' 
7. 9.57 R' D2 L B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 B' L U' B D R2 B2 D2 F2 
*8. 10.44 B L' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' B2 L' B2 F R' D2 *
9. (8.32) R2 U' D' B' R' L B' D' B' R2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' 
10. 9.76 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 D R F2 R U' B' D F2 U' L' 
*11. (12.91) F' L' D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' F' L' D B' U F' D U' *
12. 9.38 R' B L' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' L' B2 F' D B' U2 B
Almost had it, scramble 8 and 11 I messed up on, they would have been 8's.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

No sub 10 yet, but I did get this nice Ao100
It is my first one after coming back from vacation. 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 100: 10.94



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 12.38 L' D L2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L' D' F2 D2 U' L B' L2 F 
2. 12.06 D L D' F' L F2 R' F D F2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 
3. 11.15 F U F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 F2 U2 R' 
4. 10.49 D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' D' L D2 R' B2 U F L U' 
5. 11.18 F' D' L B U2 F D R' L2 U2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F' 
6. 11.50 U F' B R' L' F D R B2 L' R2 D2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 
7. 11.52 U2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B' R D2 U L2 U B R' D' 
8. 12.04 B D' L F2 D2 R' D2 L R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' D' F' U' B R2 
9. 10.32 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F L2 R' F2 L2 B' L B F' R' 
10. 11.50 U' B' D2 R' F D2 L2 F' U' B2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 
11. 9.38 B' D' B2 L F' D B' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 L D' 
12. 11.00 F' R B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U R' D2 F' D2 U' F' L2 
13. (9.24) D R2 B2 D L2 D B2 D F2 L2 D R2 B D L U' B2 D' L' F 
14. 11.72 U D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 R U2 R' B2 L R2 B F' L' D L' R D' F' 
15. (13.98) D' F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B R F U R2 F' U2 F L' D2 
16. 10.26 D' F2 U2 L' D B' R F' R2 F D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D2 B D' R2 
17. 11.39 L' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' D B2 R' U F' L2 F2 R 
18. 9.55 L F' U R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U F' D' L2 R D' R' F L 
19. 11.43 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 D' R U' L U2 F' L' D2 R 
20. 10.09 D R' L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R F' L B' R' D F 
21. 10.58 B R2 D F R' F2 L B' U' R2 U2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' 
22. 10.39 D R F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 D B2 R' B D' U' L2 F2 
23. 10.26 F' D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F D' L' U' L2 B' R D 
24. 11.46 D2 L F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L' B L' F' U2 F D 
25. 12.26 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 L' B' U B' U L U B2 
26. 11.40 D2 B' R F U2 D' R' B2 L' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L' B R2 
27. 12.11 F2 L U B2 L B2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 L' R B' R' B2 D2 U' R' B' 
28. 10.37 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' L' B' L' F' L R' F' D2 F2 U 
29. (12.76) U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 F R2 F R2 U' L B' F2 D' L F R F2 
30. 11.24 D' F U L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D' B' L' F U' R2 
31. 11.01 U' F U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' R' F' D' B' F2 L B2 
32. 12.64 D' F U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F' D2 F U2 B' R' B2 L' F U F2 U2 L' 
33. (8.92) R2 B D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L F L F' D B' U' R 
34. 10.79 B' U2 R2 F U2 F L2 F' U2 F' D L2 B D F' L B2 R2 
35. 11.05 U B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 U B D L' B' L D 
36. 10.78 B' L2 U L F' D R' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 L' D 
37. 9.95 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 F L B2 R' B2 U' L2 R' F2 
38. 11.74 R U2 R2 B2 L' D' F' L F R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 
39. 11.33 R2 U' L2 F2 R D' L' F' R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D B' R2 
40. 10.10 R2 F U D R F U2 D2 L R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 
41. 10.37 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B U2 B' U' B L' R2 F' D L' F D2 
42. 9.27 L F U R2 D' F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' R2 U B R D U' 
43. (12.90) F U2 L U' D' F U2 F L F2 L2 F2 L B2 L B2 L F' 
44. 11.34 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L U2 L D2 L2 U2 R' B' F2 D' B' F' U F' D2 L 
45. 10.25 F B' U2 L' F D2 B' U' B U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 
46. 11.92 D B2 U' R2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B' L' F2 L' F' R' U2 F D' L 
47. 10.66 F R U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D L D' R F U R2 D 
48. 11.65 F2 L' U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L D L B L D' B' 
49. 10.67 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L' D' L2 B' D' L' F' R2 F2 R 
50. (13.50) R D B' D' F' U2 L2 U L U L2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 B2 U 
51. 10.84 D L U F2 B' R U F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D R2 
52. 10.87 L F' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 L D2 F' D2 L' B' U' R2 D F' 
53. 11.27 U' F' B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L' B' L' D R' 
54. 11.40 R B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D F L' R B2 L2 B' R U2 L' 
55. 12.62 F L2 B2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F D U L' F2 L2 B' 
56. (8.81) L2 U B' U2 R B R B2 U' B2 U F2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B' U 
57. 12.36 D F2 R2 F2 R B' U R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B' U2 F R2 L2 U F' 
58. 10.36 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B U B2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 R' 
59. 9.74 D2 R2 F D B2 R2 D U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' B2 U2 L F 
60. (9.14) R' B' L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U F' L' U F2 R D' B' 
61. 10.85 R' B' R2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 F U F D2 L' D' B' 
62. 9.49 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L U R B2 F' L2 U2 R' F U 
63. 11.82 R2 D' F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' U' B2 L D2 U L R' D2 U' 
64. 11.06 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' B D B F2 U' F' D 
65. 10.99 D' R B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B D' B' D 
66. 10.78 D B D' R' B L D2 F' L' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 
67. 12.56 R' F' B' U' L F L2 F D F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 
68. 10.52 R' F' U F' D2 R L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 
69. 9.56 L D B2 F R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D' L R' D U2 F' L' R' 
70. 10.92 U R2 B' D2 F U2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D U' B' L' U R2 D' 
71. 11.85 F' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 U B L' R F' D L2 R 
72. (9.25) U B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 F L2 F2 U F D B2 L2 R' F 
73. 11.56 D F' R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F R D U' F2 R' F2 U2 L 
74. 11.27 U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' F' U' L B' F' U B2 R2 
75. 10.63 L2 U' R D B' D2 B2 L U2 D2 B D2 F U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F U 
76. 9.76 R2 B' U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U L' B2 F' D R U2 B2 
77. 9.56 D2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' L D' U2 R' U2 L2 R F D 
78. 10.83 F' B2 D2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L' U' R' B F2 D2 F U' L2 
79. 10.20 U L' B F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' B D L2 R2 U2 B2 
80. 9.99 L' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B' D2 R F2 D' L' R2 U R' 
81. 10.19 D R' B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R F' U2 L2 D' U' R' 
82. 11.56 U2 B' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 F' D U2 B' R' U 
83. 11.87 U F D B' R2 F' L2 F2 L' R2 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 
84. 11.29 U2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 U B2 L D' R2 U F 
85. 10.34 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' B' D U2 B R U B D2 B' L 
86. 9.31 B R B R' B' D' F' U' F B2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 
87. 10.88 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 L D' F L U R D' B F' R' 
88. (14.38) B2 D R' D2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' B' D' B L2 B2 F' 
89. 11.45 B D' F2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B R2 U2 F2 R' D U' F2 L' F R' 
90. 12.56 R2 B U D' F' L U' R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 D R' 
91. 9.63 R2 U L D2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R' B F' L B D' L 
92. 9.40 U' B' R' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R B' L' B2 L' D2 L 
93. 10.52 B' D B' U2 B' U2 D R' F L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 
94. 10.46 R L F U' B2 L' B' R2 D' B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 
95. 11.06 D L' U' F2 D B2 R' B' L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B 
96. 11.06 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' F' U R2 B U' B' R D 
97. 11.68 U' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R F' D' R' U F2 D F' 
98. 11.97 U B' U2 R' D' B L' U' R U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 
99. 11.06 U L2 D2 B R2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F' U R' B' R2 D' B2 L' R' 
100. 10.29 R' U' D2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 F' U L2 D L U' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

Let's GOOOOOOOOOO


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 12: 9.97

Time List:
1. 12.05 U F' D2 F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L B2 R U2 B U' B D2 B R B 
2. 9.24 U' D' R B' L' D2 F' L F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B U2 D2 F' B' R 
3. 10.68 F2 R B' U2 D L2 F' B' D' L2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 L U2 L' F2 D2 
4. 9.30 F' B2 R U2 F L2 D L' U2 B2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L B U' 
5. 11.10 F L' U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D R' F' R B2 U' B' R' 
6. 9.41 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U B2 L B L' F U B' F U2 B2 R' 
7. (13.02) F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U R' D2 B D' F' D R D' R2 U2 
8. 9.23 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 D F D L' U L2 F2 L' F' 
9. 8.78 B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 F' R B2 U' R' F L' F' 
10. (8.59) U L2 F' U2 R' L' F U2 D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R' U L2 
11. 10.34 R L' D2 B2 U2 F U' L U2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F D 
12. 9.59 R F D' F R U' L2 B2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' D' B


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

Rolled it to a 9.89

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 12: 9.89

Time List:
1. 9.30 F' B2 R U2 F L2 D L' U2 B2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L B U' 
2. 11.10 F L' U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D R' F' R B2 U' B' R' 
3. 9.41 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U B2 L B L' F U B' F U2 B2 R' 
4. (13.02) F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U R' D2 B D' F' D R D' R2 U2 
5. 9.23 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 D F D L' U L2 F2 L' F' 
6. 8.78 B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 F' R B2 U' R' F L' F' 
7. (8.59) U L2 F' U2 R' L' F U2 D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R' U L2 
8. 10.34 R L' D2 B2 U2 F U' L U2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F D 
9. 9.59 R F D' F R U' L2 B2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' D' B 
10. 11.27 D2 R' F2 L F2 B2 U L D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B U2 B' U2 F2 
11. 9.94 U D' L2 B2 L' F2 B' R F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 
12. 9.91 D2 L U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 L B L2 F D B' D L


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 23, 2022)

Was able to bring my Ao100 to 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 100: 10.46

My hands aren't tired, I want to keep solving, but I've done 350 solves today, and I probably need to go get some other stuff done. 
Sub 10 Ao100 soon???


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 1, 2022)

Nice average:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-30
avg of 5: 9.31

Time List:
1. 9.31 B R' F2 D B2 U B2 U L2 D2 F2 L F' R2 F U' F2 R2 D 
2. (8.43) L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B' R D' F U2 L' R F2 R2 U' 
3. 8.97 U' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U' L2 F L D B2 R2 B' U L2 F2 
4. (12.11) R L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' F2 B D R U F2 R U' F 
5. 9.64 R' F2 D' L2 D' U' F2 D B2 L2 U' F R B' D2 F' D' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 1, 2022)

Today starts the grind for a sub 10 Ao100. My current best Ao100 is 10.46, and the time limit for this is three weeks from Saturday. Let the grind begin!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 1, 2022)

Tied my PB Ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-01
avg of 12: 9.87

Time List:
1. 10.57 U F' L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D R U2 R D' R' D U2 
2. (7.86) D2 L' D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 U L2 U F2 B' U' B D' B' U' R2 
3. 10.79 F' R2 U2 L2 U' D2 F R' U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B' 
4. 9.59 R F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F' R F' R2 D2 L D' B2 
5. 9.76 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' L B2 R' B' R' D2 L D2 
6. 10.62 D L F2 L' F U' F' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 D 
7. (11.67) L' D' R F' U' L B U2 R2 D' F' R2 F L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 9.20 U F' U R' F2 R U B' D2 F2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F' R 
9. 9.22 R' F2 D2 B R F L B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F L 
10. 8.43 R L' F2 B2 D' L2 B' U F B2 R B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 
11. 10.08 D2 F' D R' D2 F U2 B R B2 D2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 
12. 10.48 R2 B' U2 B' U D' B L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R L D' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 9, 2022)

Trying out maglev in my valk elite, it's very interesting. I got a 10.77 ao100 while testing, and a 9.97 ao12.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 9, 2022)

Dang i have to get a sub 10 average now
only problem is i dont currently have any comps coming up with 3x3
do you have any comps coming up?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Dang i have to get a sub 10 average now
> only problem is i dont currently have any comps coming up with 3x3
> do you have any comps coming up?








Southern Utah Summer 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Southern Utah Summer 2022.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Dang i have to get a sub 10 average now
> only problem is i dont currently have any comps coming up with 3x3
> do you have any comps coming up?


In 2 weeks.
Edit: What swoop said. It only has 2 3x3 rounds though, and it will probably a couple months before I have another one so the pressure is on.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 11, 2022)

I have strep throat, so that's limiting my practice, but I'm hoping to just grind solves this week.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 12, 2022)

I hate this so much.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-12
avg of 5: 9.86

Time List:
1. (7.53) L B D L F2 U2 F2 R' L2 F' B L2 B' D2 B R2 U 
2. 8.11 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F' U' B' R' B L U2 B' U 
3. 10.17 R' F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' U' L' F' R2 D2 R2 F 
4. 11.29 D L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B2 R' D B R2 D' L' B' F2 
5. (16.61) U2 L B U F2 D2 L F' D2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 D' R'

Stupid nerves


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 13, 2022)

PB Ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-13
avg of 12: 9.87

Time List:
1. 10.57 U F' L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D R U2 R D' R' D U2 
2. (7.86) D2 L' D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 U L2 U F2 B' U' B D' B' U' R2 
3. 10.79 F' R2 U2 L2 U' D2 F R' U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B' 
4. 9.59 R F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F' R F' R2 D2 L D' B2 
5. 9.76 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' L B2 R' B' R' D2 L D2 
6. 10.62 D L F2 L' F U' F' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 D 
7. (11.67) L' D' R F' U' L B U2 R2 D' F' R2 F L2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 9.20 U F' U R' F2 R U B' D2 F2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F' R 
9. 9.22 R' F2 D2 B R F L B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F L 
10. 8.43 R L' F2 B2 D' L2 B' U F B2 R B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 
11. 10.08 D2 F' D R' D2 F U2 B R B2 D2 L F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 
12. 10.48 R2 B' U2 B' U D' B L D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R L D' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 13, 2022)

Mains and Goals for St George Summer 2022
*2x2*: Valk 2 M
Goal: Don't really care that much, if the scrambles are good maybe a low 3/sub 3 average.
*3x3*: Valk Elite M
Goal: Sub 10 Average, if not, PR average (sub 10.42), and maybe a 7 single.
*4x4*: Aosu WR M
Goal: Sub 40 Single, Sub 45 Average
*5x5*: Valk 5 M
Goal: Sub 1:20 Single, Sub 1:25 Average
*Pyraminx*: YLM
Goal: Couldn't care less, maybe just a PR average.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Mains and Goals for St George Summer 2022
> *2x2*: Valk 2 M
> Goal: Don't really care that much, if the scrambles are good maybe a low 3/sub 3 average.
> *3x3*: Valk Elite Maglev
> ...


Good Luck!!

Also, how is the Valk Elite Maglev????


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Good Luck!!
> 
> Also, how is the Valk Elite Maglev????


Thanks!
It's ok, I actually switched back to the clear springs. It sped it up, but it also made it feel like a GAN cube which I really don't like.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice average: 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-18
avg of 5: 9.23

Time List:
1. 9.60 F2 R' B' U' B2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' B U' R 
2. 9.05 L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 U' R' D' B2 R2 F' 
3. 9.03 D' R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' L B R' D' F L2 U2 
4. (11.68) D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R U' B U2 F U F' U' F2 
5. (9.00) U2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R D L' R2 F L U R2 F'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 19, 2022)

5x5 PB!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
single: 1:12.46

Time List:
1. 1:12.46 L2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 Bw' U Bw2 L2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 D' L R Bw' Fw2 Lw Fw' Bw' D' Dw' R2 Dw' Fw Bw' Lw2 Uw2 U Lw D' Bw Fw2 Rw L Uw D' L2 R2 Rw2 B' Uw' F Fw2 Uw Bw2 L2 Dw Fw2 Bw' D Dw F2 D2 U2 Lw' D U R2 F2 Uw2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 5: 9.10

Time List:
1. 8.70 B2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 F' U' R' B' L U R F2 L D2 B 
2. 8.51 L' D' B' R2 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 F R' D L2 B R2 D' L' 
3. (11.93) R2 U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 B U2 F2 R D U2 B F' U2 F L F' 
4. (7.73) L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F D' L' B' L F R' B' 
5. 10.08 L2 F' B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 L' U2 L2 D2Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
> avg of 5: 9.10
> 
> Time List:
> ...


never give up. see my sig for inspiration (last link)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
> avg of 5: 9.10
> 
> Time List:
> ...


You'll get that sub-9 average, don't give up!

Also how long till your comp?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You'll get that sub-9 average, don't give up!
> 
> Also how long till your comp?


3 days! And thanks, I'll keep trying lol


----------



## gsingh (Jul 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 3 days! And thanks, I'll keep trying lol


good luck at your comp! hope you get a 10.00 average!










pls anything but sub-10


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 3 days! And thanks, I'll keep trying lol


Good Luck!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 21, 2022)

4x4 PB single, sooo close to sub 30
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-21
single: 31.64

Time List:
1. 31.64 F' U Fw2 U2 Uw2 D R' U Uw L' Uw D' Rw U D' R2 D2 Rw' R Fw' F' B2 Uw F U' Fw D2 Rw' R B' Rw' U' R' B2 D' B' U2 Rw' L Fw'


----------



## Timona (Jul 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 4x4 PB single, sooo close to sub 30
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-21
> single: 31.64
> 
> ...


What do you currently average?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> What do you currently average?


Right now about 42-45


----------



## gsingh (Jul 24, 2022)

hahahahahahahahaha no sub 10 average!














i gotta win this


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> hahahahahahahahaha no sub 10 average!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the nerves we're a lot more present this time. It'll probably be a while before I compete again, so you'll probably win


----------



## gsingh (Jul 24, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Yeah, the nerves we're a lot more present this time. It'll probably be a while before I compete again, so you'll probably win


i dont have any comps coming up either, im gonna be out of town the day of basc 35, 36, and sac cubing


----------



## gsingh (Jul 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont have any comps coming up either, im gonna be out of town the day of basc 35, 36, and sac cubing


nvm ill be at sac cubing


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 24, 2022)

Ok, so here's an update.
The competition went well, I got a
1:25 5x5 average
42 4x4 average
8.6 3x3 single.
Very happy with these results.
Now for right now, I'm kind of burned out. So I'll probably take a little break from cubing. But when I come back I'm going to start working on 3 blind and megaminx. My eventual goals for these events is sub 1 in both.


----------



## Garf (Jul 24, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Ok, so here's an update.
> The competition went well, I got a
> 1:25 5x5 average
> 42 4x4 average
> ...


Sounds good, mate! I will help you with your goal. I am close to sub-1 on megaminx, anyway.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 24, 2022)

So, apparently I'm not as burned out as I thought, as I'm already ready to start cubing again. 
I accidentally swapped my tengyun with someone at the comp, so while sorting that out I'm going to be practicing megaminx this week. 
My goal is to start learning 4LLL again and become sub 1:50.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So, apparently I'm not as burned out as I thought, as I'm already ready to start cubing again.
> I accidentally swapped my tengyun with someone at the comp, so while sorting that out I'm going to be practicing megaminx this week.
> My goal is to start learning 4LLL again and become sub 1:50.


what do you currently average?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what do you currently average?


1:50-2:10


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 1:50-2:10


same. wanna race to sub 1:30?
you are a lot closer to my average then @Anthony Tindal
also, what cube do you use?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> same. wanna race to sub 1:30?
> you are a lot closer to my average then @Anthony Tindal
> also, what cube do you use?


Sure! Ao100?
I use the dayan V2 m


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Sure! Ao100?
> I use the dayan V2 m


megaminx ao100? 
lets do ao12


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> megaminx ao100?
> lets do ao12


You're going to be doing a ton of solves anyway, why not ao100? I wouldn't consider myself sub x until I have at least a ao100 under it, maybe it's different for you.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> You're going to be doing a ton of solves anyway, why not ao100? I wouldn't consider myself sub x until I have at least a ao100 under it, maybe it's different for you.


most of my practice for big cubes is untimed and i feel like it will be the same for mega


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> most of my practice for big cubes is untimed and i feel like it will be the same for mega


Alright, how about ao25 then?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Alright, how about ao25 then?


sure


----------



## Garf (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Alright, how about ao25 then?





gsingh said:


> sure


If you both send me some solves, maybe I could critique them and give some advice on how to improve your solves.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 1:50-2:10


Hey, I average exactly in that range as well!! Can I join you guys (since I lost the last race to @Timona badly lmao)


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, I average exactly in that range as well!! Can I join you guys (since I lost the last race to @Timona badly lmao)


I wouldn't say you lost. You're Megaminx wasn't in good shape and I basically solved nonstop for a month.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, I average exactly in that range as well!! Can I join you guys (since I lost the last race to @Timona badly lmao)


Yeah, definitely!


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So, apparently I'm not as burned out as I thought, as I'm already ready to start cubing again.
> I accidentally swapped my tengyun with someone at the comp, so while sorting that out I'm going to be practicing megaminx this week.
> My goal is to start learning 4LLL again and become sub 1:50.


Piece of advice, use Westlund. I mean, you can check out all the other methods but use Westlund. It's gonna be worth it in the end.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> Piece of advice, use Westlund. I mean, you can check out all the other methods but use Westlund. It's gonna be worth it in the end.


Yeah, I already use it. I really need to work on my s2l a lot though.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Yeah, I already use it. I really need to work on my s2l a lot though.


i dont know what method i use. i just randomly solve pieces, whichever one i see. my first layer is always white, but that does not mean my last layer is always gray. its usually green or something


----------



## Garf (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont know what method i use. i just randomly solve pieces, whichever one i see. my first layer is always white, but that does not mean my last layer is always gray. its usually green or something


Well, there is Westlund, which solves layers like f2l. EX. after the white cross, you solve the yellow layer+the pieces around, then purple, then dark green, etc.
Yu Da-Hyun solves the exact same way as Westlund, although Grey may not always become your top color.
Balint takes the idea of solving the last side of s2l and basically makes that what you do around the puzzle. Then you have 5 s2l pairs left to solve.
I personally use Westlund, but I can see how useful the other 2 methods would be.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

PB single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
single: 1:28.64

Time List:
1. 1:28.64 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

So apparently I'm already sub 1:50
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
avg of 25: 1:45.04

Time List:
1:52.63, 1:37.62, 1:59.34, 1:54.05, 1:54.49, 1:46.20, (2:16.92), 1:37.70, 1:36.05, 1:43.44, 1:48.49, (2:00.50), (1:28.64), 1:48.16, 1:37.26, (1:29.62), 1:42.93, 1:44.04, 1:42.12, 1:46.08, 1:43.69, 1:34.78, 1:47.05, 1:37.57, 1:52.19


----------



## gsingh (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So apparently I'm already sub 1:50
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
> avg of 25: 1:45.04
> 
> ...


i cant practice until my yuhu arrives cuz my qiyi is trash, but i might as well learn 4lll


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

K, so summation of day 1.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
avg of 50: 1:43.28

Time List:
1:55.61, 1:51.16, (2:07.20), 1:48.92, 1:48.58, 1:39.64, 1:52.63, 1:37.62, 1:59.34, 1:54.05, 1:54.49, 1:46.20, (2:16.92), 1:37.70, 1:36.05, 1:43.44, 1:48.49, (2:00.50), 1:28.64, 1:48.16, 1:37.26, 1:29.62, 1:42.93, 1:44.04, 1:42.12, 1:46.08, 1:43.69, 1:34.78, 1:47.05, 1:37.57, 1:52.19, (1:28.62), 1:58.18, 1:41.41, 1:37.13, 1:42.47, 1:52.42, 1:30.98, (1:28.49), 1:41.43, 1:36.17, 1:42.66, 1:33.08, 1:42.04, 1:41.70, 1:33.01, 1:47.97, (1:23.55), 1:36.59, 1:39.11

And Single:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
single: 1:23.55

Time List:
1:23.55


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> K, so summation of day 1.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
> avg of 50: 1:43.28
> ...


dangit you got head start

also what mega do you use?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> dangit you got head start
> 
> also what mega do you use?


The dayan V2. I have no idea how I'm improving so fast.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> K, so summation of day 1.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
> avg of 50: 1:43.28
> ...


Woaj you've been spamming solves today eheh


----------



## gsingh (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> K, so summation of day 1.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
> avg of 50: 1:43.28
> ...


@Eli Apperson : has 50 megaminx solves in his session after 1 day
me: has 12 megaminx solves in my session after 2 years


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @Eli Apperson : has 50 megaminx solves in his session after 1 day
> me: has 12 megaminx solves in my session after 2 years


This is the most solves I've ever done. I think I had like 40 solves total before this.


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> The dayan V2. I have no idea how I'm improving so fast.


It's same thing that happened to me. If you practice consistently and implement good techniques, you can reach sub-1:40 without a sweat. At most you could even reach sub-1:30. Just keep grinding and watch Intermediate example solves and ask @Anthony Tindal for tips


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> It's same thing that happened to me. If you practice consistently and implement good techniques, you can reach sub-1:40 without a sweat. At most you could even reach sub-1:30. Just keep grinding and watch Intermediate example solves and ask @Anthony Tindal for tips


So you think sub 1:30 is possible in a week?


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So you think sub 1:30 is possible in a week?


2 weeks at most.



Timona said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-25 (solving from 2022-06-25 10:06:03 to 2022-06-25 10:18:46)
> avg of 5: *1:28.29*
> ...


I started grinding Megaminx on Jun 15 and this was my first sub 1:30 average, on Jun 25. So its possible.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2022)

Just do 100 solves a day like I used to do and you will get sub 1:00 in a month guaranteed


----------



## Garf (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> K, so summation of day 1.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
> avg of 50: 1:43.28
> ...


Yo, I am lazy compared to your commitment. I need to start solving more and not get bored.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Yo, I am lazy compared to your commitment. I need to start solving more and not get bored.


50 solves in a day is still decent, just might take 2 months


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Just do 100 solves a day like I used to do and you will get sub 1:00 in a month guaranteed


If that's true that'd be great.


Anthony Tindal said:


> Yo, I am lazy compared to your commitment. I need to start solving more and not get bored.


It's new, so it's a lot of fun RN. Hopefully it stays fun, cuz I doubt I'll keep practicing if it doesn't.


Owen Morrison said:


> 50 solves in a day is still decent, just might take 2 months


Yeah, 50-100 is probably my limit as I do have other responsibilities I have to spend my time on lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> If that's true that'd be great.
> 
> It's new, so it's a lot of fun RN. Hopefully it stays fun, cuz I doubt I'll keep practicing if it doesn't.
> 
> Yeah, 50-100 is probably my limit as I do have other responsibilities I have to spend my time on lol


Yeah 100 solves a day is great for improving at megaminx, bad for everything else. The only time I could actually do that many solves a day was mid 2020 during covid lockdowns so I had literally nothing else to do


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah 100 solves a day is great for improving at megaminx, bad for everything else. The only time I could actually do that many solves a day was mid 2020 during covid lockdowns so I had literally nothing else to do


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 26, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> 50 solves in a day is still decent, just might take 2 months


what if i do 2 solves, like i usually do?
i dont have time to do 100 solves, i have to grind 5x5


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what if i do 2 solves, like i usually do?
> i dont have time to do 100 solves, i have to grind 5x5


By math, it should take ~2-3 years if you do 2 solves/day


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what if i do 2 solves, like i usually do?
> i dont have time to do 100 solves, i have to grind 5x5


What are you grinding 5x5 for?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> What are you grinding 5x5 for?


to get sub-1


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> to get sub-1


What is sub-1 5x5 comparable to on 4x4? Sub-30?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> What is sub-1 5x5 comparable to on 4x4? Sub-30?


Something like that.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> What is sub-1 5x5 comparable to on 4x4? Sub-30?


yea i think so
im better at 4x4 than i am at 5x5 tho so it may be like sub-28 or 27 for me


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yea i think so
> im better at 4x4 than i am at 5x5 tho so it may be like sub-28 or 27 for me


I am 1:03 ish on 4x4 and 1:45 ish on 5x5


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 27, 2022)

Day 2! Some more insaneeee improvement.
Best single: *1:16.66*
Best Ao5: *1:25.15*
Best Ao12: *1:28.80*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
*avg of 100: **1:39.73*

Time List:
1:54.60, 1:54.38, 1:36.78, 1:41.02, 1:55.61, 1:51.16, (2:07.20), 1:48.92, 1:48.58, 1:39.64, 1:52.63, 1:37.62, (1:59.34), 1:54.05, 1:54.49, 1:46.20, (2:16.92), 1:37.70, 1:36.05, 1:43.44, 1:48.49, (2:00.50), 1:28.64, 1:48.16, 1:37.26, 1:29.62, 1:42.93, 1:44.04, 1:42.12, 1:46.08, 1:43.69, 1:34.78, 1:47.05, 1:37.57, 1:52.19, 1:28.62, (1:58.18), 1:41.41, 1:37.13, 1:42.47, 1:52.42, 1:30.98, 1:28.49, 1:41.43, 1:36.17, 1:42.66, 1:33.08, 1:42.04, 1:41.70, 1:33.01, 1:47.97, (1:23.55), 1:36.59, 1:39.11, 1:29.20, 1:49.28, 1:45.59, 1:52.80, 1:38.65, 1:30.93, 1:32.07, 1:31.63, 1:36.20, 1:54.22, 1:24.42, 1:32.85, 1:38.52, 1:46.66, (1:20.16), 1:51.20, 1:40.80, 1:40.58, 1:46.88, 1:36.91, 1:39.46, 1:38.96, 1:46.28, 1:31.72, 1:28.40, 1:35.23, 1:31.77, 1:42.62, 1:29.21, 1:32.98, 1:31.55, 1:42.11, (1:21.52), 1:26.84, 1:27.08, (1:16.66), 1:36.96, 1:24.13, 1:34.47, 1:34.71, 1:30.16, 1:31.10, 1:43.25, 1:25.11, (1:17.39), 1:41.47


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Day 2! Some more insaneeee improvement.
> Best single: *1:16.66*
> Best Ao5: *1:25.15*
> Best Ao12: *1:28.80*
> ...


This is an insane mega grind.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Day 2! Some more insaneeee improvement.
> Best single: *1:16.66*
> Best Ao5: *1:25.15*
> Best Ao12: *1:28.80*
> ...


W


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2022)

Day 3 Progress:
Best Single: *1:15.97*
Best Ao5:* 1:21.86*
Best Ao12: *1:27.69*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
*avg of 100: 1:33.05*

Time List:
1:49.28, 1:45.59, (1:52.80), 1:38.65, 1:30.93, 1:32.07, 1:31.63, 1:36.20, (1:54.22), 1:24.42, 1:32.85, 1:38.52, 1:46.66, 1:20.16, (1:51.20), 1:40.80, 1:40.58, 1:46.88, 1:36.91, 1:39.46, 1:38.96, 1:46.28, 1:31.72, 1:28.40, 1:35.23, 1:31.77, 1:42.62, 1:29.21, 1:32.98, 1:31.55, 1:42.11, 1:21.52, 1:26.84, 1:27.08, (1:16.66), 1:36.96, 1:24.13, 1:34.47, 1:34.71, 1:30.16, 1:31.10, 1:43.25, 1:25.11, 1:17.39, 1:41.47, 1:36.12, 1:21.85, 1:28.34, 1:49.76, (1:53.88), 1:37.62, 1:25.58, 1:34.24, 1:37.01, 1:42.90, 1:37.39, 1:21.03, 1:26.08, 1:21.35, 1:26.52, 1:17.29, 1:27.18, 1:38.30, 1:38.35, 1:31.23, 1:44.04, 1:27.35, 1:19.54, 1:38.17, 1:32.21, 1:35.59, 1:28.72, 1:28.30, 1:32.72, 1:31.64, (1:15.97), 1:29.10, 1:29.88, (13:12.15), 1:29.35, 1:28.15, 1:21.49, 1:41.87, 1:23.47, 1:29.05, 1:18.19, 1:39.74, 1:34.31, 1:22.06, 1:43.12, 1:35.38, 1:36.31, (1:16.32), 1:31.46, 1:37.22, (1:17.17), (1:16.95), 1:23.84, 1:42.54, 1:44.57


I had a lot of sub 1:20 singles, but unfortunately I messed up on a lot of the LL cases, so no significant singles. I really need to start working on more 4LLL cases, I just haven't exactly gotten around to it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2022)

Heck yeah

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
single: 1:09.64

Time List:
1:09.64


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
> single: 1:09.64
> ...


PB?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> PB?


By 6 seconds


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> By 6 seconds


Holy moly guacamole that's insane at that level!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2022)

Heck yeah v2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
single: 1:05.75

Time List:
1:05.75

Sub 1 Single in 1 week of practicing????


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Heck yeah v2
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
> single: 1:05.75
> 
> ...


Or in five days.......................


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 28, 2022)

Day 4 update:

Best single: *1:05.75*
Best Ao5: *1:19.95*
Best Ao12:* 1:21.31*

*Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 100: 1:29.21*

Time List:
1:17.39, 1:41.47, 1:36.12, 1:21.85, 1:28.34, (1:49.76), (1:53.88), 1:37.62, 1:25.58, 1:34.24, 1:37.01, 1:42.90, 1:37.39, 1:21.03, 1:26.08, 1:21.35, 1:26.52, 1:17.29, 1:27.18, 1:38.30, 1:38.35, 1:31.23, (1:44.04), 1:27.35, 1:19.54, 1:38.17, 1:32.21, 1:35.59, 1:28.72, 1:28.30, 1:32.72, 1:31.64, (1:15.97), 1:29.10, 1:29.88, (13:12.15), 1:29.35, 1:28.15, 1:21.49, 1:41.87, 1:23.47, 1:29.05, 1:18.19, 1:39.74, 1:34.31, 1:22.06, 1:43.12, 1:35.38, 1:36.31, (1:16.32), 1:31.46, 1:37.22, 1:17.17, (1:16.95), 1:23.84, 1:42.54, (1:44.57), 1:36.14, 1:26.72, 1:27.02, 1:37.81, 1:31.80, 1:35.14, 1:31.06, 1:37.05, 1:31.39, 1:22.83, 1:29.29, 1:32.66, 1:18.86, 1:20.98, 1:26.84, 1:22.36, 1:20.38, 1:25.13, 1:19.72, 1:34.43, 1:22.73, 1:30.25, 1:34.09, 1:27.13, 1:34.27, 1:17.03, 1:20.67, (1:09.64), 1:30.66, 1:22.03, 1:22.18, 1:22.55, 1:20.46, 1:25.89, (1:05.75), 1:23.91, 1:28.69, 1:30.56, 1:32.41, 1:25.78, 1:34.08, 1:36.39, 1:24.31

Really happy with today's progress, especially the single.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Day 4 update:
> 
> Best single: *1:05.75*
> Best Ao5: *1:19.95*
> ...


you beat me
im not surprised, i did i whopping 2 solves this week


----------



## Timona (Jul 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Day 4 update:
> 
> Best single: *1:05.75*
> Best Ao5: *1:19.95*
> ...


At this rate your improvement is already better than mine and you'll probably pass me lol.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 30, 2022)

Day 5 update:
Best single: *1:13.71*
Best Ao5: *Same*
Best ao12: *Same

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-29
avg of 100: 1:27.05*

Time List:
1:28.15, 1:21.49, (1:41.87), 1:23.47, 1:29.05, 1:18.19, (1:39.74), 1:34.31, 1:22.06, (1:43.12), 1:35.38, 1:36.31, (1:16.32), 1:31.46, 1:37.22, 1:17.17, (1:16.95), 1:23.84, (1:42.54), (1:44.57), 1:36.14, 1:26.72, 1:27.02, 1:37.81, 1:31.80, 1:35.14, 1:31.06, 1:37.05, 1:31.39, 1:22.83, 1:29.29, 1:32.66, 1:18.86, 1:20.98, 1:26.84, 1:22.36, 1:20.38, 1:25.13, 1:19.72, 1:34.43, 1:22.73, 1:30.25, 1:34.09, 1:27.13, 1:34.27, 1:17.03, 1:20.67, (1:09.64), 1:30.66, 1:22.03, 1:22.18, 1:22.55, 1:20.46, 1:25.89, (1:05.75), 1:23.91, 1:28.69, 1:30.56, 1:32.41, 1:25.78, 1:34.08, 1:36.39, 1:24.31, 1:23.96, 1:24.01, 1:26.39, 1:29.27, 1:29.50, 1:21.17, 1:25.32, 1:22.10, 1:29.79, 1:31.31, 1:24.31, 1:21.68, 1:26.62, 1:30.22, 1:20.93, 1:24.45, 1:24.07, 1:19.59, 1:22.48, 1:26.66, 1:24.38, 1:30.46, 1:25.15, 1:34.29, 1:26.77, 1:24.83, 1:20.87, 1:30.35, 1:22.10, 1:25.40, 1:27.08, 1:29.39, 1:33.06, 1:25.10, (1:13.71), 1:31.65, 1:27.56

Not too much progress today, but I didn't do that many solves, and it was late in the day by the time I did them so it's whatever.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 30, 2022)

So, I've done 5 days of megaminx so far, and in that time I e made some great progress by my standards anyway.
So, this next week, I'm going to do zero time solves. I want to prioritize learning algs, watching walkthroughs and learning new techniques.
Also, I'm going to re-learn the m2 algs and how the method works.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Jul 30, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Day 5 update:
> Best single: *1:13.71*
> Best Ao5: *Same*
> Best ao12: *Same
> ...


How are you cutting off multiple seconds everyday, that’s insane!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 30, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> How are you cutting off multiple seconds everyday, that’s insane!


That's how grinding works for the first little bit. Think of what happened when you first started solving cubes. You'd get faster really really quickly for the first little bit, then it would start to slow down.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Jul 30, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> That's how grinding works for the first little bit. Think of what happened when you first started solving cubes. You'd get faster really really quickly for the first little bit, then it would start to slow down.


I guess so… when I first started learning CFOP, my times peaked to like 1:30 (I was around 50-60s at the time) and then dropped to mid-30s over the course of like a week…and of course one year later and I’m barely sub-30


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 30, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So, I've done 5 days of megaminx so far, and in that time I e made some great progress by my standards anyway.
> So, this next week, I'm going to do zero time solves. I want to prioritize learning algs, watching walkthroughs and learning new techniques.
> Also, I'm going to re-learn the m2 algs and how the method works.


Great idea. My advice would be to focus on lookahead and efficiency more than learning algs since they will help your times way more.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 30, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Great idea. My advice would be to focus on lookahead and efficiency more than learning algs since they will help your times way more.


Yeah, that's what I'm planning on doing. But right now I know like 7 ll algs so I need to learn at least a few


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 3, 2022)

Pretty much what I average right now.


----------



## Garf (Aug 3, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> View attachment 20222
> Pretty much what I average right now.


I remember when I was averaging those times...
That was fun to improve so fast.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 7, 2022)

Any solves, Eli?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Any solves, Eli?


I've not been cubing much this past week as I have a pretty big test in a week I've been studying for. I did get another 1:05.xx single though


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 9, 2022)

Update: Still no sub one single, but I've brought my Ao100 down to 1:20xx


----------



## Timona (Aug 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Update: Still no sub one single, but I've brought my Ao100 down to 1:20xx


Holy cow, you actually did it. Well done!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 10, 2022)

Today's update:
Best single: *1:04.13*
Best ao5: *1:10.08*
Best ao12: *1:11.59

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
avg of 100: 1:19.25*

Time List:
1:12.81, 1:21.58, (1:05.14), 1:09.49, (1:33.79), 1:14.14, 1:21.55, 1:27.94, 1:32.09, 1:20.85, 1:10.29, 1:24.84, 1:32.60, (1:05.32), 1:30.64, 1:30.66, 1:24.14, 1:17.25, 1:20.37, 1:26.25, 1:27.91, 1:16.83, 1:06.01, 1:27.71, 1:24.20, 1:13.76, 1:28.24, 1:25.04, 1:15.23, (1:41.16), 1:14.38, 1:26.60, 1:17.05, 1:17.59, 1:12.97, (1:35.48), 1:17.85, 1:23.75, 1:30.78, 1:15.61, 1:21.34, 1:21.93, 1:19.83, 1:16.08, 1:29.77, 1:13.61, 1:18.65, (1:33.70), 1:14.62, 1:22.54, 1:28.60, 1:27.25, 1:11.95, 1:13.21, 1:16.15, 1:30.15, 1:20.10, 1:17.63, (1:44.13), 1:25.54, 1:15.92, 1:20.69, 1:26.35, 1:32.61, 1:07.12, 1:15.65, 1:23.49, 1:13.16, (1:04.70), 1:14.24, 1:32.78, 1:16.56, 1:18.08, 1:13.20, 1:30.58, 1:18.98, 1:21.44, 1:19.17, 1:10.85, 1:05.84, 1:15.84, 1:12.84, 1:06.56, 1:18.70, (1:04.13), 1:13.95, 1:12.88, 1:13.24, 1:09.62, 1:14.26, 1:17.77, 1:12.26, 1:07.78, 1:12.42, 1:24.13, 1:20.89, 1:12.37, (1:05.49), 1:18.58, 1:23.81


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 12, 2022)

Didn't do much mega today, but I did do a 3x3 session:
I got a pretty nice 7.35 single as well. I'm considering trying to switch to ZZ, the problem is I don't know if I have the will power to lol. 

avg of 100: 10.76

Time List:
10.56, 11.96, (8.68), 9.21, 10.48, 10.07, 10.69, 10.84, 9.45, 11.70, 11.34, 12.51, 10.46, 10.77, 10.81, 12.93, 11.82, (8.92), 11.31, 10.11, 10.28, 9.98, (8.38), 11.95, 11.94, 10.41, 11.22, 11.02, 10.63, 11.75, 12.35, (14.10), 10.85, 10.78, 11.57, 10.37, 9.45, 11.07, 11.04, 11.76, (13.43), 10.76, 12.28, 10.74, 9.33, 10.37, 10.60, 11.59, 9.88, 9.46, 11.15, 11.39, 10.29, 11.78, 9.42, 11.47, 11.82, (13.06), 10.36, 11.04, 10.97, 10.04, 10.70, 11.37, 10.97, 11.79, 10.02, (13.17), 9.54, 10.54, 10.17, 9.19, 12.29, 10.23, (13.01), *(7.35)*, 10.94, 10.30, 12.23, 10.15, 11.08, 10.17, 10.33, 10.24, 10.38, 11.31, 9.22, 11.48, 10.36, (9.12), 11.06, 12.50, 9.86, 10.09, 9.43, 12.16, 9.63, 9.32, 9.80, 9.81


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Didn't do much mega today, but I did do a 3x3 session:
> I got a pretty nice 7.35 single as well. I'm considering trying to switch to ZZ, the problem is I don't know if I have the will power to lol.
> 
> avg of 100: 10.76
> ...


pls don't do that


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 12, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> pls don't do that


I don't care about 3x3 right now, if I did I'd use CFOP. I was simply thinking ZZ might be more fun for what little solving I do.


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I don't care about 3x3 right now, if I did I'd use CFOP. I was simply thinking ZZ might be more fun for what little solving I do.


yes, join our community (cult)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 13, 2022)

Well, disregard everything up there ^
SCS is having a comp in October, so I'm going to be grinding 3x3 for hopefully a podium. Idk what kinda competition there will be, but I'd like to bring my average down to low 9 at least.
So, priority is on Cross+1 and F2L efficiency


----------



## gsingh (Aug 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Well, disregard everything up there ^
> SCS is having a comp in October, so I'm going to be grinding 3x3 for hopefully a podium. Idk what kinda competition there will be, but I'd like to bring my average down to low 9 at least.
> So, priority is on Cross+1 and F2L efficiency


Wait how do you know they are having a comp. 
It's not on the wca website.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Wait how do you know they are having a comp.
> It's not on the wca website.


It's not an official comp, just like a for fun thing.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> It's not an official comp, just like a for fun thing.


Ok. But how did you find out about it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Ok. But how did you find out about it?


Email list.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh yeah. I just saw it. It sounds really cool. Wish I could go.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 13, 2022)

Popped off
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
avg of 12: 9.52

Time List:
9.32, 8.99, 10.32, 9.36, (7.71), 10.95, 9.71, 8.72, 10.31, 8.88, (11.87), 8.68


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 16, 2022)

Update on my progress:
Currently averaging right at 10.6. I've been using the valk elite, WR M maglev, and a few other cubes, but I can't really decide on a main.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 26, 2022)

Finally the sub 9 Ao5:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
avg of 5: 8.84

Time List:
8.51, (11.78), 8.85, 9.15, (8.45)
Pretty lucky scrambles, done on a cosmic qiyi ms I got today. I'll probably make a review soon.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 6, 2022)

Quick update, still averaging mid 10, havn't been able to practice much bc of school and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2022)

So, I've kinda plateaued. My ao100 and ao1000 are the same. Any tips to break through it?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> So, I've kinda plateaued. My ao100 and ao1000 are the same. Any tips to break through it?


I remember when I plateaued, I took a break from timed solves for a while and just focused on learning new techniques and optimising my slow solves.
When I came back to timed solves (maybe after 3 weeks or so), My times started dropping really fast (for context I was stuck at a mid-14 average, and dropped to mid-12 in a couple weeks).
Go through your solves and notice where you pause, or do something like double recognition; and try to work out how to fix that.
I plateaued again sort of now so that's great but I hope I'm _somewhat_ helpful here


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 10, 2022)

Alright, so I'm going to take @IsThatA4x4's advice, and stop timed solves for about a week.
I'm going to do an ao100 today, then next week I'll work on fixing some of the issues with my solving, especially cross+1. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 14, 2022)

Um, ignore all the above posts. I'm officially quitting every decent WCA event for the time being.
I'm fully switching and giving all my time to...
*Clock*
My goal is sub 9(hopefully), and I'm going to try to stick with solely working on clock until then. 
Also, racing with @cuberswoop, whoever loses has to do a punishment of some sort.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 14, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Um, ignore all the above posts. I'm officially quitting every decent WCA event for the time being.
> I'm fully switching and giving all my time to...
> *Clock*
> My goal is sub 9(hopefully), and I'm going to try to stick with solely working on clock until then.
> Also, racing with @cuberswoop, whoever loses has to do a punishment of some sort.


Time to unwatch this thread, because things are about to get boring...


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 15, 2022)

Oh man, you‘re getting to the real stuff.

WELCOME


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2022)

Today's progress:
Single: 10.74
Ao5:12.00
Ao12:12.29
No ao100, but I'd guess I average about 13 rn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2022)

Sub 10 Single!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15
single: 9.79

Time List:
69. 9.79 UR4- DR2- DL3- UL5+ U4- R5+ D4- L3+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D2- L2- ALL4+ DR UL @2022-09-15 07:38:30


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-15 (solving from 2022-09-14 07:53:26 to 2022-09-15 11:46:29)
avg of 100: 12.44

Time List:


Spoiler: Solves



1. (15.90) UR2- DR5+ DL2+ UL3- U1+ R1+ D2+ L2- ALL5- y2 U1- R3- D2+ L3+ ALL3+ DR DL @2022-09-14 07:53:26
2. 13.07 UR1- DR3+ DL1- UL1- U0+ R1- D0+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5- D5- L6+ ALL4- DR DL UL @2022-09-14 08:05:42
3. 14.92 UR4- DR4- DL4- UL5+ U4- R6+ D0+ L4- ALL4- y2 U6+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL4+ DL @2022-09-14 08:06:57
4. (16.11) UR3- DR1+ DL0+ UL5+ U6+ R2+ D5- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R1- D2- L1+ ALL1- UR @2022-09-14 08:09:26
5. 13.11 UR3- DR3- DL2- UL1- U3- R4+ D6+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U5- R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL3- DR UL @2022-09-14 08:10:15
6. 12.61 UR3- DR1+ DL1- UL6+ U5- R3+ D2- L5- ALL1+ y2 U2- R5- D1- L1+ ALL5- UL @2022-09-14 08:11:01
7. 14.96 UR0+ DR2- DL4+ UL5- U1+ R4+ D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R0+ D5+ L6+ ALL2+ UR @2022-09-14 08:11:44
8. 13.79 UR5+ DR3+ DL1+ UL5+ U4- R2+ D6+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2- D1- L0+ ALL2- DR UL @2022-09-14 08:22:05
9. (15.26) UR2- DR1- DL1- UL4+ U3+ R2+ D4+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R3- D3- L0+ ALL2+ DL @2022-09-14 08:24:54
10. 12.78 UR1- DR2+ DL4+ UL5- U2- R5+ D5- L5- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R3- D6+ L4- ALL2- DR @2022-09-14 08:32:09
11. 14.36 UR6+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2+ U3- R1+ D5- L2+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R6+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DL UL @2022-09-14 08:34:51
12. 14.23 UR6+ DR0+ DL4+ UL2- U4- R1+ D4- L3- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DR @2022-09-14 08:37:20
13. 12.12 UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL5+ U3- R3- D3- L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R5+ D5+ L1+ ALL5- @2022-09-14 12:02:04
14. 13.84 UR3- DR2+ DL3+ UL0+ U1- R2+ D4- L5+ ALL2- y2 U3- R1+ D5+ L5+ ALL2+ DR DL UL @2022-09-14 12:09:29
15. 12.11 UR5+ DR3- DL3+ UL2- U2+ R3+ D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L2- ALL5- UR UL @2022-09-14 12:11:17
16. 13.45 UR6+ DR5- DL6+ UL6+ U5+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R4+ D4- L1- ALL5- @2022-09-14 12:11:56
17. (15.60) UR6+ DR5- DL3+ UL5- U5+ R1- D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R1+ D2- L4- ALL0+ UL @2022-09-14 12:12:33
18. 13.26 UR3+ DR4- DL1+ UL0+ U4- R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U3- R2- D5+ L1+ ALL3- DR DL UL @2022-09-14 12:13:13
19. 12.17 UR3+ DR3+ DL5- UL4+ U3+ R2- D6+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U5- R4- D5- L4- ALL5- UR DR @2022-09-14 12:13:55
20. 12.58 UR2- DR1+ DL2- UL3- U0+ R5+ D1+ L5- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1- D0+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL @2022-09-14 12:14:31
21. 11.70 UR6+ DR3- DL5+ UL2+ U4+ R3- D3- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R4- D3+ L4- ALL4- DR UL @2022-09-14 12:15:52
22. 14.36 UR1- DR5+ DL1- UL5+ U0+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U5- R0+ D2+ L6+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL @2022-09-14 12:16:33
23. 13.80 UR2+ DR1+ DL1- UL1+ U0+ R5- D5+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R5- D4+ L4- ALL2+ UL @2022-09-14 12:17:11
24. 13.66 UR4+ DR5+ DL1+ UL3+ U5+ R3- D1- L1- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R1+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- UR DL UL @2022-09-14 12:17:48
25. 11.79 UR2- DR3- DL1- UL4+ U3- R5- D4+ L1- ALL5- y2 U3- R2+ D4- L0+ ALL6+ UR @2022-09-14 12:18:25
26. 12.52 UR5- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U2- R0+ D3- L1+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL2- UR DL @2022-09-14 12:18:59
27. 12.32 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL5+ U2- R5+ D3- L1- ALL4+ y2 U2- R1- D5+ L5- ALL5- DL UL @2022-09-14 12:19:38
28. 12.51 UR5- DR3- DL0+ UL1+ U2- R2- D0+ L4- ALL2- y2 U6+ R4+ D2- L0+ ALL5- UR UL @2022-09-14 12:20:18
29. 15.18 UR2- DR3- DL1+ UL1- U1- R2- D3- L4- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R1- D6+ L0+ ALL1- DR @2022-09-14 12:20:52
30. 12.89 UR0+ DR3- DL4- UL4+ U5+ R3+ D5- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R5+ D5- L4- ALL5+ UR DL @2022-09-14 12:21:38
31. 12.11 UR1+ DR2- DL2+ UL1- U4+ R2- D6+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R3+ D0+ L1+ ALL5+ @2022-09-14 12:22:15
32. 12.40 UR2+ DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U0+ R2- D3- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R5+ D4- L1- ALL1+ DR @2022-09-14 12:22:52
33. 11.32 UR4- DR4- DL4- UL0+ U3+ R0+ D3+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R2+ D4+ L6+ ALL2+ DR DL @2022-09-14 12:23:26
34. 13.32 UR4+ DR3+ DL5+ UL6+ U1+ R2- D2+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL1- UL @2022-09-14 12:23:59
35. 12.44 UR4- DR2+ DL1+ UL3- U1- R6+ D1- L3- ALL3- y2 U0+ R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL1+ DR UL @2022-09-14 12:24:45
36. 11.30 UR3- DR1+ DL4- UL4- U3+ R0+ D0+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U3- R5+ D5+ L1+ ALL1+ UR @2022-09-14 16:24:31
37. 13.67 UR3- DR5- DL1+ UL5- U0+ R1+ D4- L4- ALL5+ y2 U1- R2- D1- L1- ALL4+ DR @2022-09-14 16:25:59
38. 11.78 UR5+ DR5- DL5- UL4- U3- R1+ D2+ L4- ALL3- y2 U5- R2+ D3+ L3- ALL5- DL @2022-09-14 16:30:03
39. 12.24 UR5- DR2- DL6+ UL5- U1- R1+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R0+ D5- L3- ALL4- DR DL UL @2022-09-14 16:30:46
40. 12.31 UR4+ DR1+ DL1- UL3- U2- R2- D3+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- UR DL @2022-09-14 16:31:32
41. 12.64 UR1+ DR5+ DL5- UL4+ U1- R2+ D3+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U1- R3+ D5- L3+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL @2022-09-14 16:32:13
42. 12.92 UR1+ DR4+ DL2- UL3- U4+ R4+ D0+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R4+ D3+ L6+ ALL3+ UR DR UL @2022-09-14 16:32:56
43. 14.81 UR4+ DR2- DL0+ UL0+ U3+ R4- D5- L3- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R4- D3- L5+ ALL3- DR UL @2022-09-14 16:34:44
44. 12.27 UR6+ DR5+ DL2- UL4- U5+ R2- D0+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R1+ D1+ L5- ALL2- DL UL @2022-09-14 16:35:51
45. 12.72 UR4- DR4+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D2- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5+ D4+ L5- ALL5- UR DR DL UL @2022-09-14 16:40:12
46. 11.96 UR5- DR3- DL5+ UL2+ U6+ R3+ D6+ L4- ALL2- y2 U3+ R3- D2+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DL UL @2022-09-14 16:42:32
47. 11.51 UR4+ DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U2+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R1+ D1- L3- ALL0+ UR DL @2022-09-14 16:43:48
48. 12.52 UR3- DR3- DL3+ UL2- U6+ R1+ D4+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R3+ D4+ L6+ ALL2- DL UL @2022-09-14 16:45:27
49. 10.74 UR5+ DR3+ DL5+ UL1+ U2+ R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R4- D0+ L1+ ALL2+ UR DR @2022-09-14 16:47:26
50. 14.55 UR1- DR4- DL5- UL5+ U1+ R4- D0+ L1- ALL4- y2 U6+ R3+ D4- L0+ ALL0+ UR DL @2022-09-14 16:51:38
51. 12.76 UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL3+ U4- R2- D3- L3+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R5- D3- L0+ ALL3- DR UL @2022-09-14 16:52:55
52. 12.83 UR2- DR4+ DL4- UL3- U5+ R5+ D3+ L2- ALL4- y2 U6+ R6+ D4- L5+ ALL3+ UR DR @2022-09-14 16:54:12
53. 13.83 UR0+ DR1+ DL2- UL4- U5+ R1+ D0+ L3- ALL3- y2 U6+ R4- D4- L0+ ALL1- DR DL UL @2022-09-14 16:55:01
54. 11.94 UR2- DR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U6+ R4- D5+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R3- D2- L3+ ALL4+ UR @2022-09-15 07:24:28
55. 10.76 UR3- DR2- DL1+ UL2- U4+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R1+ D0+ L1- ALL1- DL @2022-09-15 07:25:10
56. 12.38 UR1- DR1- DL3- UL0+ U3- R4+ D4+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2- D0+ L2+ ALL2+ DR DL @2022-09-15 07:25:47
57. (10.17) UR2+ DR6+ DL2+ UL2+ U4+ R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R2+ D4+ L4+ ALL5- UR DL @2022-09-15 07:26:50
58. 10.70 UR5- DR6+ DL2+ UL0+ U5+ R0+ D5- L5+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R5- D2+ L5- ALL1- UR DR @2022-09-15 07:27:35
59. 12.33 UR1+ DR2+ DL1- UL1+ U4- R3- D5+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R5+ D2+ L5+ ALL5+ UR DR DL @2022-09-15 07:28:15
60. 10.36 UR4- DR5+ DL3- UL0+ U1+ R3- D1- L3+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R3- D6+ L0+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL @2022-09-15 07:29:00
61. 11.09 UR6+ DR1+ DL2+ UL1- U0+ R5+ D1- L4- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1+ D2+ L2- ALL1+ UR DR @2022-09-15 07:29:58
62. 12.32 UR2+ DR5- DL5+ UL0+ U4+ R2- D4- L4- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R4+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ UR DR DL @2022-09-15 07:30:35
63. 11.25 UR1+ DR0+ DL3- UL4+ U5- R4- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U5- R6+ D2+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL @2022-09-15 07:33:31
64. 11.72 UR3+ DR4- DL3- UL4- U1- R1- D5- L5+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R2- D0+ L3+ ALL1- UR DL @2022-09-15 07:34:47
65. 12.83 UR2+ DR2+ DL3+ UL3- U3+ R3- D6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL5- UR DL @2022-09-15 07:35:33
66. 14.36 UR5- DR4- DL3- UL2+ U1+ R2+ D1- L5- ALL4- y2 U0+ R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL @2022-09-15 07:36:14
67. 12.48 UR1+ DR1- DL0+ UL2+ U2+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL2- y2 U5+ R6+ D1- L3- ALL4+ @2022-09-15 07:36:53
68. 10.24 UR3- DR3+ DL2+ UL4- U0+ R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL2- y2 U2- R4- D5+ L1+ ALL4- @2022-09-15 07:37:43
69. (9.79) UR4- DR2- DL3- UL5+ U4- R5+ D4- L3+ ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D2- L2- ALL4+ DR UL @2022-09-15 07:38:30
70. (10.16) UR4+ DR4+ DL1+ UL0+ U5- R5- D5+ L2- ALL3- y2 U2- R4- D2- L1- ALL4- DL @2022-09-15 07:40:47
71. 11.96  UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL5+ U4- R2- D4- L5+ ALL2- y2 U3- R6+ D2- L3+ ALL4- DL @2022-09-15 07:41:24
72. 14.51 UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL5- U1+ R4- D3+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R2- D5+ L1- ALL2+ UR DL UL @2022-09-15 07:42:04
73. (15.34) UR6+ DR5- DL4+ UL5- U3+ R5+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U4- R2- D2+ L4- ALL6+ UR UL @2022-09-15 07:43:51
74. 11.30 UR6+ DR5- DL4- UL1+ U2- R3+ D1- L5- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5+ D3- L2+ ALL4- DL UL @2022-09-15 08:49:02
75. (10.07) UR1+ DR1+ DL4+ UL2- U1+ R4+ D5- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R4- D6+ L4+ ALL0+ @2022-09-15 08:49:47
76. 14.62 UR0+ DR5- DL2- UL2- U5- R3+ D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 U3- R2- D5+ L3- ALL2+ UR UL @2022-09-15 08:51:41
77. 12.13 UR2+ DR4+ DL2+ UL6+ U4+ R4+ D4- L3- ALL1- y2 U0+ R5+ D6+ L5+ ALL5- UR DR UL @2022-09-15 08:53:15
78. 11.82 UR5- DR1+ DL3- UL4+ U5- R3+ D5- L0+ ALL2- y2 U2- R4+ D1+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR UL @2022-09-15 08:53:53
79. 11.61 UR6+ DR5- DL5+ UL0+ U1+ R1- D0+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U1+ R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL5- UR DL UL @2022-09-15 08:54:31
80. 10.77 UR5- DR5- DL4- UL5+ U0+ R1+ D2- L5- ALL5+ y2 U3- R5- D5- L5- ALL0+ DR DL @2022-09-15 08:55:29
81. 13.28 UR1- DR1+ DL1+ UL0+ U5+ R3+ D5+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R1+ D2- L1+ ALL2- DL UL @2022-09-15 08:56:03
82. 13.76 UR5- DR4- DL3- UL5- U3+ R1- D1- L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2+ D6+ L4+ ALL0+ DR @2022-09-15 08:56:56
83. 11.34 UR6+ DR3- DL0+ UL6+ U5+ R3- D6+ L4- ALL3- y2 U5+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL1+ UL @2022-09-15 08:57:38
84. 11.31 UR1+ DR1- DL1+ UL3+ U4+ R3- D3- L3- ALL2- y2 U6+ R2- D6+ L2- ALL4- UL @2022-09-15 08:58:11
85. 10.50 UR2+ DR5- DL4- UL4+ U2+ R1+ D0+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R1+ D6+ L3+ ALL3+ DR DL UL @2022-09-15 08:58:50
86. 11.12 UR6+ DR0+ DL3+ UL3- U2+ R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R6+ D3+ L4- ALL1+ UR @2022-09-15 08:59:44
87. 11.36 UR4- DR5+ DL1+ UL5+ U2- R0+ D5- L5- ALL4+ y2 U6+ R6+ D3+ L1- ALL5- UR DR DL @2022-09-15 09:00:32
88. 10.66 UR0+ DR6+ DL4+ UL1- U2+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U2- R5- D1+ L5- ALL4- UR DR UL @2022-09-15 09:02:07
89. 11.05 UR2+ DR2+ DL5- UL3- U4- R4- D0+ L4- ALL1- y2 U4- R5- D1- L5- ALL2- DR UL @2022-09-15 09:02:48
90. 13.31 UR2+ DR3+ DL3- UL2+ U3- R0+ D1+ L2- ALL3- y2 U6+ R5- D2- L4- ALL0+ DR UL @2022-09-15 09:03:29
91. 12.86 UR1- DR4+ DL4+ UL0+ U4- R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R6+ D3- L3- ALL6+ DR DL UL @2022-09-15 11:37:38
92. 10.40 UR3+ DR5+ DL1+ UL1- U6+ R0+ D4- L2+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R3+ D2- L4+ ALL4- UR DL UL @2022-09-15 11:38:25
93. (9.85) UR2- DR5- DL0+ UL4- U3- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D1+ L1- ALL5+ UR DR DL UL @2022-09-15 11:39:30
94. 11.25 UR6+ DR0+ DL1+ UL6+ U1- R6+ D2+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R5- D6+ L1- ALL0+ UR DR DL @2022-09-15 11:40:13
95. 11.04 UR2- DR5+ DL3+ UL3- U2- R1- D3- L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R3+ D1+ L1- ALL4+ UR DR DL @2022-09-15 11:40:55
96. 10.36 UR2- DR3+ DL1+ UL3- U5+ R5- D4- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R5+ D0+ L2+ ALL4+ DL UL @2022-09-15 11:41:36
97. 11.75 UR5+ DR2- DL4- UL1+ U1+ R1+ D3- L5- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R2+ D2+ L4- ALL4+ UR DL UL @2022-09-15 11:43:08
98. 11.26 UR5+ DR0+ DL3+ UL5- U3- R3+ D3+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U5- R3- D4+ L2+ ALL1- UL @2022-09-15 11:44:47
99. 12.46 UR4+ DR5- DL5- UL5+ U4+ R4- D3- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R2- D5+ L5- ALL1+ UR UL @2022-09-15 11:45:28
100. 13.96 UR2+ DR3+ DL5+ UL1+ U1+ R2+ D5- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R4+ D3+ L4- ALL2- UR DL @2022-09-15 11:46:29


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

Just ordered the tornado v3, hoping it'll be a new main. Until it comes, the clock grind continues


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

PB:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-17
single: 9.49

Time List:
110. 9.49 UR5+ DR4- DL6+ UL2- U1+ R6+ D1- L3- ALL1+ y2 U1- R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL2- @2022-09-17 14:58:52


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 19, 2022)

Sub 12 global now!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19 (solving from 2022-09-14 16:54:12 to 2022-09-19 12:14:43)
avg of 100: 11.64


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Sub 12 global now!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19 (solving from 2022-09-14 16:54:12 to 2022-09-19 12:14:43)
> avg of 100: 11.64


*cries in not even sub 12.5 yet*


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 21, 2022)

Nice little 3x3 session from yesterday:

avg of 50: *10.51*
avg of 25: *10.29*
avg of 12: *10.11*
avg of 5: *9.50*

Two nice singles:
17. 7.76 D' B' F2 R' F2 L2 F2 R F2 R D2 U2 F' D U B' L' U2 F 
47. 7.93 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L' B2 R2 F' U2 F' D L U2 B R B'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 21, 2022)

Thought this was kinda cool, I have 1266 sub 10 solves in my session of 7300 solves, so about 1 in 6 solves are sub 10. Very pog.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21 (solving from 2022-09-21 11:41:37 to 2022-09-21 11:43:31)
avg of 5: 9.01

Time List:
32. 8.19 L' F U2 F' D R D2 B' U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U F2 U F @2022-09-21 11:41:37 
33. 9.90 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F L2 D' L' D' F' R B' U' F' @2022-09-21 11:41:57 
34. 8.18 F' R2 B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F2 U B' R2 D' F U2 R' D2 R @2022-09-21 11:42:30 
35. 10.65 U2 F L D R U R' F D2 F D2 F R2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B R U @2022-09-21 11:42:58 
36. 8.93 L F2 R' U' R' U2 D F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U' F @2022-09-21 11:43:31\
Really nice average


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21 (solving from 2022-09-21 11:22:35 to 2022-09-21 16:55:19)
avg of 100: 10.35
Inching closer to sub 10


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-22 (solving from 2022-09-21 11:41:37 to 2022-09-22 14:34:39)
avg of 100: 10.24


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 22, 2022)

Clock or 3x3?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Clock or 3x3?


3x3


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 3x3


Okay. I am working on clock right now. Any tips? Averaging ~17 with the Qiyi.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Okay. I am working on clock right now. Any tips? Averaging ~17 with the Qiyi.


Establish a pin order, and just grind solves


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 24, 2022)

Acquired a stickered Valk 2 M from a friend of mine, and it's probably the best 2x2 I've ever felt. I don't know why stickered 2x2's always are so much nicer, but this one is no exception. I'm probably going to grind 2x2 for a bit just for fun, I remember most of my CLL's, but I'll probably review them some.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 24, 2022)

How does it compare to the MGC? Does it require a lot of lube to make it good?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How does it compare to the MGC? Does it require a lot of lube to make it good?


It's more stable and heavy then the MGC, and not quite as fast. I put 6 drops of Lunar in it after cleaning the sticky qiyi lube out, and it's quite nice right now.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
single: 0.90

Time List:
537. 0.90 U' R' F' U F R U F' R' @2022-09-26 09:00:35

7 mover


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 26, 2022)

Really good average:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26 (solving from 2022-09-26 12:53:50 to 2022-09-26 13:06:27)
avg of 5: 8.92

Time List:
2. (10.10) L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 L' F' R' U B R2 D L @2022-09-26 12:53:50
3. 8.43 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B' D2 B' D B2 F' D2 L2 @2022-09-26 12:54:19
4. 8.47 L D2 L B2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R D' B' D2 B D' B' D2 R2 @2022-09-26 13:05:05
5. 8.79 D' R' U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D U R F L' U2 @2022-09-26 13:05:39
6. 9.51 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U' L' F U' R' F U @2022-09-26 13:06:27

Followed it up with a good ao12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26 (solving from 2022-09-26 12:52:41 to 2022-09-26 13:11:08)
avg of 12: 9.92

Time List:
1. 10.78 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U L' D2 U' R' D' F' U L2 F2 @2022-09-26 12:52:41 
2. 10.10 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 L' F' R' U B R2 D L @2022-09-26 12:53:50 
3. (8.43) L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B' D2 B' D B2 F' D2 L2 @2022-09-26 12:54:19 
4. 8.47 L D2 L B2 R F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R D' B' D2 B D' B' D2 R2 @2022-09-26 13:05:05 
5. 8.79 D' R' U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D U R F L' U2 @2022-09-26 13:05:39 
6. 9.51 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U' L' F U' R' F U @2022-09-26 13:06:27 
7. 10.91 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R B' D R2 F D' U L' U' R' @2022-09-26 13:06:56 
8. (12.08) D2 B' R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R F2 U' L2 F R2 D' U R' @2022-09-26 13:08:17 
9. 9.56 D' F2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B' D2 L F2 L' B' F D L @2022-09-26 13:09:14 
10. 9.24 U2 R' F L U R2 B' U F' L2 D2 R2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 @2022-09-26 13:09:40 
11. 10.84 B L' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 R B2 F' U' B R2 B2 L' F2 D2 @2022-09-26 13:10:09 
12. 11.02 B2 U' L2 F U2 B2 R2 D F2 L' D2 R B2 L U2 B2 U2 R' L' F @2022-09-26 13:11:08


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27 (solving from 2022-09-27 08:57:50 to 2022-09-27 09:03:35)
avg of 12: 9.92

Time List:
1. 10.00 F' U' B2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 L D F' L B F' D' @2022-09-27 08:57:50 
2. 9.56 U2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' B' R' B' R2 F' L D L2 F' @2022-09-27 08:58:10 
3. 9.42 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' L' F' U2 L' B2 U B R D2 @2022-09-27 08:58:32 
4. 9.41 D2 F R2 D' F D' F' R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 L' @2022-09-27 08:58:59 
5. (12.03) F2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L F2 L' F2 L2 R' U' B' F' @2022-09-27 08:59:19 
6. 9.70 L2 D R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L R2 D2 F D' R' B2 D' U' R2 @2022-09-27 08:59:42 
7. 9.61 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 R' B2 F L' F' U' L B2 L @2022-09-27 09:00:06 
8. (8.58) B D' R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R U2 R2 F D' L R2 D2 U @2022-09-27 09:00:25 
9. 10.12 R' D F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' R' F L R' D B2 U' B F2 @2022-09-27 09:00:44 
10. 11.41 R' D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 F' D' R B F' D2 R2 B2 R @2022-09-27 09:02:17 
11. 8.91 B F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' F' L' B F2 L R2 D2 B' L2 @2022-09-27 09:02:49 
12. 11.06 R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' L' B F' D' R2 B L' F2 U' @2022-09-27 09:03:35
Slow turning is OP.
Scramble 11 is insane


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
single: 2:56.94

Time List:
13. 2:56.94 D' R U' 3Rw2 B Uw' Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 Rw2 F' L' 3Fw 3Rw' L F 3Uw' 3Fw D' B 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Fw' L' U Uw' Fw U2 Lw Rw Fw' L D2 Bw' 3Uw' Bw F' 3Uw' L Rw U 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 3Uw F2 U2 Rw' Dw Rw' D2 R' Rw F2 L' Uw' L Dw2 R 3Fw2 Bw' F2 R Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 L' U Uw 3Rw2 B2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw Uw Fw Lw @2022-09-28 17:41:05
First sub 3


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
> single: 2:56.94
> 
> Time List:
> ...


6x6 or 7x7? I think it's 6x6, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> 6x6 or 7x7? I think it's 6x6, but I could be wrong.


6x6


----------



## Garf (Sep 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> 6x6


Props to sub-3 on 6x6, man! I am going to tell you, if you keep practicing and don't get bored with big cubes, 2:30 will be kinda hard, kinda like sub-1:30 on 5x5 and sub 4, maybe even sub 3:30 on 7x7. But if you keep putting in the effort, you WILL get there. Again good work and keep up the good effort!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 2, 2022)

Got my tornado v3, unfortunatly it seems to be defective, the green center stalk is split down the middle, and it exploded during first turns.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 3, 2022)

Fixed(for the time being anyway) my v3 with superglue. It's a very nice cube. It's main qualities are speed, softness and crunchiness, which makes a very pleasant feel. I'm going to do an ao100 today and see how it performs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 4, 2022)

Well well well. Here are the stats:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03 (solving from 2022-10-03 15:26:38 to 2022-10-03 16:41:59)
avg of 100: *10.01 Seriously???*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03 (solving from 2022-10-03 16:06:23 to 2022-10-03 16:41:59)
avg of 50: *9.90 Very happy*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03 (solving from 2022-10-03 16:26:07 to 2022-10-03 16:39:27)
avg of 25: *9.76*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03 (solving from 2022-10-03 16:24:28 to 2022-10-03 16:30:17)
avg of 12: *9.58 .01 off of PB*

Time List:
84. 9.59 U R' U' R' F' R' U' F' L F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F L2 @2022-10-03 16:24:28 
85. 11.05 F2 L2 D R' F2 B' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 @2022-10-03 16:25:19 
86. 9.91 F U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 R B' L R U' R B2 D' R' @2022-10-03 16:25:45 
87. 9.33 D L U B L2 D' L R2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 F' U' F' @2022-10-03 16:26:07 
88. 9.51 U R2 D' R2 B' R' U B L' U B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U B2 @2022-10-03 16:26:30 
89. 9.77 U L F2 R' B2 U' R2 D F' B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F L2 B' D2 @2022-10-03 16:26:53 
90. 9.08 U2 L F U2 D B R' U L F L2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' @2022-10-03 16:27:16 
91. 9.10 U' L F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L' B' R' F' D' U2 R' U @2022-10-03 16:28:13 
92. 9.21 L U2 L R B2 U2 R B2 L' D' F' L2 D2 R2 B L' @2022-10-03 16:28:36 
93. 10.22 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B L R2 U2 F2 D R' B L R @2022-10-03 16:29:29 
94. 9.08 L B R D F D B' U2 R F D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R2 @2022-10-03 16:29:54 
95. 10.10 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 B' F' R U' F L2 B' U2 R @2022-10-03 16:30:17

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03 (solving from 2022-10-03 16:27:16 to 2022-10-03 16:29:54)
avg of 5: *9.13 Pretty nice*

Time List:
90. 9.08 U2 L F U2 D B R' U L F L2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' @2022-10-03 16:27:16 
91. 9.10 U' L F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L' B' R' F' D' U2 R' U @2022-10-03 16:28:13 
92. 9.21 L U2 L R B2 U2 R B2 L' D' F' L2 D2 R2 B L' @2022-10-03 16:28:36 
93. 10.22 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B L R2 U2 F2 D R' B L R @2022-10-03 16:29:29 
94. 9.08 L B R D F D B' U2 R F D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F R2 @2022-10-03 16:29:54


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07 (solving from 2022-10-07 10:25:37 to 2022-10-07 10:31:48)
avg of 12*: 9.29*

Time List:
96. 9.05 L' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 D U2 L2 F' D' R' U B2 F U2 B2 @2022-10-07 10:25:37
97. 9.12 R2 D2 B R B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 U' B2 F R2 D2 B F2 @2022-10-07 10:26:06
98. 9.26 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' F' D B2 R U' R2 F L D2 @2022-10-07 10:26:54
99. 10.51 L F L U' R2 B2 R D' U2 L F2 L U2 F2 R F2 R U2 R2 D' @2022-10-07 10:27:16
100. 8.49 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R D' B U' R2 F' D U R' @2022-10-07 10:27:39
101. 9.83 U' B R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L U B' D2 R B R D @2022-10-07 10:28:35
102. 8.89 F R D L B2 L F2 D' L F B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F @2022-10-07 10:29:04
103. 8.89 D2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 F U2 F' U R2 B D L' R' D U2 F' @2022-10-07 10:29:24
104. 11.85 U2 B L2 B' U B2 L F' B R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D @2022-10-07 10:29:45
105. 9.01 F2 R' U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U B' L2 F U' R2 B2 U @2022-10-07 10:31:10
106. 8.37 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' L B2 D' L' B' R2 D2 F D @2022-10-07 10:31:29
107. 9.83 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' U' F' D2 F2 R' D' B @2022-10-07 10:31:48

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07 (solving from 2022-10-07 10:29:04 to 2022-10-07 10:31:29)
avg of 5: *8.93*

Time List:
102. 8.89 F R D L B2 L F2 D' L F B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F @2022-10-07 10:29:04 
103. 8.89 D2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 F U2 F' U R2 B D L' R' D U2 F' @2022-10-07 10:29:24 
104. 11.85 U2 B L2 B' U B2 L F' B R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D @2022-10-07 10:29:45 
105. 9.01 F2 R' U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U B' L2 F U' R2 B2 U @2022-10-07 10:31:10 
106. 8.37 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' L B2 D' L' B' R2 D2 F D @2022-10-07 10:31:29


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-08 (solving from 2022-09-20 17:32:58 to 2022-10-08 10:11:34)
avg of 1000: *10.30*
Getting closer


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 11, 2022)

Found out there won't be any inspection time allowed for the comp, so i guess that's what I'll be practicing the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Garf (Oct 11, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Found out there won't be any inspection time allowed for the comp, so i guess that's what I'll be practicing the next 2 weeks.


What competition doesn't allow inspection time?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 11, 2022)

Garf said:


> What competition doesn't allow inspection time?


SCS fall open.


----------



## Garf (Oct 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> SCS fall open.


Is that an official WCA competition?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Is that an official WCA competition?


Considering there isn't any inspection, no.


----------



## Garf (Oct 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Considering there isn't any inspection, no.


Okay, then that makes sense


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2022)

Update on the tornado v3. This is easily one of the nicest feeling cubes I've ever used. Lubed with martian and 50k, it's incredibly smooth, yet still very fast. The glossy plastic is very good for grip, as well as very nice looking. Corner cutting when broken in is well over 50° and 35°
Overall, I would highly recommend this cube, and I don't see myself switching from it any time soon.


----------



## Garf (Oct 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Update on the tornado v3. This is easily one of the nicest feeling cubes I've ever used. Lubed with martian and 50k, it's incredibly smooth, yet still very fast. The glossy plastic is very good for grip, as well as very nice looking. Corner cutting when broken in is well over 50° and 35°
> Overall, I would highly recommend this cube, and I don't see myself switching from it any time soon.


Does it have better turning/corner cutting than the Gan 11 m pro?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2022)

Garf said:


> Does it have better turning/corner cutting than the Gan 11 m pro?


Much better. The gan 11 is locky and flimsy in comparison.


----------



## Garf (Oct 13, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Much better. The gan 11 is locky and flimsy in comparison.


Then should I consider switching?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 13, 2022)

Garf said:


> Then should I consider switching?


Depends. Different cubes work for different people. If you like the 11 m, there's no need to switch.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 17, 2022)

Update:
The comp is this saturday, so for this week I'll probably just do lots of solves and hope for the best. I'm assuming to podium I'll need around an 11 second average, which is somewhat doable.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 19, 2022)

Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.



*Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19 (solving from 2022-10-17 16:01:48 to 2022-10-19 14:47:55)
avg of 100: 9.97*



Spoiler: Solves



Time List:
8761. 11.05 B2 L' B2 U B2 R' U B D B2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R @2022-10-17 16:01:48
8762. 10.39 U' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D U' R F L2 D R B' @2022-10-17 16:02:35
8763. 9.94 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U' L F U R2 D R' F2 R' @2022-10-17 16:02:57
8764. 11.15 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B R D' L2 D L' R2 U' B2 @2022-10-17 16:03:44
8765. 9.05 U2 L' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D B U' B F R D2 R @2022-10-17 16:04:41
8766. 11.25 F D L F2 U2 R' B2 R' U R2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 @2022-10-17 16:05:05
8767. 10.47 F' D R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' L' B2 R' B D F U L2 F' @2022-10-17 16:06:06
8768. 9.56 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F' R U2 B F' U L' B2 R2 B' F' @2022-10-17 16:06:30
8769. 9.03 L D F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L U D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F B' D2 F U2 B2 @2022-10-18 14:51:45
8770. 9.43 F2 L2 R F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B L D U R' U R2 B U @2022-10-19 13:52:25
8771. 11.47 B L' B U F2 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D R' D' B' R F2 @2022-10-19 13:52:48
8772. 11.62 U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U' L R' U' B2 F D' L2 B D R @2022-10-19 13:53:24
8773. 9.12 R F' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L B2 R' U' R2 B D2 @2022-10-19 13:53:59
8774. 10.48 R F U D2 L F2 L F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 D' B' U @2022-10-19 13:54:23
8775. 8.93 L B D2 L U L U L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R U' R @2022-10-19 13:55:17
8776. 10.01 D2 F R2 D F2 D2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F' L' U' L B2 R' D' @2022-10-19 13:56:36
8777. 10.85 D L' D F2 R B' D F R' L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B2 @2022-10-19 13:57:25
8778. 10.00 L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L D2 U2 R U L' F2 U' @2022-10-19 13:58:03
8779. 9.29 R' U2 B L2 B D' L B' R B2 L2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R U2 B2 U2 @2022-10-19 13:58:54
8780. 10.64 F D' F2 D' B2 D' U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L B' R D2 U L D B R @2022-10-19 13:59:18
8781. 11.13 F L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' D B2 L R' D2 F D' B2 D2 @2022-10-19 14:00:10
8782. 10.55 F U L2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B F R' U R' U2 R2 B2 @2022-10-19 14:01:27
8783. 9.26 U2 F D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U B L B U B' U' F2 R @2022-10-19 14:01:51
8784. 11.30 B R' B' R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B D' R2 F' D2 L' U2 R2 @2022-10-19 14:02:15
8785. 11.30 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U F D' R U2 B' F L' B2 @2022-10-19 14:03:11
8786. 9.14 L2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U F U L2 B L' D R2 B2 U2 @2022-10-19 14:03:35
8787. 11.27 L' U F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 U2 F' D' B' D R' B R2 B' @2022-10-19 14:04:01
8788. 9.12 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 D L2 F2 D R' F' R2 B' R2 @2022-10-19 14:04:50
8789. 9.06 F2 B U' B2 R' B L2 D F R' B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 @2022-10-19 14:05:38
8790. 10.65 R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 F U2 B2 U2 D' R' U L2 B2 D2 L' B @2022-10-19 14:06:01
8791. 10.28 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 R F' D L2 F D U B' @2022-10-19 14:06:25
8792. 10.16 F R D2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 R2 F2 R' D' R' U' B' F' U' R' U @2022-10-19 14:08:11
8793. 9.22 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 F D' L2 B D2 F2 L U' L2 @2022-10-19 14:09:42
8794. 9.77 F' D U B2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F L' D B D2 B L U' @2022-10-19 14:10:07
8795. 9.89 L' R2 F' L2 B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' R F2 R' B2 R' F' @2022-10-19 14:10:29
8796. 9.72 F2 L2 D2 R' B' L' B' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F @2022-10-19 14:10:51
8797. 9.79 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 B' U B2 D B' D' B' L D @2022-10-19 14:11:14
8798. 10.32 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U' L' F2 U B L' @2022-10-19 14:11:44
8799. 10.89 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' F U' R' D' B2 R' D2 F L2 @2022-10-19 14:12:06
8800. 10.50 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F @2022-10-19 14:12:44
8801. 9.47 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U R2 B2 D' B' D U R2 @2022-10-19 14:13:06
8802. 9.64 F2 U L2 B' L' F D' B2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 D2 @2022-10-19 14:13:27
8803. 9.78 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B' U' L' R' B' U' L2 F2 L2 @2022-10-19 14:13:51
8804. 9.92 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L' B R B2 U' B L @2022-10-19 14:14:38
8805. 8.74 R2 B2 L' D F D2 B' U2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B R' @2022-10-19 14:15:27
8806. 10.81 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 L' F' R' F2 U B' D R2 @2022-10-19 14:15:48
8807. 10.73 D2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B L2 U2 L F2 D U @2022-10-19 14:16:13
8808. 9.07 U R' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D B' L' B D2 L2 B @2022-10-19 14:16:37
8809. 9.22 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R B' D F L B2 R' U @2022-10-19 14:17:26
8810. 11.25 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D B' U2 F R D2 U B' @2022-10-19 14:17:58
8811. 8.66 L2 D F2 L' D2 F2 D' F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B2 @2022-10-19 14:18:50
8812. 10.83 L' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' F U L2 B D2 U2 R2 @2022-10-19 14:19:19
8813. 8.75 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L B U L D' F' D2 F2 D U2 @2022-10-19 14:19:43
8814. 8.80 L' B U' R D2 B' R B L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L @2022-10-19 14:20:05
8815. 14.05 R L F' D B D' L F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 F U2 F2 U' @2022-10-19 14:21:16
8816. 7.91 F' D' R U' F U F2 U' L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 @2022-10-19 14:21:42
8817. 10.33 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' L' F2 L2 R' D' R F D U @2022-10-19 14:22:25
8818. 8.87 B' U2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 B R' D L' B2 U L R2 @2022-10-19 14:22:49
8819. 7.99 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L F2 R2 B U' L2 R' B D F L' U2 @2022-10-19 14:23:40
8820. 12.47 U' B' L' D2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 D' F' L' F R B U' @2022-10-19 14:24:05
8821. 10.33 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F' D L U' B2 R U2 L B2 @2022-10-19 14:24:56
8822. 8.71 B' R2 B2 D' B L2 F' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 F2 U' F @2022-10-19 14:25:20
8823. 11.10 F2 D U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R' F U2 R D' U2 F @2022-10-19 14:25:52
8824. 9.73 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B F2 U R' D2 F D F' U B2 D' @2022-10-19 14:26:18
8825. 10.63 U L2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' U L' B D' L' R U2 B' @2022-10-19 14:27:28
8826. 9.45 U F D2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B R D' U2 F U L' B' D L' @2022-10-19 14:27:51
8827. 10.39 U' L U B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L B2 D R D2 F R2 D @2022-10-19 14:28:13
8828. 9.73 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U' B R' U2 @2022-10-19 14:28:43
8829. 8.85 D F' D2 B' U' L' F2 D' U2 F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' @2022-10-19 14:29:35
8830. 9.90 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 B' D' L' R2 U L2 D R2 D' @2022-10-19 14:30:56
8831. 8.63 F L2 B U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 U2 R2 L' U2 B' U' F D' F2 L' U2 @2022-10-19 14:31:20
8832. 10.31 F2 D F' R' B' U B' L' B2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F @2022-10-19 14:32:07
8833. 8.53 F2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 U L' R' F' R' F U2 F' D' @2022-10-19 14:32:55
8834. 10.30 F D2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 R B' D B' R2 U' F D2 R' @2022-10-19 14:33:15
8835. 9.48 U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' R D2 F U' B2 L2 @2022-10-19 14:34:14
8836. 11.36 D' L F2 L2 U R' F U B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' @2022-10-19 14:34:34
8837. 10.64 U L D' R B R2 F U' B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L F @2022-10-19 14:35:45
8838. 10.80 U2 R U' F U F D R' F U2 R B2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 R' @2022-10-19 14:36:09
8839. 9.25 U F2 U2 L D F' B2 R F2 L U2 B2 R B2 R D2 L' F' L @2022-10-19 14:36:35
8840. 9.31 L B R2 U R2 L' F D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 R' U2 @2022-10-19 14:36:55
8841. 9.80 L F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 U' L U R2 F' D' U' L2 U @2022-10-19 14:37:17
8842. 9.89 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D B' D2 R' U' L2 R U2 B R' D' @2022-10-19 14:37:43
8843. 11.50 L2 F' R' D' R' U' B R2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B L @2022-10-19 14:38:31
8844. 9.41 L' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B L' R2 B F2 L' R2 B' @2022-10-19 14:38:54
8845. 11.02 B2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' F' U F L2 F' R U' @2022-10-19 14:39:44
8846. 9.75 L' B2 U' B' R' B' U R2 B' F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' @2022-10-19 14:40:09
8847. 9.83 R B L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F R' U' B' F R U2 B @2022-10-19 14:40:30
8848. 11.10 D' F' L D' F' L2 D' F2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 R D2 U L @2022-10-19 14:42:13
8849. 9.39 B2 D L' D2 B' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' B L2 B U2 L' F' @2022-10-19 14:42:37
8850. 9.49 F R' D F' B2 U' B' L' F R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 @2022-10-19 14:42:58
8851. 9.85 R D2 B' U2 L' F' U2 F2 R' L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 @2022-10-19 14:44:15
8852. 11.11 U L' F2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' R D B' F' D2 B2 @2022-10-19 14:44:41
8853. 9.68 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B' U2 L' D' L' U F U' @2022-10-19 14:45:06
8854. 10.31 R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 B' F2 D L F2 D2 R' D' F' L R2 U2 @2022-10-19 14:45:40
8855. 10.15 R' L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L' B' D2 F' R D2 R B' @2022-10-19 14:46:01
8856. 11.38 B L F2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' B' R2 D L F' D2 R' @2022-10-19 14:46:22
8857. 9.23 U' L' B2 L' F2 R U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 U F' R2 D2 U L' D' B' @2022-10-19 14:46:52
8858. 7.31 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 B' D U' F' D' U' L' D' U' R @2022-10-19 14:47:12
8859. 8.11 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 U' F L F2 L2 D2 @2022-10-19 14:47:32
8860. 8.06 R D2 L2 D L' D L' D2 B F2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L @2022-10-19 14:47:55



*Crazy PB ao5*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19 (solving from 2022-10-19 14:46:22 to 2022-10-19 14:47:55)
avg of 5: 8.47

Time List:
8856. 11.38 B L F2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' B' R2 D L F' D2 R' @2022-10-19 14:46:22
8857. 9.23 U' L' B2 L' F2 R U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 U F' R2 D2 U L' D' B' @2022-10-19 14:46:52
8858. 7.31 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 B' D U' F' D' U' L' D' U' R @2022-10-19 14:47:12
8859. 8.11 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 U' F L F2 L2 D2 @2022-10-19 14:47:32
8860. 8.06 R D2 L2 D L' D L' D2 B F2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L @2022-10-19 14:47:55

*Sub 8 Mo3*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19 (solving from 2022-10-19 14:47:12 to 2022-10-19 14:47:55)
mean of 3: 7.83

Time List:
8858. 7.31 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 B' D U' F' D' U' L' D' U' R @2022-10-19 14:47:12
8859. 8.11 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 U' F L F2 L2 D2 @2022-10-19 14:47:32
8860. 8.06 R D2 L2 D L' D L' D2 B F2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L @2022-10-19 14:47:55


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Oct 19, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> *Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19 (solving from 2022-10-17 16:01:48 to 2022-10-19 14:47:55)
> avg of 100: 9.97*
> 
> *Crazy PB ao5*
> ...


YEEEEAH. Congrats. This is great work and a big accomplishment!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 19, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> YEEEEAH. Congrats. This is great work and a big accomplishment!


Thanks! Yes, I'm really happy about it, this has been my all time goal since starting speedcubing.


----------



## Garf (Oct 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What things did you have to do/learn to accomplish this feat?


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 20, 2022)

Amazing accomplishment, sub 10 just seems like such a distant goal, and here you are, being sub 10, I can't wait to see where you get to next.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, let's go! 
Congrats, man!


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

congrats


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Amazing accomplishment, sub 10 just seems like such a distant goal, and here you are, being sub 10, I can't wait to see where you get to next.


Thanks! I wouldn't say I'm sub 10 yet, but hopefully soon I'll bring my global to there.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> What things did you have to do/learn to accomplish this feat?


Mostly just grinding solves, it's not exactly a feat though lol.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Congrats!
Any tips for me (I've learned full OLL and PLL, but am stuck around 14-18 sec)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Congrats!
> Any tips for me (I've learned full OLL and PLL, but am stuck around 14-18 sec)


get a good cube( x man tornado v3), do lookahead, learn yellow cross


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> get a good cube( x man tornado v3), do lookahead, learn yellow cross


and practice a lot


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> and practice a lot


I do that


Kaedenthecuber said:


> get a good cube( x man tornado v3), do lookahead, learn yellow cross


I have the best cube of 2021 (Moyu Weilong WRM 2021 maglev)
Not sure if it's still the best cube though


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I do that
> 
> I have the best cube of 2021 (Moyu Weilong WRM 2021 maglev)
> Not sure if it's still the best cube though


I tried my friend's tornado v3, better than any 3x3 i have ever used.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Oct 20, 2022)

frfrfr its very good. its my main now


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Congrats!
> Any tips for me (I've learned full OLL and PLL, but am stuck around 14-18 sec)


Thanks!
Make sure your F2L solutions and fingertricks are pretty good, use more inspection time then you need to look for better solutions, and drill your LL algs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I do that
> 
> I have the best cube of 2021 (Moyu Weilong WRM 2021 maglev)
> Not sure if it's still the best cube though


It's plenty good for sub 10


----------



## espeed (Oct 20, 2022)

Dude that's huge. You living my dream. Congratulations


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's awesome, congrats!!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 22, 2022)

Comp day!


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Comp day!


Good luck


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Comp day!


It's the SCS one, right?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> It's the SCS one, right?


Yep


AJT17 said:


> Good luck


Thanks!


----------



## LBr (Oct 22, 2022)

Yikes no inspection… I would imagine that negatively contributed to nerves


----------



## lvcuber (Oct 22, 2022)

LBr said:


> Yikes no inspection… I would imagine that negatively contributed to nerves


And yet Eli won


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Very pog event.
I choked in the first solve and got a 13, but long story short I got a second chance and won with a 10.52


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Finally did it. I'm insanely happy with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! What's next? Sub 8?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Well done! What's next? Sub 8?


I'm done with 3x3 for the time being, I'm going to be working on some different events.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

What's your 3x3 practice going to be then? Are you going to do a few solves a day so that you don't get rusty?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> What's your 3x3 practice going to be then? Are you going to do a few solves a day so that you don't get rusty?


Probably


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Review of some of the cubes I got today
*Weilong Skewb*
Ootb, tgis cube was tight, clacky, and very fast. I loosened it a half turn, and added silk, and lunar. It is now a very good performing skewb, great corner cutting, and very stable yet fast.
*Weilong Pyraminx*
This was similar to the skewb, except it was very loose ootb. After tightening, and adding some 50k, it's now very smooth, and controllable.
*Qiyi Qifa Square 1*
I was really impressed with this cube. I'd say it's the second best square 1 atm, the only thing it's lacking is magnets. It's fast, has great corner cutting, and is very stable.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 23, 2022)

Congrats on the win!
Also a $1200 scs gift card! Nice!
Time to buy a 21x21 lol.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Congrats on the win!
> Also a $1200 scs gift card! Nice!
> Time to buy a 21x21 lol.


Thanks! Nah, I choose the 1000 cash option instead.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Thanks! Nah, I choose the 1000 cash option instead.


YO WTH


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> YO WTH


Ikr


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Ikr


my brother just said "bruh buy a phone"


----------



## Garf (Oct 23, 2022)

Congrats on winning the competition! 1000 is a big prize. I wouldn't know what to do with 1000 dollars. Probably save it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 23, 2022)

You can buy a lot of Swiss cheese with that money.

GJ on the victory!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Garf said:


> DuckubingCuber347 said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy a lot of Swiss cheese with that money.
> ...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

Well, I'm going to be taking a bit of a break from cubing for a few weeks, but here are my goals for when I start back.
*Megaminx*
Sub 1:00
Learn full 4llll
*Square-1*
Sub 15
Learn more CS and EP cases
*Pyraminx*
Sub 5
*Learn L4E
Skewb
Sub 5
Learn Sarah's intermediate*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> *Skewb
> Sub 5
> Learn Sarah's intermediate*


ain't no way bro's doing skoob


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ain't no way bro's doing skoob


Oh yes


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> You can buy a lot of Swiss cheese with that money.


You can also buy a lot of ducks and slaughter and eat them play baseball with them.


----------



## LBr (Oct 23, 2022)

I might actually check jperms channel in a few days to see if you’re there


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 23, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> You can also buy a lot of ducks and slaughter and eat them play baseball with them.


From a food perspective, ducks are a superior chicken. So good.


----------



## Garf (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm calling it, Gurshan is going to say "Time to unwatch this thread."


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 23, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> From a food perspective, ducks are a superior chicken. So good.


Duck nuggets, tenders, and fried duck


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm late but congrats on the win!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> From a food perspective, ducks are a superior chicken. So good.


Idk, chicken is really good..


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 23, 2022)

Ducks: cute and delicious !


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Idk, chicken is really good..


Chicken is good. But duck is better. Have you ever had roast duck?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 23, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Chicken is good. But duck is better. Have you ever had roast duck?


Once, but I didn't like it very much. Could have just been a bad cook.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 24, 2022)

Just to clear things up, zzoomer is not a cannibal. It's perfectly fine to eat unintelligent Ducks, they're no different than a goat. Of course, they are still Ducks so it makes sense that they would taste better than chicken.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 24, 2022)

Garf said:


> I'm calling it, Gurshan is going to say "Time to unwatch this thread."


I'll stay for the megaminx.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'll stay for the skewb.


Corrected it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-24
single: 4.03

Time List:
109. 4.03 B L' B' R' B R B' L l u @2022-10-24 09:05:45

Crazy scramble, unfortunately I fumbled the tips really bad.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2022)

Relearned EO, about 10 seconds slower than where I used to be, but getting it back bit by bit.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26 (solving from 2022-10-18 21:20:39 to 2022-10-26 14:57:57)
avg of 50: 28.04


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Relearned EO, about 10 seconds slower than where I used to be, but getting it back bit by bit.
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-26 (solving from 2022-10-18 21:20:39 to 2022-10-26 14:57:57)
> avg of 50: 28.04


And what event is this?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> And what event is this?


Square 1, sorry.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 26, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Square 1, sorry.


Oh ok, Lin or Vanderbergh?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Oh ok, Lin or Vanderbergh?


Vandenbergh atm.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 27, 2022)

Square 1 PB!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-27
single: 14.77

Time List:
105. 14.77 (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,-3) @2022-10-27 15:51:01


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 28, 2022)

PB's galore:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-18 21:16:16 to 2022-10-27 16:11:41)
*avg of 100: 27.54*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-27 15:51:01 to 2022-10-27 16:05:22)
*avg of 12: 20.25*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-27 15:50:04 to 2022-10-27 15:56:09)
avg of 5: 18.76


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 3, 2022)

About to leave for a big (noncubing) competition, so I probably won't really be cubing much this week.
I was able to get a valk 4, which leaves me with only the valk power needed to finish my collection.
I was actually really surprised by the cube though. It's a great size, has great shades, and is very fast. The feeling is unparalleled, it's by far the smoothest 4x4 I've ever felt. It's also very quiet, and while corner cutting isn't great yet, for some reason I don't really lock up much. I'm considering grinding 4x4 for a bit to break it in, but we'll see.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 18, 2022)

A vegas comp got announced finally!
The events are 
3x3, OH, Blind, Square 1, 2x2, and Skewb.
I'm going to focus mostly on grinding the 3x3 events, and my goals are as follows:
2x2: I don't really care that much, but if the scrambles are ok a sub 3 avg and sub 2 single
3x3: Sub 10 average, low 8/sub 8 single
3x3 OH: Low 20/sub 20 average, depending on how much I practice
3x3 BLD: Get a mean
Squan: Sub 20 avg, 17 single
Skewb: Sub 7 avg, sub 5 single


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 18, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> A vegas comp got announced finally!
> The events are
> 3x3, OH, Blind, Square 1, 2x2, and Skewb.
> I'm going to focus mostly on grinding the 3x3 events, and my goals are as follows:
> ...


Good luck, I hope that I can go to this comp, but it being right on New Years might be an issue.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-19 (solving from 2022-11-18 17:34:08 to 2022-11-19 20:36:41)
avg of 100: 10.77
Very rusty, I have some work to do.
I've been maining a Weilong WR, with n48 magnets that @lvcuber made, and I'm really liking it. Definitely my main for the moment


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-23
single: 14.16

Time List:
150. 14.16 (-3,5)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3) @2022-11-23 21:26:09

Crazy scramble...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-12-05
single: 3:39.73

Time List:
4. 3:39.73 D L F2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F D F2 D' B U F' L' @2022-12-05 08:52:43
Blind PB by a ton


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 19, 2022)

I haven't really had time or motivation to cube much recently, so idk what I'll expect for the comp. I'll try to do some more blind solves to at least get a single, but we'll see.
Also I deleted my cstimer session, so that's always fun.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 26, 2022)

Updated mains and goals for Saturday

*2x2:
I still don't really care about this event, but I would like to get a PR single, and maybe a low 3 average.
Current main is the Valk 2 M, but I might use an MGC elite if I can borrow one.*

*3x3:
Pretty much all that I want for this event is a sub 10 average. I'm averaging around 10.5-6, but we'll see.
I'll be using either a WR M or a Tornado v3.
*
*3x3 OH:
Originally I wanted to get a sub 20 average, but I didn't practice much, so I guess I'll aim for a low 20 average.
Main will be the WR M*

*3x3 Blind:
This is a big one for me, and though I didn't practice a ton, I would really like a couple successes, hopefully around 3 minutesish.
Main is the GTS 3 M*

*Skewb and Squan:
I don't care about either of these, but my goals are to do some solves, have fun, and get some times.*


----------

